# Celebs & YSL bags



## bag.lover

(source: http://celebritysource.blogspot.com/)
Jennifer Aniston & Muse


----------



## bag.lover

(source: http://celebritysource.blogspot.com/)
Lindsay Lohan & Muse


----------



## beauxgoris

^^Love her CHOCOLATE XL Muse!!!!


----------



## fayden

wow that muse is HUGE on jen A.


----------



## beauxgoris

^^Really?

Both Aniston and Lohan have the XL Muse and I think it looks great on them!


----------



## janice

I love the way the XL muse looks on Lilo! Wow! she has great style lovin the CHANEL flipflops too.


----------



## Ronja

Kate and Liv with a *Yves St. Laurent* Nadja bag. Love this one. I want it...  








Ronja


----------



## Ronja

J.Lo with her Yves St. Laurent Muse




Ronja


----------



## rainbow_rose

*Jessica Simpson*
*xxxRosexxx*


----------



## rainbow_rose

*Paris Hilton.*
*xxxRosexxx*


----------



## rainbow_rose

*Hilary Duff.*
*xxxRosexxx*


----------



## rainbow_rose

*Christina Aguilera.*
*xxxRosexxx*


----------



## rainbow_rose

*Jessica Alba.*
*xxxRosexxx*


----------



## rainbow_rose

*Mary-Kate Olsen.*
*xxxRosexxx*


----------



## rainbow_rose

*Nicole Richie.*
*xxxRosexxx*


----------



## rainbow_rose

*Nicky Hilton.*
*xxxRosexxx*


----------



## rainbow_rose

*Linda Evangelista.*
*xxxRosexxx*


----------



## rainbow_rose

*Demi Moore.*
*xxxRosexxx*


----------



## rainbow_rose

*Sophie Dahl.*
*xxxRosexxx*


----------



## rainbow_rose

*Kate Moss.*
*xxxRosexxx*


----------



## rainbow_rose

*Naomi Watts.*
*xxxRosexxx*


----------



## rainbow_rose

*Sienna Miller.*
*xxxRosexxx*


----------



## rainbow_rose

*Pamela Anderson.*
*xxxRosexxx*


----------



## rainbow_rose

*Heidi Klum.*
*xxxRosexxx*


----------



## bag.lover

Thanks for all the pics. =)  Nice to be able to see lots of them together in 1 thread, serious eye candy. =)


----------



## H_addict

Here are some of Heidi Klum, Nancy Dell' Olio, Pam Anderson and Salma Hayek with their YSL Muse bags:


----------



## Meandmybags

Thanks girls for posting. Lovely thread..


----------



## beauxgoris

Wow, even teeny tiny Selma has the XL Muse!

Thanks for posting!


----------



## ShoooSh

Great Pics .. NOw i want one 

Linda's Muse is Croc?


----------



## monica1214

Chloe said:
			
		

> Great Pics .. NOw i want one
> 
> Linda's Muse is Croc?


 
Yes, Linda's Muse is Croc, and I'm super jealous of her


----------



## Excess Baggage

These pictures are killing me Before I discovered TPF, I actually thought Muse looked very "auntie" i.e old bag lady  (Actually I thought MJ Stam was also very auntie until  ) NOW, me think Muse is cool  . Me want a Muse too...I'm amuse that a muse can abuse me this much...


----------



## bag.lover

(source: http://celebritysource.blogspot.com/)
Charlize Theron & white Muse

She's one the tallest actresses in Hollywood.


----------



## coachwife6

^^didn't know Charlize was a Muse owner. Thanks BL. I wonder if that's the large. I'm 5-7 and the medium was plenty large enough for me.


----------



## kaban

great thread!  thanks for all the pics.


----------



## H_addict

Madonna:


----------



## zeitgeist4

Jen Aniston:


----------



## rainbow_rose

*Jessica Alba.*
*xxxRosexxx*


----------



## H_addict

Madonna:


----------



## Cosmopolitan

BUMP!

(I think we should just make this thread a sticky!!!)


----------



## H_addict

JLo:


----------



## ohhMRmagazine

i loveeeeeeeee nicoles yellow muse
ahhh


----------



## H_addict

Niki Hilton:


----------



## dior24

This is my favorite. Sorry, muse.


----------



## ladysatine_20

dior24 said:
			
		

> This is my favorite. Sorry, muse.


 
i'm with you!It's so original and beautiful.


----------



## lulilu

I keep coming back here to look at the muse.  I am really wanting one.  I am clueless about the sizes though -- I get the really big one is the XL, but it looks like some are carrying smaller -- are they large or medium?


----------



## Molls

lulilu said:
			
		

> I keep coming back here to look at the muse. I am really wanting one. I am clueless about the sizes though -- I get the really big one is the XL, but it looks like some are carrying smaller -- are they large or medium?


 
I'be been looking at the muse as well. I know there is a large and an oversized one but I'm not sure about other sizes. 

I think some of these celebs really need to rethink carrying around the oversized muse, like Jennifer Aniston as it looks likes she's struggling with it.


----------



## maguses

Its hip to carry heavy and big bags now. Lol. I guess it helps in losing weight too.


----------



## bag.lover

(source: Your Celebrity Source)
Nicole Richie


----------



## bag.lover

lulilu said:
			
		

> I keep coming back here to look at the muse. I am really wanting one. I am clueless about the sizes though -- I get the really big one is the XL, but it looks like some are carrying smaller -- are they large or medium?


 
Noami Watts (petite) carries Medium.  Most of the models and actresses are tall and slender, they can carry XL or L.


----------



## dior24

OMG! Is that Nicole Richie? The hair, the dress, what happened to her? She looks tacky.


----------



## Molls

I LOVE Nicole Richie's muse, is it suede?


----------



## rainbow_rose

*Vanity Fair Editor Anne McNally.*
*xxxRosexxx*


----------



## rainbow_rose

*Artist Tracey Emin.*
*xxxRosexxx*


----------



## Cheryl24

Charlize Theron


----------



## tln

bag.lover said:
			
		

> Noami Watts (petite) carries Medium. Most of the models and actresses are tall and slender, they can carry XL or L.


 
I love how Naomi Watts looks with her Muse!


----------



## bag.lover

(source: Home)
Nicole Richie


----------



## Cosmopolitan

BUMP

Hey *Swanky* or other moderators, would you consider making this thread a "sticky" ???


----------



## blu_77

What bag is that on post 43? Thanks


----------



## Cosmopolitan

blu_77 said:


> What bag is that on post 43? Thanks


 
It is the Vincennes hobo. There are a couple of threads about it if you do a search...


----------



## blu_77

Thanks Cosmopolitan


----------



## itsybitsy

any celebs with the rive gauche?


----------



## Irissy

Katie Holmes with what seems like a medium or large YSL Muse...


----------



## Kallie Girl

Molls said:


> I'be been looking at the muse as well. I know there is a large and an oversized one but I'm not sure about other sizes.
> 
> I think some of these celebs really need to rethink carrying around the oversized muse, like Jennifer Aniston as it looks likes she's struggling with it.


 
There is a tiny Muse for evening wear but basically for day time there are the medium, large and oversize. I have the large and I think it is the perfect size because it (hopefully) won't look outdated when giant bags go out of style but yet it is still quite large but not overwhelming and I'm only 5'1".

When I got it the SA at the YSL boutique in NYC said that the bag was meant to be large and that the medium size would not give the same effect. She highly recommended that I go with at least the large size and I'm so glad I did.

Every time I see a chocolate Muse in large on the N-M site it is gone within a couple days. I hardly ever see the large size... mainly the oversize. The YSL boutiques seemed to have them when I was looking earlier in the fall.

The bag that Nicole is holding in this picture (from one of the posts earlier in this thread) is not the Muse. It is the Yse bag, which is very similar to the Muse. Here's a link to it at N-M but not in that color. I had seen that color on the N-M in the past, though. This one from N-M is bronze with chocolate suede trim  and is on sale from $1595 to $1117!

Yves Saint Laurent*-* Yse Bag*-* Neiman Marcus


----------



## Vidalita

coachwife6 said:


> ^^didn't know Charlize was a Muse owner. Thanks BL. I wonder if that's the large. I'm 5-7 and the medium was plenty large enough for me.


her bag is definitely the oversized, she's just tall!


----------



## Irissy

Paris Hilton:


----------



## olfa

Katie Holmes Ostrich Rive Gauche  
http://forum.purseblog.com/celebrit...-wearing-vb-jeans-leaving-maldives-69294.html


----------



## karo

This is the most beautiful bag ever! I love it. It's so stylish and classy. I would love to have this bag.


----------



## nadianostalgia

any pictures with Mombasas?


----------



## ladysatine_20

Nicole Kidman has also the "famous" bag:






i know the photo is not very good but i already saw some photos of her with this bag and i'm sure it's the new YSL bag.


----------



## karo

ladysatine_20 said:


> Nicole Kidman has also the "famous" bag:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i know the photo is not very good but i already saw some photos of her with this bag and i'm sure it's the new YSL bag.


 
I've also seen photos of her with this bag and it's an otrich Rive Gauche. I'll try to find some pictures of it.


----------



## karo

Here is a picture of Nicole Kidman with her ostrich Rive Gauche, which I soooo love btw


----------



## karo

A new picture of Nicole Richie with her beautiful yellow YSL.


----------



## RoseMary

Kelly Osbourne:


----------



## karo

And two pictures of Katie Holmes with her Muse and her ostrich Rive Gauche (my favourite bag ever )


----------



## karo

New picture of Nicky Hilton with her white Muse


----------



## Irissy

RoseMary said:


> Kelly Osbourne:



Oh, that bag is hideous!


----------



## winona77

bag.lover said:


> (source: Your Celebrity Source)
> Nicole Richie



holy hell she looks like Rachel Zoe in these photos!


----------



## karo

Nicole Richie


----------



## karo

Julian Moore with what I think is a grey Rive Gauche


----------



## karo

Sienna Miller and her amazing ostrich Rive Gauche


----------



## OG_Baby

Lilo and Muse


----------



## patchouli

thank god i'v already got mine, i woulda been swooning over one


----------



## karo

Defferent celec with their Muses


----------



## Dazzle




----------



## karo

Anna Kournikova


----------



## handbagrehab

I would love to have that one on my arm....and I am not talking about the bag she is carrying....lol


----------



## rainbow_rose

*Sharon Stone.*
*xxxRosexxx*


----------



## OG_Baby

Jada Pinkett-Smith






People.com

Star Tracks - Saturday, February 17, 2007 | ON THE MENU | Jada Pinkett Smith : People.com


----------



## OG_Baby

Lilo





Lindsay Lohan Photos : People.com


----------



## OG_Baby

Lilo







Lindsay Lohan Photos : People.com


----------



## Dazzle

*Gwen Stefani* towers in her six inch YSL Tribute pumps, carrying 9-month-old cutie *Kingston *


----------



## slowlyfading

Such a great thread. Could it be made into a sticky?
~Nicola


----------



## lordguinny

Demi Moore again with a lovely Large Muse!


----------



## Moodindigo

Here is a pic of Kylie Minogue and a beautiful silver Downtown bag:  (sorry -I couldn't figure out how to post the pic.)
kyliem1.jpg (image)


----------



## aaallabama

karo said:


> Sienna Miller and her amazing ostrich Rive Gauche



*^^ anyone know which size this is gals (?)*


----------



## Cosmopolitan

Moodindigo said:


> Here is a pic of Kylie Minogue and a beautiful silver Downtown bag: (sorry -I couldn't figure out how to post the pic.)
> kyliem1.jpg (image)


 
Oooh, I am liking the Downtown more and more.... Thanks for posting!!


----------



## Cosmopolitan

Madonna w/ YSL Downtown bag, from New York Post...

http://forum.purseblog.com/handbags...-article-cachet-carry-spring-bags-103876.html


----------



## karo

Reese Witherspoon and her Rive Gauche


----------



## karo

Madonna and Downtown


----------



## couturequeen

Jennifer Anniston with her black muse.


----------



## karo

Courteney Cox with Rive Gauche


----------



## karo

Reese Witherspoon with her Rive Gauche once again


----------



## karo

Ashley Simpson and her gorgeous version of Downtown.


----------



## karo

Maggie Gyllenhaal with a Downtown.


----------



## Lisasbags

I;m really lovin the Downtown


----------



## lola_falana_12

dior24 said:


> This is my favorite. Sorry, muse.


 

Which bag is this?  Is it still available for purchase?


----------



## Ilovepurse007

^me too....want one in purple so badly.


----------



## karo

Salma Hayek with what I believe is a Double bag.


----------



## rainbow_rose

*Kimberley Stewart.*
*xxxRosexxx*
*




*
*



*


----------



## karo

Ashlee Simpson with a gorgeous red Downtown


----------



## Dazzle

shopping @YSL


----------



## karo

Nicole Kidman with her ostrich Rive Gauche


----------



## karo

Kimberly Steward with her Patent Muse


----------



## Ilovepurse007

did u guys see the E news? They introduced the YSL downtown tote is the new "it" bag for celebs. I want one (in purple) so badly


----------



## pretty1983

Very nice pics!


----------



## karo

Salma Hayek with a Downtown.
She's a one lucky lady with a fiancee who owns YSL.


----------



## Karenada

karo said:


> Salma Hayek with a Downtown.
> She's a one lucky lady with a fiancee who owns YSL.


 

she is jst one lucky lady i bet she got dat 4 free.


----------



## SOLIDGOLD2

in this issue of in style magazine april 2007 on page 356 their is A GREAT picture of kelly rowland (destiney's child) using her ysl black patient leather muse oversize...i loveee the picture and might i had the same one i have


----------



## Ilovepurse007

^ is it possible to post? Die to see the pics...


----------



## couturequeen

SOLIDGOLD2 said:


> in this issue of in style magazine april 2007 on page 356 their is A GREAT picture of kelly rowland (destiney's child) using her ysl black patient leather muse oversize...i loveee the picture and might i had the same one i have



I was just flipping through the mag last night and saw it too.  Gorgeous!


----------



## SOLIDGOLD2

lordguinny said:


> Demi Moore again with a lovely Large Muse!


 isn't that a oversize? or xl bag?


----------



## SOLIDGOLD2

Ilovepurse007 said:


> ^ is it possible to post? Die to see the pics...


 
i looked on the in style web site hoping they had the picture up so i can post it but they didn't  but in style magazine is a national magazine im sure you can find it on a newstand or in your supermarket


----------



## Cherry44

Courtney Cox and her Rive G


----------



## Staci B

Naomi Watts




Kelly Rowland


----------



## Staci B

Nicole Richie


----------



## couturequeen

Lindsay with her Yris.


----------



## karo

I really love Naomi Watts's purple Downtown and I'm crazy about Nicole Richie's yellow Yse. It looks great on her.


----------



## Ilovepurse007

Staci B said:


> Naomi Watts



Love this bag, thank you for posting!


----------



## starlet

i like Nicole's style!


----------



## karo

Ashlee again


----------



## karo

Naomi Watts with a Muse


----------



## karo

Naomi and Downtown again


----------



## karo

Not a best pic but it's J.Lo with a Downtown


----------



## karo

J.Lo one more time


----------



## karo

Cate Blanchett with an ostrich Rive Gauche.


----------



## Antonia

*Great pics Karo, keem 'em coming!!  *


----------



## hamulcahy

What is the style name of Nicole Richie's yellow YSL bag?


----------



## jane_bernire

Nice pics!


----------



## couturequeen

A closer shot of the Cate's bag.


----------



## couturequeen

hamulcahy said:


> What is the style name of Nicole Richie's yellow YSL bag?



It's a Yse.


----------



## karo

Antonia said:


> *Great pics Karo, keem 'em coming!! *


Thanks! I hope to bring some more


----------



## Staci B

I don't know if you guys have seen this one. It's J.Lo with a white Ysl muse. I'm not sure about the size


----------



## nancypants

karo said:


> Naomi Watts with a Muse



is this a medium white?


----------



## pinkur

Jessica Biel and large Downtown


----------



## pinkur

Kylie and her small Downtown


----------



## G86

the small Downtown looks weird. i don't like it.


----------



## karo

Another pic of Jessica Biel with her Downtown.


----------



## karo

G86 said:


> the small Downtown looks weird. i don't like it.


I have to agree. It's definitely weird.


----------



## karo

Two more pics of Courteney Cox with her Rive Gauche


----------



## couturequeen

small Downtown definitely looks odd


----------



## karo

Gwen Stefani and a Double bag.


----------



## Cherry44

Jessica Biel


----------



## Cherry44

Oops, ....

Jessica Biel


----------



## karo

Demi Moore with a Downtown


----------



## karo

Jessica Biel again


----------



## karo

Courteney Cox


----------



## lordguinny

Cherry44 said:


> Oops, ....
> 
> Jessica Biel


 
She looks so polished and fabulous!


----------



## ladysatine_20

Nicole Kidman again, but with muse in a different color:


----------



## karo

One more photo of Nicole


----------



## karo

Julianne Moore with a grey Rive Gauche.


----------



## karo

Naomi Watts with a Double bag.


----------



## karo

Jennifer Lopez


----------



## karo

Demi Moore and a Downtown.


----------



## Wild_Rose

Gisele Bundchen


----------



## karo

^^^ I love Gisele's bag.


----------



## Wild_Rose

she just did a photoshoot for the upcoming YSL campaign, so


----------



## couturequeen

Lily Allen with her downtown


----------



## Elementary

^^ Great shoes (and bag too)!!!


----------



## pinkur




----------



## genkipurselover

Wow seeing Salma Hayek with an XL Muse makes me want the XL rather than the Large, thought it would be too big for me! (5'8")


----------



## karo

Julianne Moore with a Downtown.


----------



## karo

Naomi Watts and a Downton.


----------



## ~Angela~

Kate Moss


----------



## karo

Naomi Watts once again with her violet Downtown.
This bag is gorgeous.


----------



## karo

Pamela Anderson with a white Oversize Muse

Lindsay Lohan with a white Muse

Michelle Williams with a black Muse


----------



## karo

Demi Moore


----------



## karo

Madonna with a Downtown


----------



## karo

Cameron Diaz with a Tribute Tote


----------



## Samantha's Collection

Wow loving Cameron's Tribute tote! Thanks for all the pics *karo*.


----------



## karo

You're welcome honey, my pleasure


----------



## pinkur

It looks as it has zippers on both sides


----------



## lightblue84

SALMA HAYEK


----------



## karo

More Salma


----------



## newkroy2233

Here is Lindsay Lohan and Ashlee Simpson


----------



## Moonlight

Salma Hayek - same bag in different outfit


----------



## Pinkie

That downtown in 181 is ostrich... I've not seen one in ostrich yet but I'd bet it's Gorgeous!


----------



## lightblue84

BRITISH SINGER MYLEENE KLASS


----------



## lightblue84




----------



## karo

Salma again - I love this bag and her outfit


----------



## lightblue84

karo said:


> Salma again - I love this bag and her outfit


IT'S A GUCCI DRESS


----------



## karo

^^^ Thanks for letting me know


----------



## karo

Lindsy Lohan and a Tribute tote.


----------



## lightblue84

karo said:


> ^^^ Thanks for letting me know


YOU'RE WELCOME


----------



## lightblue84

kylie minogue


----------



## karo

An older pic of Salma with a white Muse


----------



## karo

Paris with a white Muse


----------



## karo

Halle Berry with a silver Downtown.


----------



## lightblue84

LINDSAY LOHAN


----------



## Moo

Pictures of Pam Anderson arriving in Cannes with her gold downtown (I can't get them to show up so I am just posting the link)

http://www.mollygood.com/


----------



## Samantha's Collection

lightblue84 said:


> LINDSAY LOHAN


Does anyone know if this tribute tote is still available and how much?Thanks


----------



## Pinkie

I've seen the tribute tote in white, black, purple & gold at NM this week but I've not seen the stamped(patterned) one yet so I think that one is just out now.. they were $865 for the patent leather.


----------



## Ilovepurse007

I saw a smaller white (comes with 2 size, I guess) patent in Nordstrom for like $795.00-ish, but I am sure it didn't go over $800.00.


----------



## lightblue84




----------



## PrincessMe

I love these sunnies..I just bought them at NM 





Pam in Cannes


----------



## Moo

lightblue84 said:


>


Thanks for posting this, Lightblue! (I can get the pictures to save but not to paste into the "post reply" box).


----------



## lightblue84

*KOBE BRYANT'S WIFE VANESSA




*


----------



## lightblue84

*janet jackson












*


----------



## Moo

From WhoWhatWearDaily.com. (They provide information on purchasing the YSL downtown and then give info on the cheaper, inspired version...I'm including this for the pics of Demi, J. Biel, and Maggie G.)


----------



## ~Angela~

wow, I guess replica's are getting better and better...


----------



## karo

Salma Hayek


----------



## lightblue84

*Kylie Minogue*


----------



## Moonlight

Kylie with a downtown


----------



## lightblue84

Julianne Moore


----------



## lightblue84

Courtney Cox


----------



## lightblue84

*tori spelling*


----------



## Ilovepurse007

Moonlight said:


> Kylie with a downtown
> 
> View attachment 184039



she finally bought a big one


----------



## lightblue84

*kate Beckinsale*


----------



## lightblue84

*jessica Alba*


----------



## lightblue84

*Kylie Minogue*


----------



## lightblue84

*kylie Minogue*


----------



## karo

More Kylie


----------



## MiuLouisChoo

I saw this bag of Demi's in US magazine and was trying to scan it. Glad to see it online!  I had no  idea they made clear of the downtown bag. 



Moo said:


> From WhoWhatWearDaily.com. (They provide information on purchasing the YSL downtown and then give info on the cheaper, inspired version...I'm including this for the pics of Demi, J. Biel, and Maggie G.)


----------



## lightblue84

*ashlee simpson*


----------



## karo

An old pic of J.lo with a Muse.


----------



## karo

Pamela Anderson


----------



## karo

Courteney Cox with Rive Gauche


----------



## Trix

Ashlee Simpson with a Tribute Flat Tote


----------



## karo

Oasis rocker *Noel Gallagher*, 39, shares a kiss and a laugh with girlfriend* Sara MacDonald*, 31 - who's wearing a Muse.


----------



## rainbow_rose

*Jessica Alba.*
*xxxRosexxx*
*



*


----------



## karo

Tori Spelling spotted last week in London with a white Muse


----------



## karo

Noami Watts with a Double bag and Muse on various occasions


----------



## karo

Kate Beckinsale with a Downtown


----------



## MiuLouisChoo

Hating the way her feet/toes look here. Weird.


----------



## Cherry44

Exactly!


----------



## lightblue84

Kylie Minogue


----------



## Cherry44

Kylie Minogue


----------



## Cherry44

Sienna Miller


----------



## lightblue84

DIXIE CHICKS' *Natalie Maines WITH A DOWNTOWN
*


----------



## karo

Pamela Anderson with a gorgeous gold Downtown.


----------



## lightblue84

Nicky Hilton


----------



## karo

Drew Barrymore with a Tribute Tote - love it!


----------



## lightblue84

*Kate Beckinsale*


----------



## Fragrance




----------



## karo

Julinne Moore out with dayghter Liv and husband Bart.


----------



## karo

Kate Beckinsale


----------



## lightblue84

Ashlee Simpson


----------



## karo

Demi Moore makes a colorful splash at the Yves Saint Laurent Cruise 2008 Collection Preview at a private residence in Bel Air on Wednesday.


----------



## karo

Salma with a Tribute Tote.


----------



## SOLIDGOLD2

great pics


----------



## lightblue84

*ellen Pompeo*


----------



## karo

A small pic of Tori Spelling with her white Muse.


----------



## lightblue84

*ashlee Simpson*


----------



## Samantha's Collection

Alright, are they giving these stamped patent tribute totes away on a street corner somewhere in L.A. Thanks for the pics. I do love this bag.


----------



## lightblue84

*pamela anderson*


----------



## karo

Paula Abdul with a Medium Black Patent Muse.


----------



## lightblue84

*one more pic*


----------



## karo

Madonna


----------



## Chaneller

Kim Kardashian


----------



## karo

Demi Moore with 2 different Downtown bags.


----------



## karo

One more time *Demi Moore* with her small Downtown Tote while out with husband *Ashton Kutcher* and *Penelope Cruz*.


----------



## lightblue84

*madonna*


----------



## crazy4purse

is this the medium or large tribute, do you know by any chance?  this is for the one drew is toting...sorry for the confusion...


----------



## jessdressed

^ I believe it is the large tribute


----------



## lightblue84

*KATE BOSWORTH














*


----------



## Ilovepurse007

^ love love love the purple downtown


----------



## Ilovepurse007

karo said:


> One more time *Demi Moore* with her small Downtown Tote while out with husband *Ashton Kutcher* and *Penelope Cruz*.



wow he was holding two beautiful women's hands...Demi is ok for that?


----------



## Ohdarlingu

karo said:


> Pamela Anderson


 
Pam's got the poor ivory muse on the ground (mouth open).


----------



## tanj

Chaneller said:


> Kim Kardashian


 
Thats a stunning color!


----------



## MiuLouisChoo

I love her shoes. (I think Prada?)



lightblue84 said:


> *KATE BOSWORTH
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## jackie100

Kim Kardshian with black muse


----------



## jackie100

wowsers, sorry I accidentally posted the full size pic instead of a thumb leading to the full size image. For some reason I'm not able to edit my message, I just don't see the "edit" button anywhere on the post with my image. I can see it on this post, but not on the previous one... weird...


----------



## tanj

jackie100 said:


> wowsers, sorry I accidentally posted the full size pic instead of a thumb leading to the full size image. For some reason I'm not able to edit my message, I just don't see the "edit" button anywhere on the post with my image. I can see it on this post, but not on the previous one... weird...


Thats ok Jackie...I know that when your getting ready to upload a pic to imageshack you have the choice to resize it but I think once it's uploaded already to your images folder in your acct you can't.I could be wrong though.I'm still learning.

I love Kim K's bag and her dress.


----------



## lightblue84

*sharon Stone*


----------



## lightblue84

*jessica Biel*


----------



## lightblue84

Ashlee Simpson


----------



## crazy4purse

Thanks!  The patent tribute on Saks and NM website is $1195, can anyone tell me if that is medium or large?  I just got one from Nordstrom and it was $1395.


----------



## lorraine118

crazy4purse said:


> Thanks!  The patent tribute on Saks and NM website is $1195, can anyone tell me if that is medium or large?  I just got one from Nordstrom and it was $1395.




$1195 is for the medium size.  Ashlee is carrying the large size.  I just bought the large one too from Saks!


----------



## lightblue84

Lindsay Lohan's Friend


----------



## lightblue84

*paris Hilton






*


----------



## lightblue84

*reese Whiterspoon*


----------



## karo

Tori Spelling


----------



## karo

Reese Witherspoon - love her bag and love her style.


----------



## MiuLouisChoo

rainbow_rose said:


> *Hilary Duff.*
> *xxxRosexxx*



I LOVE LOVE this bag!


----------



## MiuLouisChoo

karo said:


> Reese Witherspoon - love her bag and love her style.



ooooh I've never seen that bag! Is that rhinestones or silver leather or what trimming it?


----------



## Bagluvvahh

kylie's tiny downtowns are so cute! (black and gold one)


----------



## gr8heart

*Dita von Teese's Yves Saint Laurent plaid 'Downtown' tote*


----------



## gr8heart

One more of the Vichy downtown:


----------



## MiuLouisChoo

^^I'd LOVE to have that bag. So cute!


----------



## lightblue84

*kimberly Stewart*


----------



## lightblue84

Reese Whiterspoon


----------



## lightblue84

More


----------



## karo

Nicole Kidman


----------



## kittykittycatcat

Reese is so adorable! I'm so excited I have that bag coming to me in the mail!


----------



## Mags23

Hi 

Does anyone know where i can get the downtown that Demi has in the picture below. 






Plus how much it cost as well. 

thanxs


----------



## Pinkie

^^the see through downtown was a "special" for some & not for sale.. at least that's what I read..


----------



## RoseMary

how cute is this little muse?

from mirium yeung:


----------



## lightblue84

*tori Spelling*


----------



## Elementary

karo said:


> Nicole Kidman


I just love that bag! Looks so soft!


----------



## ms piggy

RoseMary said:


> how cute is this little muse?
> 
> from mirium yeung:



This is Patty Hou, a Taiwanese celebrity and ex-girlfriend of singer Jay Chou.


----------



## sammydoll

gr8heart said:


> *Dita von Teese's Yves Saint Laurent plaid 'Downtown' tote*


 
Aw, that's so awesome!  Glad to see i share my bag with such a cool chick!


----------



## RoseMary

ms piggy said:


> This is Patty Hou, a Taiwanese celebrity and ex-girlfriend of singer Jay Chou.


 
oops, thank you for correcting me! 

here's mary-kate's ysl bag:


----------



## karo

^^^^ It's gorgeous.


----------



## RoseMary

^ oh yes, i love it, too!


----------



## Ilovepurse007

wow I like the mini muse.


----------



## MiuLouisChoo

sammydoll said:


> Aw, that's so awesome!  Glad to see i share my bag with such a cool chick!



Oh wow you have the gingham downtown tote?? I love that bag!


----------



## lightblue84

*mel b






*


----------



## MiuLouisChoo

lightblue84 said:


> *mel b
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



haha the baby carrier cover is leopard print too. Too cute!


----------



## lightblue84

*demi moore*


----------



## lightblue84

*ellen pompeo*


----------



## lightblue84

*sarah michelle gellar*


----------



## lightblue84




----------



## lightblue84




----------



## Cosmopolitan

I'm not familiar with this color Downtown. I wonder if its a new color for fall???


----------



## pinkur

Yes, it's new for fall. Really nice. I saw it in a boutique.


----------



## lightblue84




----------



## karo

Jessica Biel


----------



## lightblue84

*Kate Beckinsale*


----------



## lightblue84

*Alice Kim Cage*,Nicolas Cage 's wife


----------



## gr8heart

What bag is that?


----------



## lightblue84

*demi moore*


----------



## Cosmopolitan

gr8heart said:


> What bag is that?


 
Its a Mombasa.


----------



## newkroy2233

Here is Jessica Simpson (and she looks good)


----------



## lightblue84

*amanda bynes*


----------



## lightblue84




----------



## crazy4purse




----------



## aliceali

Demi Moore's tote is cute!


----------



## karo

One more pics of Halle Berry


----------



## lightblue84

Halle Berry


----------



## beastofthefields

*Wow.  THE WHOLE SITE JUST WENT TOTALLY WIERD.  Seems okay now though.*

*Here is British Stunning Beauty Mylene Klass (she's a classical composer I think and is often on the radio too!)  She is gorgeous.*


----------



## beastofthefields

The Stylish Heir to the Hilton Empire.


----------



## purplekicks

beastofthefields said:


> The Stylish Heir to the Hilton Empire.


 
Paris Hilton, stylish?


----------



## scholastican

purplekicks said:


> Paris Hilton, stylish?


 

HAHAHAHA!!!!


----------



## beastofthefields

Salma Hayek
Jessica Biel
Ash Simpson


----------



## beastofthefields

purplekicks said:


> Paris Hilton, stylish?


 

*Okay, Okay, very funny.  But she does sometimes look nice.  You.  Naughty!!!* 


*Misc celebs with YSL.*


----------



## Lyra

beastofthefields said:


> Salma Hayek
> Jessica Biel
> Ash Simpson


Are they the medium size?


----------



## shazam

> _Salma Hayek_
> _Jessica Biel_
> _Ash Simpson_
> 
> Are they the medium size?


 
Jessica's and Salma's look like larges to me. Ashlee's is a medium.


----------



## Lyra

shazam said:


> Jessica's and Salma's look like larges to me. Ashlee's is a medium.



Thank you


----------



## rainbow_rose

*Mary-Kate Olsen.*
*xxxRosexxx*
*




*


----------



## crazy4purse

lightblue84 said:


> *KATE BOSWORTH*
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> 
> 
> *
> *
> 
> 
> 
> *


 

Her downtown tote is gorgeous!!  What size is this?  Medium or Large?  Thanks in advance~


----------



## lightblue84

TORI SPELLING


----------



## MiuLouisChoo

I love Ash Simpson's plaid downtown. I'd love to have one of those!


----------



## purplekicks

crazy4purse said:


> Her downtown tote is gorgeous!! What size is this? Medium or Large? Thanks in advance~


 
Looks to me like a gorgeous, medium violet buffalo downtown.    Medium is _fantastic_.


----------



## lightblue84

halle berry


----------



## lightblue84

demi moore


----------



## purplekicks

lightblue84 said:


> demi moore


 
  Someone needs to tell Demi she isn't five years old; this just isn't appropriate.


----------



## Nanaz

*The Tribute bag.*


----------



## lightblue84

*rumer willis*


----------



## beastofthefields

*Nanas - thank you for the pics - they're great!!*


----------



## beastofthefields

Soz - uploaded the wrong picsush:.....I'll try again.


----------



## beastofthefields

I might be the only one, but I think KS is pretty hot.  She's got a really sexy body - even though sometimes she wears the wierdest stuff!


----------



## Jessica21

Great pics!Thanks ladies!


----------



## Nanaz

*Ashley.*


----------



## karo

Demi Moore


----------



## karo

Denise Richards


----------



## karo

Lindsay Lohan with a Tribute​


----------



## rainbow_rose

*Nicky Hilton looking really cute with Mini Muse. Love this look on her!*
*xxxRosexxx*
*

**

*


----------



## purplekicks

lightblue84 said:


> *rumer willis*


 
She would look so much better if she simply threw on a pair of black sandals instead of striped socks and trainers.  I suppose the bag makes up for the mishap, though.


----------



## lightblue84

*amanda bynes*


----------



## *goldengirl*

Lohans bag is so big!


----------



## aliceali

mlowran said:


> Hating the way her feet/toes look here. Weird.



I guess she is wearing Stella Mccartney Spring 07 runway shoes.
See my attachment, but in a different color~


----------



## sara265

HK celebrity Cherie Chung


----------



## sara265

HK celebrity Cherie Chung


----------



## jessdressed

Jessica Simpson


----------



## lightblue84

Ellen Pompeo


----------



## purplekicks

lightblue84 said:


> Ellen Pompeo


 
Finally a woman who appreciates the downtown in simple, brown leather!  

By the way, has anyone else seen the chocolate patent downtown yet?  Bergdorf has it online, and it looks gorgeous, so I can only imagine how it is in person.


----------



## Antonia

*The pics of Nicky Hilton are the prettiest she's ever looked!  *


----------



## love2travel

Hally Berry


----------



## couturequeen

Halle Berry


----------



## Mombasa

Does anyone know if the Mombasa Jessica Simpson's carrying is out already?


----------



## Mombasa

I found out that there were only four of these bags made, Jess has one, which leaves three available and the price tag is $4000. The sales rep told me YSL boutiques didn't get them, only Neiman Marcus, what a bummer for me!!!!


----------



## karo

Christina Aguilera with what appears to be a black Muse.


----------



## lightblue84

tori spelling and her white muse


----------



## couturequeen

More Christina


----------



## purplekicks

Milagros Schmoll backstage at Badgley Mischka's Spring show with a black Uptown.


----------



## C_24

Bette Franke backstage at Proenza Schouler with what looks like a black patent o/s Muse


----------



## Nanaz

*Lindsay with Large patent quilted Tribute.*


----------



## lightblue84

*kate Beckinsale*


----------



## karo

Kathy Hilton


----------



## karo

Kim Kardashian with her white Muse in Miami beach (posted in celebrity sdection by *LaLohan*)


----------



## Molls

Kathy Hilton's mini muse is bursting at the seems ush:, she needs to carry a bigger bag or leave some things at home.


----------



## Chaneller

Princess Madeleine of Sweden with her Muse


----------



## missnox

Chaneller said:


> Princess Madeleine of Sweden with her Muse


 
is this the large or oversized.  i cannot tell, but i like the size on her.


----------



## Nanaz

*Ashley with Tribute. Sorry i can't make the pics any bigger. If some one knows how to please go ahead. These are really cool pictures of Ashley and i love the Tribute bag on her.*


----------



## karo

Christina Aguilera with a Patent Muse

Denise Richards with a Downtown


----------



## SuLi

America Ferrera with the YSL Downtown in black 






(Picture from Socialite's Life)


----------



## shopgirl bb

Cathy Chow


----------



## crazy4purse

shopgirl bb said:


> Cathy Chow


 
Is that the large size downtown?  I've only seen the medium size in the states!  It looks fabulous on her!


----------



## karo

Ellen Pompeo with a Downtown (it's hardly on the pic unfortunately)


----------



## karo

Nicole Richie

Christina Aguilera


----------



## shopgirl bb

Yes, it's the large downtown. You can buy it from Hong Kong.



crazy4purse said:


> Is that the large size downtown? I've only seen the medium size in the states! It looks fabulous on her!


----------



## shazam

I like Denise Richards' large ivory deerskin Downtown on her, too.


----------



## karo

Two more pics of Nicole and her bag


----------



## wentan

Christina Aguilera & her baby bump!


----------



## karo

More of Christina & her baby bump with her gorgeous Muse.


----------



## beautifulbasics




----------



## beautifulbasics




----------



## beautifulbasics




----------



## beautifulbasics




----------



## beautifulbasics




----------



## beautifulbasics




----------



## beautifulbasics




----------



## beautifulbasics




----------



## beautifulbasics




----------



## beautifulbasics




----------



## beautifulbasics




----------



## beautifulbasics




----------



## beautifulbasics




----------



## beautifulbasics




----------



## beautifulbasics

YSL Nadja shoes


----------



## beautifulbasics




----------



## beautifulbasics




----------



## beautifulbasics




----------



## beautifulbasics




----------



## beautifulbasics




----------



## beautifulbasics




----------



## beautifulbasics




----------



## beautifulbasics




----------



## beautifulbasics




----------



## beautifulbasics




----------



## beautifulbasics




----------



## beautifulbasics




----------



## beautifulbasics




----------



## beautifulbasics




----------



## beautifulbasics




----------



## beautifulbasics




----------



## beautifulbasics




----------



## beautifulbasics




----------



## beautifulbasics




----------



## beautifulbasics

YSL Coat of Arms bag at runway show with models


----------



## beautifulbasics




----------



## beautifulbasics




----------



## beautifulbasics

YSL Nadja Flower bag


----------



## beautifulbasics




----------



## beautifulbasics




----------



## beautifulbasics

more Mombasa.......


----------



## beautifulbasics




----------



## beautifulbasics




----------



## beautifulbasics




----------



## beautifulbasics




----------



## beautifulbasics




----------



## beautifulbasics

YSL Tribute


----------



## beautifulbasics




----------



## beautifulbasics




----------



## beautifulbasics




----------



## beautifulbasics




----------



## beautifulbasics




----------



## beautifulbasics




----------



## beautifulbasics




----------



## beautifulbasics




----------



## beautifulbasics




----------



## beautifulbasics




----------



## beautifulbasics




----------



## beautifulbasics




----------



## beautifulbasics




----------



## beautifulbasics

this Mombasa is so lovely!


----------



## beautifulbasics




----------



## beautifulbasics




----------



## beautifulbasics




----------



## beautifulbasics




----------



## beautifulbasics




----------



## beautifulbasics




----------



## beautifulbasics




----------



## beautifulbasics




----------



## beautifulbasics




----------



## beautifulbasics




----------



## beautifulbasics




----------



## beautifulbasics




----------



## beautifulbasics




----------



## beautifulbasics




----------



## beautifulbasics

YSL shoes


----------



## beautifulbasics




----------



## beautifulbasics




----------



## beautifulbasics




----------



## beautifulbasics




----------



## beautifulbasics




----------



## beautifulbasics




----------



## beautifulbasics




----------



## beautifulbasics




----------



## beautifulbasics




----------



## beautifulbasics




----------



## beautifulbasics




----------



## beautifulbasics




----------



## beautifulbasics

M Driver w/Mombasa bag


----------



## beautifulbasics




----------



## beautifulbasics




----------



## beautifulbasics




----------



## beautifulbasics




----------



## beautifulbasics




----------



## beautifulbasics




----------



## beautifulbasics




----------



## beautifulbasics




----------



## beautifulbasics




----------



## beautifulbasics




----------



## beautifulbasics

YSL Nadja Rose Flower bag - Liv Tyler


----------



## beautifulbasics




----------



## beautifulbasics




----------



## beautifulbasics




----------



## beautifulbasics




----------



## beautifulbasics




----------



## beautifulbasics




----------



## beautifulbasics




----------



## beautifulbasics




----------



## beautifulbasics




----------



## beautifulbasics

cute little ad, so sorry off subject.


----------



## alisonanna

thanks beautiful basics!  those photos are fun!


----------



## scholastican

beautifulbasics said:


>


 



What mag and issue is this from please?


----------



## Karenada

YSL Shoes


----------



## karo

Kelly Ripa with a Muse


----------



## karo

Christina Aguilera with her medium black patent Muse


----------



## beautifulbasics

Quote:
Originally Posted by *beautifulbasics* 

 
_



_




What mag and issue is this from please?

I am so sorry, but I don't remember where this article is from. I believe it is from a fashion magazine, such as Vogue or Harper's....sorry! best wishes.


----------



## beautifulbasics

alisonanna said:


> thanks beautiful basics! those photos are fun!


 

You are very welcome!


----------



## karo

Tina Frey


----------



## cammy1

Coleen, Britsh celeb


----------



## karo

Nicole Richie


----------



## karo

One more of *Nicole Richie* and *Cate Blanchette*.


----------



## karo

Ellen Degeneres with Medium Patent Muse - and with Victoria Beckham.


----------



## lightblue84

Jennifer Lopez


----------



## couturequeen

Christina Aguilera with a patent muse.


----------



## karo

Rummer Willis


----------



## karo

J.Lo again


----------



## purplekicks

karo said:


> Ellen Degeneres with Medium Patent Muse - and with Victoria Beckham.


 
Beckham in -  - FLAT _SNEAKERS_?!!?!?


----------



## Lilana

More pics and a video of Ellen with the embossed patent Muse can be found here:

http://justjared.buzznet.com/2007/11/01/posh-the-ellen-show/


----------



## karo

Christina Ricci with a Tribute Tote


----------



## couturequeen

Kelly Ripa with her muse.


----------



## couturequeen

Kelly Ripa with her Muse


----------



## babecakes

christina aguilera.


----------



## Moniq

Jessica Alba


----------



## Moniq

Lindsay Lohan


----------



## lightblue84

nicole kidman


----------



## gr8heart

What does Actress/Philanthropist/Designer _and_ Environmental Activist *Annie Churchill *have in common with Carrie Bradshaw? No, they are not both dating "Big" but they will be sharing screen time in the much anticipated edition of "Sex and The City" next Spring! Annie and I met through a mutual close friend (darling Gigi who has introduced me to all of New York!) at a luncheon over the summer and caught up again over Fashion Week. Charming and sweet, Annie is a busy girl with many things on her plate. In addition to filming this week and designing her line of shirts, she has been tapped to consult for designer Douglas Hannant and will be working as his muse. 





As if all that is not enough to keep the New York native busy, she has also formed an environmental agency with three friends (Anthony Cummings, Billy Gilbane and Amanda Hearst).  Despite her hectic philanthropic and design work, Annie says she will always continue to act! In addition to her role on "Sex and the City", Annie may be seen in the new Jodie Foster Movie, "The Brave One". 
While we all wait for the release of the SATC movie, I thought it would be fun to introduce our readers around the world to Annie and take a peek into her busy life:





* Tell our readers a bit about your background.
*Annie Churchill:* I grew up in New York City and Muttontown, Long Island. I went to Middlesex Boarding School (Steve Carrell and William Hurt went too!) and then to Rollins College in Winter Park.
*What bag are you carrying today and what is in it?
*Annie:* I have a new chocolate brown Yves Saint Laurent 



 Muse. I always carry my blackberry curve, ipod, wallet, lipgloss, mints, sunglasses, etc.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



* Your All Time Favorite bag?
*Annie:* My favorite bag is my new black patent leather YSL Uptown-it is timeless and so chic for the Fall.
* Style icons?
*Annie:* Audrey Hepburn and Kate Moss-that's all you need!


----------



## amelia kelly

kate moss with embossed catwalk in grey twice!!!
(both from instyle.com)


----------



## gr8heart

Here is Kate Moss again with the same ^ CatWalk:










_When the two highest-paid models in history put their face to a bag you know it's going to be big. Yves Saint Laurent's latest must-have tote, aptly named the Catwalk bag, features in the autumn/winter 07 campaign that stars *Giselle Bundchen* on the streets of Paris looking very chic, very gorgeous -very Yves Saint Laurent._
_The eagerly awaited Catwalk is equally as cool as the girls carrying it-and they don't come much cooler than *Kate Moss*._


----------



## karo

Kylie Minogue


----------



## gr8heart

*3. Yves Saint Laurent "Muse"* 
*$18,990** 
Seen on the arm of everyone from *Kate Moss* to *Jessica Simpson*, the roomy yet refined Muse riffs on the traditional bowling bag. *Linda Evangelista*'s sage green version, pictured above at Paris Fashion Week last February, is now available in white crocodile for $18,990. 
*(10,099 pounds, 14,820 euros, 864,805 rupees, C$21,278, A$25,304)


*(From the Forbes 'Most expensive bags' article.)*


----------



## karo

Kristin Davis


----------



## karo

Salma Hayek


----------



## lightblue84

madonna


----------



## pinkur

karo said:


> Salma Hayek


It's a real croco one


----------



## lightblue84

Lily Allen


----------



## lightblue84

CHARLIZE THERON


----------



## lightblue84

Beth Ostrosky


----------



## gr8heart

*Lily Allen's YSL Overseas Bag:*

Oh no, the pics did not show up.  Sorry!  They were a little different from the ones posted by lightblue.


----------



## alisonanna

Hilary Duff and YSL Downtown
patent?


----------



## karo

Salma Hayek


----------



## shazam

Lohan and her Belle de Jour patent wristlet


----------



## karo

Hilary Duff with a Downtown


----------



## wildberry

Salma Hayek
Baby Paloma could fit the bag actually  
The lady next to Salma has better proportions to fit the bag IMO.


----------



## Moodindigo

karo said:


> Hilary Duff with a Downtown


 
Ha! I spot a Chloe Heloise strap too.


----------



## wildberry

Ladies,I came across a site,to be precise www.whosbag.com
Did not quite understand what they do [need to speak an asian language,maybe japanese] but had a quite good impression on their modelling pictures.Most of the subsectors required a password.The ones did not,had a great variety of pictures of many many brands,just check "fashion whosbag" on the left hand side. I will try to post my favourites [being RG] but I should say there are a lot of Muses,surprisingly did not see much downtown..perhaps it's out of fashion there 

Quite interesting though,I did not see any logo or similar to confirm those bags are authentic but they look so real.. :okay:  Hope you don't mind they are celebs with no faces


----------



## wildberry

ok,one of them would have been enough


----------



## wildberry

RG in black.


----------



## wildberry

in light brown,caramel like..no idea about the official colours.


----------



## wildberry

RG in taupe and dark brown


----------



## wildberry

RG in taupe ostrich


----------



## wildberry

and I have no idea what colour this is


----------



## C_24

^I`m sorry but I don`t get your posts. This is a thread for actual celebrities, not some faceless miscellaneous bodies


----------



## karo

Keith Urban holding Nicole Kidman's silver Downtown


----------



## wildberry

C_24 said:


> ^I`m sorry but I don`t get your posts. This is a thread for actual celebrities, not some faceless miscellaneous bodies


 
Hi C 24,

Actually,post#547 shows my comprehension of the thread.I also made my point pretty clear in post#549...Before posting those,I checked both 'celebs and their ysl bags' and 'post only pics' thread and decided to deliver them here because I did not own those candies and they had more photographic feature (light/shadow/zoom/shooting angle) combination as they are actually modelling footages.Not only in this thread but in other forums' threads,there are many scans of magazine pages(no celebs appearing),double photo posts(mostly by mistake) or very similar shots(like motion-picture sequences) in order to catch the neatest glimpse of the bags we commonly covet and perhaps have not seen IRL.Usually,all those paparazzo photos are instant shots and do not always resemble the object we care for.Moreover,at the time,there were no annotation of the site I have written in either of the two threads.They all attribute to exploring,sharing and contributing something more of those delicious things we have or we wish we have,IMO.Therefore they deserve a more constructive critism(where you could alternatively communicate which more appropriate to post them to) and a friendlier  approach rather than an evaluation under false pretences.I would like to believe what you composed was an impulse reaction towards the quality of the last two photos that I realised later on.(You could see them better in the originals in the site,they've shrunk way too much.) If you feel you have something more to say,please feel free to pm me instead.
I wish all tPFers a great week by this occasion !


----------



## karo

One more pic of Salma Hayek with baby Valentina and her gorgeous Downtown.


----------



## karo

Kate Moss with an Ostrich Downtown


----------



## karo

Kylie Minogue with a Mini Downtown


----------



## Lady*Blue

What a great bag (the Muse)!! Would have never considered it until I actually saw these photos!!

Looks good!!


----------



## alisonanna

I think this is the new Besace bag - gorgeous!


----------



## shazam

^She looks great with it!


----------



## chinsumo

How much do you ladies think Lily's bag will run?


----------



## shazam

^It's on ysl.com in the sky anthracite embossed leather for $1,995.


----------



## chinsumo

Oh I know, but I like it in black leather. I already have a gray bag, thanks though! I'm sure some website will update soon with more spring offerings.


----------



## shazam

^Plain leather is $1,895 so it's essentially the same as the embossed leather.

Here's Demi with the new postal collection clutch...


----------



## RoseMary

Nicky Hilton:


----------



## crazy4purse

Is that a medium olive tribute Jennifer Anniston is carrying??


----------



## yslalice

Hard to tell with the lighting, but I would go with olive. Pretty!


----------



## olivia56

RoseMary said:


> Nicky Hilton:



Is this Medium?


----------



## shazam

^That actually looks like a Large to me.


----------



## olivia56

shazam said:


> ^That actually looks like a Large to me.



Thanks


----------



## alisonanna

from the Sartorialist
gorgeous Downtown


----------



## beautifulbasics




----------



## beautifulbasics




----------



## beautifulbasics




----------



## beautifulbasics




----------



## beautifulbasics




----------



## beautifulbasics




----------



## beautifulbasics




----------



## beautifulbasics

*YSL Clutch*


----------



## beautifulbasics




----------



## beautifulbasics

*YSL Mala Mala Bag*


----------



## beautifulbasics




----------



## beautifulbasics

*YSL Shoes*


----------



## beautifulbasics




----------



## beautifulbasics




----------



## beautifulbasics




----------



## beautifulbasics




----------



## beautifulbasics




----------



## beautifulbasics




----------



## beautifulbasics

*YSL Bow Bag*


----------



## beautifulbasics




----------



## beautifulbasics




----------



## beautifulbasics




----------



## beautifulbasics




----------



## beautifulbasics




----------



## beautifulbasics




----------



## beautifulbasics




----------



## beautifulbasics




----------



## beautifulbasics




----------



## beautifulbasics




----------



## beautifulbasics




----------



## beautifulbasics




----------



## beautifulbasics




----------



## beautifulbasics




----------



## beautifulbasics

*YSL Bow Bag (Gold)*


----------



## beautifulbasics




----------



## beautifulbasics




----------



## beautifulbasics




----------



## beautifulbasics




----------



## beautifulbasics




----------



## beautifulbasics




----------



## beautifulbasics




----------



## beautifulbasics




----------



## beautifulbasics




----------



## beautifulbasics




----------



## beautifulbasics




----------



## beautifulbasics




----------



## beautifulbasics




----------



## beautifulbasics




----------



## beautifulbasics




----------



## beautifulbasics

*YSL Article*


----------



## beautifulbasics




----------



## beautifulbasics




----------



## beautifulbasics




----------



## beautifulbasics




----------



## beautifulbasics




----------



## beautifulbasics




----------



## beautifulbasics




----------



## beautifulbasics




----------



## beautifulbasics




----------



## beautifulbasics




----------



## beautifulbasics




----------



## beautifulbasics




----------



## beautifulbasics




----------



## beautifulbasics




----------



## beautifulbasics




----------



## beautifulbasics




----------



## beautifulbasics




----------



## beautifulbasics




----------



## beautifulbasics




----------



## beautifulbasics




----------



## beautifulbasics




----------



## beautifulbasics




----------



## beautifulbasics




----------



## beautifulbasics




----------



## beautifulbasics




----------



## beautifulbasics

*More!*

*YSL Pre-Collection Catalog 2007 *
*(I hope it's okay to include YSL items from magazines and catalog).*

*



*


----------



## beautifulbasics




----------



## beautifulbasics




----------



## beautifulbasics




----------



## beautifulbasics




----------



## beautifulbasics




----------



## beautifulbasics




----------



## beautifulbasics




----------



## beautifulbasics




----------



## beautifulbasics




----------



## beautifulbasics




----------



## beautifulbasics




----------



## beautifulbasics




----------



## beautifulbasics




----------



## Moo

Beautifulbasis: I want to thank you for taking the time to post all these fantastic pictures. They are so much fun to look at!
Thank you!!


----------



## beautifulbasics




----------



## beautifulbasics




----------



## beautifulbasics




----------



## beautifulbasics




----------



## beautifulbasics




----------



## beautifulbasics




----------



## zat

wow .. great post.. thanks beautifulbasics


----------



## futurerichGirl!

beautifulbasics said:


>


 

OMG, I have to got to get this outfit, I would so weare this.


----------



## beautifulbasics

Moo said:


> Beautifulbasis: I want to thank you for taking the time to post all these fantastic pictures. They are so much fun to look at!
> Thank you!!


 

Hello,

Thank you so much for the sweet comments...I never know if anyone will notice when I post pics as I usually do it within each of the sections (Dior, YSL, Chloe, Jimmy Choo, etc) whenever I scan new pics from catalogs, magazines and so forth.  It is _soooo_ nice to hear your lovely comments of appreciation!  Everytime I post within the YSL section you all are always very kind!  Enjoy!  best wishes

p.s.  More to come......


----------



## C_24

Linda Wells (EIC of Allure magazine) with what looks like a black Rive Gauche front-row at the ongoing Milan Fashion Week


----------



## C_24

And she seems not to be the only editor having fallen for classic YSLs (Look, one ladyeven has the Catwalk and the Tribute! And look at her Louboutin Lady Grès!)

All pics from the Sartorialist section at style.com


----------



## athlete

one more from the sartorialist at style.com


----------



## C_24

Wow, Milan seems to be full of YSL these days! look, the lady toting two YSLs on the pic from yesterday has a third one!

Also from style.com


----------



## couturequeen

Jessica Alba and Sarah Jessica with their Besace bags.


----------



## beautifulbasics

*YSL Catalog*


----------



## beautifulbasics




----------



## beautifulbasics




----------



## beautifulbasics




----------



## beautifulbasics




----------



## beautifulbasics




----------



## beautifulbasics




----------



## beautifulbasics




----------



## beautifulbasics




----------



## beautifulbasics




----------



## beautifulbasics




----------



## beautifulbasics




----------



## beautifulbasics




----------



## beautifulbasics




----------



## pikeeygrl

All of the pics / clothes  / shoes are amazing. I want it ALL. Thanks for posting.


----------



## tamyvinec

Sienna Miller and her sky anthracite besace


----------



## lightblue84

Rihanna


----------



## lightblue84

Sharon Lawrence


----------



## karo

Rihanna


----------



## lightblue84

Kelly Ripa


----------



## vlore

Wao...Rihanna looks good...and I love the Muse in animal print...looks classy


----------



## lightblue84

kate moss


----------



## karo

More pics of Kate Moss out and about in London with her stunning Grey Ostrich Downtown


----------



## IWillBeYour419

Dang, Rihanna looks airbrushed to perfection.


----------



## vlore

Kate's bag in gray ostrich is DIVINE...I want one


----------



## danyell




----------



## vlore

Kate's bag in grey ostrich is beautiful!!! I love it!!!


----------



## coco900

lily allen overseas


----------



## coco900

frances bean cobain ysl muse


----------



## lightblue84

KIMBERLY STEWART


----------



## coco900

MK and Pam Anderson
ysl muse and downtown





Nicole Richie ysl muse


----------



## purplekicks

coco900 said:


> frances bean cobain ysl muse


 
I read Frances' interview in Bazaar and she talked about the moment this pic was taken - she was going to the airport where she is pictured and went to Prada first and got those shoes! They look amaaaazing but it's kinda nauseating because she is only fifteen years old.

Here are some Fall 2006 croc goodies:





(my dream Rive Gauche )


----------



## Molls

beautifulbasics said:


>


 
Hello *beautifulbasics*, Thank you so very much for posting so many wonderful pictures. Were these shoes from a recent catalog or magazine? I'd LOVE to get them - the black and the tan/yellow .


----------



## wildberry

Gisele Buendchen


----------



## wildberry

another shot..


----------



## OG_Baby

Kelly Ripa





People.com (March 15, 2008)


----------



## beautifulbasics

*More pics! (and more to come....)*


----------



## beautifulbasics




----------



## beautifulbasics




----------



## beautifulbasics




----------



## beautifulbasics




----------



## beautifulbasics




----------



## beautifulbasics




----------



## beautifulbasics




----------



## beautifulbasics




----------



## beautifulbasics




----------



## beautifulbasics




----------



## beautifulbasics




----------



## beautifulbasics




----------



## beautifulbasics




----------



## beautifulbasics




----------



## beautifulbasics




----------



## beautifulbasics




----------



## beautifulbasics




----------



## beautifulbasics




----------



## beautifulbasics




----------



## beautifulbasics




----------



## beautifulbasics




----------



## beautifulbasics




----------



## beautifulbasics




----------



## beautifulbasics




----------



## beautifulbasics




----------



## beautifulbasics




----------



## beautifulbasics




----------



## beautifulbasics

opps


----------



## beautifulbasics




----------



## beautifulbasics

opps2


----------



## beautifulbasics

opps3


----------



## beautifulbasics

opps4


----------



## beautifulbasics

opps5...sorry...my pics weren't showing up; I will re-post...sorry!


----------



## beautifulbasics




----------



## beautifulbasics




----------



## beautifulbasics




----------



## beautifulbasics




----------



## beautifulbasics




----------



## beautifulbasics




----------



## beautifulbasics




----------



## beautifulbasics




----------



## beautifulbasics




----------



## beautifulbasics




----------



## beautifulbasics




----------



## beautifulbasics




----------



## beautifulbasics




----------



## beautifulbasics




----------



## beautifulbasics




----------



## beautifulbasics

YSL SS 2008 Campaign Video


----------



## beautifulbasics

another....YSL SS 2008 Campaign Video


----------



## beautifulbasics




----------



## beautifulbasics

YSL Rosette Cape


----------



## beautifulbasics




----------



## beautifulbasics




----------



## Moodindigo

Kate Moss and her poor Downtown on the ground.


----------



## beautifulbasics




----------



## beautifulbasics

*YSL FW 2007 CAMPAIGN*


----------



## beautifulbasics




----------



## beautifulbasics




----------



## beautifulbasics




----------



## beautifulbasics




----------



## beautifulbasics




----------



## beautifulbasics




----------



## beautifulbasics




----------



## beautifulbasics




----------



## beautifulbasics




----------



## beautifulbasics




----------



## beautifulbasics




----------



## beautifulbasics




----------



## beautifulbasics




----------



## beautifulbasics




----------



## beautifulbasics




----------



## beautifulbasics




----------



## beautifulbasics




----------



## beautifulbasics




----------



## beautifulbasics




----------



## beautifulbasics




----------



## beautifulbasics




----------



## beautifulbasics




----------



## beautifulbasics




----------



## beautifulbasics




----------



## beautifulbasics




----------



## beautifulbasics




----------



## beautifulbasics




----------



## beautifulbasics

*YSL Uptown Bag (I'm Pretty Sure...) - Madonna*


----------



## beautifulbasics




----------



## beautifulbasics




----------



## beautifulbasics




----------



## beautifulbasics




----------



## beautifulbasics




----------



## pikeeygrl

The clothes/ bags/ shoes in all the pics are so amazing... you must stop posting I have no self control... J/K  thanks for all the pics.


----------



## lightblue84




----------



## lightblue84




----------



## Moodindigo

pikeeygrl said:


> The clothes/ bags/ shoes in all the pics are so amazing... you must stop posting I have no self control... J/K thanks for all the pics.


 
Everything is just stunning.  I want it all!


----------



## beautifulbasics




----------



## fatefullotus

Check out the state of Kate's beautiful ostrich downtown!  Look at that awful stain on the corner -- poor bag.  

Photo is from Popsugar, btw.


----------



## s32chan

[/IMG]
	

		
			
		

		
	




cute bag
this is way better than her mini downtown bag


----------



## beautifulbasics

*YSL Besace Bag - Snake*


----------



## beautifulbasics




----------



## beautifulbasics

*YSL Majorelle Bag*


----------



## beautifulbasics

*YSL Overseas Bag*


----------



## beautifulbasics

*YSL Shoes*


----------



## beautifulbasics




----------



## beautifulbasics

*YSL Catwalk Bag*


----------



## beautifulbasics




----------



## beautifulbasics

*YSL Bow Bag (Duff Sister's)*


----------



## beautifulbasics

*YSL Catwalk Bag and Shoes (left)*







*YSL Shoes*


----------



## beautifulbasics

*YSL Clutch (left)*


----------



## beautifulbasics

*YSL Downtown Bag*


----------



## beautifulbasics

*YSL Downtown Bag (Denise Richard's)*


----------



## beautifulbasics

*YSL Downtown Bag (Ash Simpson)*


----------



## beautifulbasics




----------



## beautifulbasics




----------



## beautifulbasics




----------



## beautifulbasics




----------



## beautifulbasics




----------



## beautifulbasics




----------



## beautifulbasics




----------



## beautifulbasics




----------



## beautifulbasics




----------



## beautifulbasics




----------



## beautifulbasics




----------



## beautifulbasics




----------



## beautifulbasics

*YSL Tribute Bag (Ash Simpson)*


----------



## beautifulbasics




----------



## beautifulbasics




----------



## karo

Maria Sharapova


----------



## beautifulbasics




----------



## beautifulbasics




----------



## karo

^^^ You post a lot of great pics *beautifulbasics*, but maybe they would fit better in the YSL photo resource thread, since this one is about celebrities with YSL pieces. Just my private thoughts.
Keep them coming please!


----------



## karo

*Sienna Miller* (posted in the celebrity-section by *RoseMary*)


----------



## shazam

karo said:


> ^^^ You post a lot of great pics *beautifulbasics*, but maybe they would fit better in the YSL photo resource thread, since this one is about celebrities with YSL pieces. Just my private thoughts.
> Keep them coming please!


 
I agree, the ad campaigns would be a great addition to the resource thread while the more candid celebrity shots seem like a better fit here. I love looking at all of the fabulous pics but that might help keep things better organized.

Thanks for taking so much time to post everything, *beautifulbasics*!


----------



## i_love_yorkie




----------



## oceancitygirl

A few more of Kate



 



Love this bag


----------



## IWillBeYour419

More Kate:





















Source: http://mrpaparazzi.com/post/2307/Whos-The-Mummy-Guess-Who.aspx


----------



## couturequeen

Kelly Ripa rocking some Tributes.


----------



## karo

*Rihanna*- bag and shoes


----------



## karo

Minnie Driver


----------



## karo

Paula Abdul


----------



## lisenoktx

Not sure if these ones had been posted yet: Olsen with Muse







and Sienna with Rive Gauche






Both from the Teen Vogue.


----------



## couturequeen

Denise Richards


----------



## karo

Eva Longoria in YSl shoes


----------



## amnA-

veteran actor waheeda rehman - i think she is the epitome of grace!!


----------



## amnA-

indian actor kareena kapoor


----------



## karo

Denise Richards


----------



## RoseMary

Khloe Kardashian


----------



## beastofthefields

Mossy


----------



## karo

Kelly Ripa


----------



## Cosmopolitan

^^^OMG she's got the blue Majorelle. *Karo*, thank you so much for posting!  If you don't mind, I'm going to paste a copy into another Majorelle thread, because there are plenty of eager tPFers who'll want to see these!


----------



## lightblue84

Christina Aguilera


----------



## beastofthefields

Demi Moore and her tribute bags (i THINK theyre the tribute anyway....)


----------



## lightblue84

beastofthefields said:


> Demi Moore and her tribute bags (i THINK theyre the tribute anyway....)



NO DOWNTOWN BAGS


----------



## lightblue84

Ashlee Simpson


----------



## beautifulbasics

Hello _S__hazam_ and _Karo_,

Thank you so much for your sweet comments...going forward I will post all YSL ads within the reference thread and other pics here!

Thank you again for your support and lovely comments.  Enjoy and best wishes, BeautifulBasics

p.s.  You said keep em' coming...here you go!


----------



## beautifulbasics

Rachel Bilson - YSL Boots














Drew - YSL Tribute Shoes


----------



## beautifulbasics




----------



## beautifulbasics

Hilary Swank - Uptown Bag


----------



## beautifulbasics




----------



## beautifulbasics




----------



## beautifulbasics

YSL Tribute Leopard Bag


----------



## beautifulbasics




----------



## beautifulbasics




----------



## beautifulbasics




----------



## beautifulbasics




----------



## beautifulbasics




----------



## beautifulbasics

Madonna - YSL Star Plexi Items


----------



## beautifulbasics




----------



## beautifulbasics




----------



## beautifulbasics




----------



## beautifulbasics




----------



## beautifulbasics

YSL Clutch


----------



## beautifulbasics

YSL Shoe


----------



## beautifulbasics




----------



## beautifulbasics




----------



## beautifulbasics

YSL Rive Gauche in Grey


----------



## beautifulbasics




----------



## beautifulbasics




----------



## beautifulbasics




----------



## beautifulbasics




----------



## beautifulbasics




----------



## beautifulbasics




----------



## beautifulbasics




----------



## beautifulbasics




----------



## beautifulbasics




----------



## beautifulbasics




----------



## beautifulbasics




----------



## beautifulbasics




----------



## beautifulbasics

*"Forever Yves" Article with Chloe Sevigny*


----------



## beautifulbasics




----------



## beautifulbasics




----------



## beautifulbasics

p.s.  I believe this is a YSL Cosmetic Pouch...


----------



## beautifulbasics




----------



## beautifulbasics




----------



## beautifulbasics

Demi...


----------



## beautifulbasics




----------



## beautifulbasics




----------



## beautifulbasics




----------



## beautifulbasics




----------



## beautifulbasics




----------



## beautifulbasics

YSL Besace Bag - White & Black


----------



## beautifulbasics




----------



## beautifulbasics




----------



## beautifulbasics




----------



## beautifulbasics




----------



## beautifulbasics




----------



## beautifulbasics




----------



## beautifulbasics




----------



## beautifulbasics




----------



## beautifulbasics




----------



## beautifulbasics




----------



## karo

Salma Hayek


----------



## bykimber

Eva Longoria with YSL shoes


----------



## karo

Eva with a YSL clutch


----------



## beautifulbasics




----------



## beautifulbasics




----------



## beautifulbasics

ysl uptown bag






ysl raspail tote


----------



## beautifulbasics

ysl clutch, etc.






ysl shoes












ysl clutch - lily allen


----------



## beautifulbasics




----------



## beautifulbasics




----------



## beautifulbasics

ysl cuff


----------



## beautifulbasics




----------



## beautifulbasics




----------



## beautifulbasics




----------



## beautifulbasics




----------



## beautifulbasics

ysl besace bag - lily allen


----------



## beautifulbasics




----------



## beautifulbasics




----------



## beautifulbasics

ysl bow bag - n hilton


----------



## beautifulbasics

ysl clutch, etc.


----------



## beautifulbasics

s jess parker


----------



## beautifulbasics

*p.s. I love this pink YSL Y-Mail clutch with star closure!*



















s j parker - ysl tote bag


----------



## beautifulbasics

ysl tribute bag - drew


----------



## beautifulbasics




----------



## beautifulbasics

l lohan


----------



## beautifulbasics

'


----------



## beautifulbasics




----------



## beautifulbasics




----------



## beautifulbasics

ysl downtown bag - hil duff


----------



## beautifulbasics

ysl majorelle bag - leopard


----------



## beautifulbasics

ysl shoes
the store or website as of yet!


Enjoy and best wishes, BeautifulBasics


----------



## beautifulbasics




----------



## beautifulbasics




----------



## beautifulbasics

*ysl besace bag - jess alba*


----------



## beautifulbasics

*ysl double bag*






*ysl downtown tote - lily allen*












*ysl downtown tote*












*ysl mombasa bag*


----------



## beautifulbasics

*ysl clutch bag and dress*






*ysl belle de jour wristlet - linday lohan*


----------



## beautifulbasics




----------



## beautifulbasics




----------



## beautifulbasics




----------



## oceancitygirl




----------



## oceancitygirl




----------



## beautifulbasics




----------



## beautifulbasics

sienna miller


----------



## beautifulbasics




----------



## beautifulbasics

ysl shoes






ysl tribute shoes - hil duff






ysl besace bag - sienna miller


----------



## beautifulbasics




----------



## beautifulbasics




----------



## beautifulbasics

YSL Bow Bag (L)













YSL Muse Sequin


----------



## beautifulbasics




----------



## beautifulbasics




----------



## oceancitygirl




----------



## lightblue84

Paris Hilton


----------



## beautifulbasics

mombasa - minne driver


----------



## beautifulbasics




----------



## beautifulbasics




----------



## beautifulbasics

shoes
























ysl sunglasses






s johanson - ysl belt/sunglasses/etc.






sunglasses


----------



## beautifulbasics

ysl sunglasses


















cannes 2008


----------



## beautifulbasics

cannes 2008  y-mail clutch


----------



## beautifulbasics




----------



## beautifulbasics

ysl besace bag


----------



## beautifulbasics

ysl besace patchwork bag








ysl capri bag







ysl clutch and coat






cannes 2008






cannes 2008


















ysl -all


----------



## lvstratus

Nicole Kidman (both YSL):


----------



## lightblue84

Nicole Scherzinger


----------



## beautifulbasics

cannes 2008 - YSL clutch


----------



## beautifulbasics




----------



## beautifulbasics

cannes 2008


----------



## beautifulbasics

cannes 2008


----------



## beautifulbasics




----------



## beautifulbasics

ysl clutch


----------



## beautifulbasics

cannes 2008 - ysl clutch

















ysl clutch


----------



## beautifulbasics

kate moss


















kate bosworth


----------



## beautifulbasics

kate moss - ysl fringe bag


----------



## beautifulbasics

ysl mombasa - padma lakshmi


----------



## beautifulbasics




----------



## beautifulbasics




----------



## beautifulbasics

all items within the following pics - YSL


----------



## bykimber

Christina Aguilera


----------



## princessDD

Lily Allen


----------



## lvstratus

Maria Sharapova:


----------



## lvstratus

Another one of Maria: i love her bag!


----------



## lvstratus

and another one:


----------



## athlete

alanis morissette


----------



## lisenoktx

May be its only me, but every time I see P. Hilton posing with something, the item cheapens in my eyes.  I wanted the buy satin black evening muse, but after these pictures I don't want it anymore.  

May be Muse satin clutch instead???

Thank you for the pictures, ladies!!!!!!!!


----------



## lightblue84

Cate Blanchett With A Downtown


----------



## Cosmopolitan

Wow, the Majorelle doesn't look too "old lady" on Alanis Morissette, does it? I think we're gonna be seeing the Majorelle more and more on celebs!


----------



## chinsumo

Alanis looks great. Stupid ScarJo stealing her man.


----------



## Cosmopolitan

^Seriously, what's up with that?


----------



## pikeeygrl

I love Alanis... she looks amazing.


----------



## bykimber

Salma Hayek and YSL shoes


----------



## pikeeygrl

WOW!!! She looks great!


----------



## alouette

^^you said it!  That's my ultimate outfit!!!


----------



## bykimber

Kourtney Kardashian


----------



## lightblue84

Dita Von Teese


----------



## chinsumo

Wow, she's really working that Muse II/Forever, and the shoes!


----------



## Vidalita

Cosmopolitan said:


> Wow, the Majorelle doesn't look too "old lady" on Alanis Morissette, does it? I think we're gonna be seeing the Majorelle more and more on celebs!


there's just something off about this bag to me that makes me not like it. i don't know what it is. maybe the handle length?


----------



## Vidalita

bykimber said:


> Salma Hayek and YSL shoes


i think her whole outfit is ysl 
a friend of mine has that belt.


----------



## chinsumo

I think the suit is Alexander McQueen. Per tFS.


----------



## brightspot23

YSL tributes!


----------



## brightspot23

ysl shoes


----------



## beautifulbasics




----------



## beautifulbasics

ysl tribute shoes/sandals - WAG


----------



## couturequeen

Lily Allen with her Besace


----------



## OG_Baby

Caroline Kennedy





http://news.yahoo.com/nphotos/Sen-E...=/080709/480/bb1c6fe84e374a25ad163de1e1a3ba73


----------



## Giavonna

Now this is how a wealthy wife or soon-to-be wife should dress. Luv this chick


----------



## couturequeen

Nicole Richie with a white Muse


----------



## couturequeen

Forest Whitaker's wife rocking some tributes


----------



## chinsumo

Dita Von Teese, shoes and bag:





Charlize, crocodile downtown.


----------



## wildberry

Reese Witherspoon.Shades+candy.
http://justjared.buzznet.com/galler...reese-witherspoon-looks-legally-blonde-01.jpg


----------



## karo

Reese Witherspoon


----------



## lightblue84

*Michael Schumacher's wife*


----------



## Belle de Jour

is dita von teese's muse two the large version?


----------



## shazam

^Yes, she and Reese Witherspoon are carrying the larger one.


----------



## lightblue84

SALMA HAYEK


----------



## karo

Salma Hayek


----------



## bykimber

Gold Tribute


----------



## chinsumo

Kelly Osbourne with gold besace.






Man, do I dislike this bag.


----------



## bykimber

Heidi's shoes


----------



## karo

Kylie


----------



## beautifulbasics

ysl y-mail clutch, etc. - erin o'conner


----------



## beautifulbasics

ysl y-mail clutch, etc.

















*p.s.  On the last pic, I did an insert showing a close up in order to better see the clutch...I hope this helps.  Enjoy!*


----------



## beautifulbasics

ysl y-mail satchel bag, shoes, etc. - n campbell


----------



## beautifulbasics




----------



## beautifulbasics

supermodel adriana lima


----------



## beautifulbasics




----------



## beautifulbasics

ysl y-mail cuff bracelet, etc...


----------



## beautifulbasics




----------



## beautifulbasics

*PCD - ysl star plexi belt*


----------



## beautifulbasics

*ysl star shoes, etc - Leona Lewis*


----------



## beautifulbasics

e badu

























ysl sunglasses






ysl sunglasses - debra messing


----------



## beautifulbasics

*ysl y-mail - hilary swank*


----------



## beautifulbasics

jenna jameson












gong li






kate mara


----------



## beautifulbasics

*ysl tribute shoes, etc. - kate moss*


----------



## beautifulbasics

*ysl uptown bag - see in fashion mag (I think Bazaar or Elle)*


----------



## beautifulbasics

ysl clutch, etc.






ysl vintage dress






ysl shoes - rihanna


----------



## beautifulbasics

*ysl double reversible bag - heidi klum*


----------



## beautifulbasics

*ysl y-mail, shoes, **etc.  - julianne moore*


----------



## beautifulbasics

*ysl y-mail, etc. - p cruz*


----------



## beautifulbasics

*ysl y-mail, etc. - s hayek*


----------



## beautifulbasics

*ysl y- mail clutch, etc. - claudia schiffer*


----------



## beautifulbasics

*p.s. I love this star closure!*


----------



## beautifulbasics

*ysl y-mail tote bag, etc. - claudia schiffer*


----------



## beautifulbasics




----------



## beautifulbasics

*ysl muse II bag - claudia schiffer*















*ysl tribute bag - heidi klum*


----------



## beautifulbasics

ciara


----------



## beautifulbasics

jlo












mariah carrey


----------



## beautifulbasics




----------



## beautifulbasics

liv tyler












heidi klum


----------



## beautifulbasics

*ysl plexi clutch, etc. - love this!*









*ysl star dress - kate hudson*


----------



## beautifulbasics

*ysl star belt, etc. - diane kruger*


----------



## beautifulbasics

*ysl star shoes*















*ysl star shoes - drew barrymoore*


----------



## beautifulbasics

*ysl star shoes, dress, etc.  - sasha p (supermodel)*














*ysl clutch, etc. (far right) *


----------



## beautifulbasics

*ysl tribute bag - cam diaz*


----------



## beautifulbasics

*ysl tribute bag - N Lenoir*


----------



## beautifulbasics




----------



## beautifulbasics




----------



## beautifulbasics




----------



## beautifulbasics




----------



## beautifulbasics

*ysl clutch, etc.*


----------



## beautifulbasics

*ysl ruffle bag - demi moore*

*



*


----------



## beautifulbasics

*ysl shoes - diane kruger* 







*ysl shoes - "The Break-Up" Movie - Jen A.*


----------



## beautifulbasics

ysl shoes







*ysl shoes - "The Break-Up" Movie - Jen A.*


----------



## beautifulbasics

*ysl square clutch *


----------



## beautifulbasics

*ysl clutch, shoes, etc - julianne moore*


----------



## beautifulbasics




----------



## beautifulbasics

*ysl bag - rihanna*


----------



## beautifulbasics

*ysl nadja rose bag (I have several versions of this bag...it's great!) - anna k*







*ysl nadja rose bag - Helena Christensen*








*ysl overseas bag*


----------



## beautifulbasics

*ysl clutch, etc. - e mendez*


----------



## beautifulbasics

*ysl shoes*


----------



## beautifulbasics

*ysl raspail bag  - alex curran*


----------



## beautifulbasics




----------



## beautifulbasics




----------



## beautifulbasics

*ysl raspail tote (red) - heidi klum*


----------



## beautifulbasics

*ysl shoes - diane kruger*


----------



## beautifulbasics

*ysl clutch, etc. - julianne moore*


----------



## beautifulbasics

*ysl bag - heidi klum*


----------



## beautifulbasics




----------



## beautifulbasics




----------



## beautifulbasics

*ysl - salma hayek*




















*sienna miller*







*n richie*


----------



## beautifulbasics




----------



## beautifulbasics

*NEW!!!  ysl ruffle clutch (love this...)*


----------



## beautifulbasics

​


----------



## beautifulbasics




----------



## beautifulbasics

*ysl muse II - Camilla Al Fayed*


----------



## beautifulbasics

*ysl muse II - claudia schiffer*


----------



## beautifulbasics

*ysl muse leopard clutch/wallet - kate beckinsale*


----------



## beautifulbasics

*ysl majorelle bag - featured within fash mag*


----------



## beautifulbasics

*ysl mombasa bag - (middle)*








*ysl mombasa bag - anna k*


----------



## beautifulbasics

*ysl mombasa bag - n richie*












*recent...*


----------



## beautifulbasics

*ysl mombasa bag - demi moore*
*(I have a couple of these mini/small one's...even one that's hot pink; love em'!) *


----------



## beautifulbasics

*Sylvie Van Der Vaart*


----------



## beautifulbasics

*monica cruz*













*sharon stone*


----------



## beautifulbasics




----------



## beautifulbasics




----------



## beautifulbasics

*ysl dress*








*ysl dress - s hayek*


----------



## beautifulbasics




----------



## beautifulbasics

*ysl - k holmes*


----------



## beautifulbasics

*ysl st. tropez fringe bag (I luv the 3 I have in suede...) - kate moss*


----------



## beautifulbasics

*ysl st. tropez fringe bag - naomi campbell*


----------



## beautifulbasics

*ysl funeral articles*


----------



## beautifulbasics

*ysl clutch*


----------



## beautifulbasics




----------



## beautifulbasics




----------



## beautifulbasics

*ysl majorelle bag - featured article in fashion magazine*


----------



## beautifulbasics

*ysl clutch (I love the details upon this clutch) - charlize theron @ Hancock movie premiere*


----------



## beautifulbasics

*ysl clutch, shoes, etc. - julianne moore @ Saving Grace movie premiere*


----------



## beautifulbasics




----------



## beautifulbasics

giselle











kate moss


----------



## beautifulbasics

*ysl clutch, etc. - julianne moore*


----------



## beautifulbasics

*ysl clutch, etc. - Laetitia Casta @ Vogue 20th anniversary party *


----------



## beautifulbasics




----------



## beautifulbasics




----------



## beautifulbasics




----------



## beautifulbasics

cate blanchette










​

​


----------



## beautifulbasics




----------



## beautifulbasics

*more..............YSL clutch - Charlize Theron @ Hancock movie permiere*


----------



## chinsumo

Wow, thanks for the monster update *beautifulbasics!!!!*


----------



## beautifulbasics

ysl clutch, etc.




















*ysl besace bag - julianne moore*



















*ysl besace bag - penelope cruz*


----------



## beautifulbasics

*ysl besace - rihanna*


----------



## beautifulbasics

chinsumo said:


> Wow, thanks for the monster update *beautifulbasics!!!!*


 


Hello Chinsumo,

Thank you so much for your kind and thoughtful words!  It sure keeps me going to know the pics are appreciated...I have been meaning to post them for quite sometime!

Enjoy and best wishes, Becky (BeautifulBasics)


----------



## beautifulbasics

*ysl bow bag (I have this bag and love it!)*


----------



## beautifulbasics




----------



## beautifulbasics

*ysl catwalk bag - kate moss*


----------



## beautifulbasics

*more.......ysl catwalk bag - kate moss*


----------



## beautifulbasics




----------



## beautifulbasics

ysl choker/necklace


----------



## beautifulbasics




----------



## beautifulbasics

*ysl clutch, dress, etc. - demi moore*


----------



## beautifulbasics

*ysl clutch, etc. - lucy liu*


----------



## beautifulbasics




----------



## beautifulbasics

jlo


----------



## beautifulbasics




----------



## beautifulbasics




----------



## beautifulbasics




----------



## beautifulbasics

*ysl bag - rihanna*


----------



## beautifulbasics




----------



## beautifulbasics

*ysl raspail tote bag - Sex & the City: Movie!!!*


----------



## beautifulbasics




----------



## beautifulbasics




----------



## beautifulbasics




----------



## beautifulbasics




----------



## beautifulbasics

*YSL Vintage dress was worn by Carrie within Sex & the City: Movie




*


----------



## beautifulbasics




----------



## beautifulbasics




----------



## beautifulbasics




----------



## beautifulbasics




----------



## beautifulbasics

*ysl article - french elle magazine*


----------



## beautifulbasics

shoes...


----------



## beautifulbasics




----------



## beautifulbasics




----------



## beautifulbasics




----------



## beautifulbasics

*ysl necklace, dress, etc. - rihanna*


----------



## beautifulbasics




----------



## beautifulbasics

*ysl belle de jour clutch bag - kylie*













*ysl besace bag - jessica alba*


----------



## beautifulbasics

*ysl besace bag - rihanna*


----------



## beautifulbasics

*ysl clutch - demi moore*


----------



## beautifulbasics




----------



## beautifulbasics




----------



## beautifulbasics




----------



## beautifulbasics




----------



## pikeeygrl

OMG!!! Thank you for all the pics....I just spent almost an hour drooling. Thanks again!


----------



## zat

thank you *beautifulbasics* for Yves's tribute article & all the other gorgeous pics...
R.I.P. Yves..


----------



## shazam

Thank you for collecting and posting all of the fabulous photos! I just pored through them and it's great to see such a wide variety of YSL "in the wild", LOL.


----------



## msvirus

sorry for the "stupid" question but is monica cruz the person in the photos in #1136? thank u!!



beautifulbasics said:


>


----------



## lvstratus

Yes,it's Monica Cruz


----------



## Belle de Jour

*beautifulbasics*, you are my hero!


----------



## Sheena841

Vivica Fox wearing YSL Tributes
Photo courtesy of YBF.com


----------



## lightblue84

JESSICA ALBA


----------



## karo

Jessica Alba


----------



## amelia kelly

kate hudson


----------



## amelia kelly

more of kate hudson


----------



## chinsumo

I wonder what she bought? Maybe some shoes? I've been waiting for LC to wear some YSL.


----------



## beautifulbasics

more....................


----------



## beautifulbasics




----------



## beautifulbasics

shoes - jlo







new! ysl volcano bag







ysl volcano bag


----------



## beautifulbasics




----------



## beautifulbasics




----------



## beautifulbasics




----------



## beautifulbasics




----------



## beautifulbasics




----------



## beautifulbasics




----------



## beautifulbasics

ysl pumps






keira knightly - ysl pumps


----------



## beautifulbasics




----------



## beautifulbasics

ysl double bag


----------



## beautifulbasics




----------



## beautifulbasics

keira knightly






emma watson






naomi campbell


----------



## beautifulbasics

ysl capri bag, shoes, etc.


----------



## beautifulbasics

ysl besace bag - jess alba


























ysl clutch - demi moore







ysl clutch, bracelet, etc


----------



## amelia kelly

OMG....LILO with 08 F/W EASY BAG!!!!


----------



## chinsumo

Oh WOW! Thanks for posting the pics Amelia! It looks great!


----------



## Jackie725

Droool...the chocolate XL Muse is delicious!


----------



## amnA-

Indian Actor Karishma Kapoor


----------



## bykimber

Lauren Conrad


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

I love her whole look!


----------



## lightblue84

CHARLIZE THERON WITH A CROC DOWNTOWN


----------



## chinsumo

I'm pretty sure the shoes are YSL, but correct me if I'm wrong. 

Christina Aguilera :


----------



## C_24

^Yup, those are YSLs, but boy, does she look weird!


----------



## chinsumo

Yeah, she looks like a prostitute. But I still love her. Can't wait for her new album!


----------



## bykimber

Old pics of Katie Holmes


----------



## alouette

^^aaawwww, when she was somewhat normal.  I miss her.


----------



## couturequeen

More Lindsay Lohan with the black Easy bag.


----------



## amnA-

dp.


----------



## amnA-

Indian Actor Kareena Kapoor


----------



## bykimber

LC again


----------



## karo

Naomi Watts


----------



## tanj

wow i hadn't seen one of these dresses since like the 80's or early 90's when my mom would wear them.she looks so cute though!





karo said:


> Naomi Watts


----------



## C_24

Looks like everyone is wearing YSL shoes: Vera Wang with her daughter at CondéNast's Fashion Rocks


----------



## karo

Charlize Theron


----------



## chinsumo

Her croc downtown is AMAAAAAAAZING. *sigh*


----------



## karo

Naomi Watts


----------



## couturequeen

Renee Zellweger


----------



## chinsumo

^I think thats an Hermes Kelly bag in some sort of exotic skin?


----------



## couturequeen

chinsumo said:


> ^I think thats an Hermes Kelly bag in some sort of exotic skin?



On second look, you are right! I think it's a vintage Kelly ...


----------



## karo

Naomi Watts again


----------



## Daisyinbloom

A model (dont know her name) but how pretty and elegant is she with her YSL bag?


----------



## couturequeen

Julianne Moore


----------



## C_24

^Gosh, I love Julianne Moore and her Besace.

The model above her is Milagros Schmoll.


----------



## karo

Jada Pinkett Smith wearing a YSL skirt and shoes


----------



## C_24

Tory Burch ditching her Revas for YSLs


----------



## Elementary

can someone tell me what size Julianne Moore's besace is? thanks all


----------



## FrankieP

Australian model Tallulah Morton with her Downtown. Can someone ID the size for me please? Is there such a thing as a large that's still the same 'normal' shape as the medium, or just that odd really tall large size? 

Pics are huge, I hope they resize automatically still....


----------



## peachiesncream

^^^ haha his shirt is really crude


----------



## C_24

^Reminds me of the Legally Blonde movie: "So what's this Vivien got that you don't have? Three tits?"


----------



## bykimber

Heidi's birthday gift


----------



## bykimber

Lily allen


----------



## lightblue84




----------



## karo

Lily Allen shopping at a YSL boutique


----------



## bykimber




----------



## karo

Katie Holmes


----------



## hansyu

bykimber said:


> Heidi's birthday gift


are those shoes YSL!?


----------



## C_24

^Yup. F/W 08 Runway


----------



## karo

Naomi Watts out shopping in Santa Monica (September 22).


----------



## kat4

*cringe*
I wish there was a law that'd prevent trashy pseudo celebs/starlets from carrying certain labels.
Lily Allen and that Heidi disaster would be on the very top of the list of people the law applies to, followed closely by all the Kardashians.....




bykimber said:


> Heidi's birthday gift


----------



## alouette

Orig posted by Prada's Meadow in Celebrity Section thread.


----------



## alouette

Also orig posted by Prada's Meadow in Celeb Section thread.


----------



## chinsumo

OMG, the color of that Easy bag is GORGEOUS. T4P.


----------



## alouette

^^NP!  I believe it's the turq.  I was drooling too chinsumo, trust me!! LOL


----------



## FrankieP

Hallo, I've been on The Sartorialist and have grabbed a few shots of the fashion industry editors and other sorts and models around shows carrying their YSL bags. I'm new to YSL so hopefully I've not got any of these wrong! 





























The two I'm not sure on are the second (earlier Downtown?) and the last (Besace?)..


----------



## FrankieP

More! Some are in the background, so keep ya peepers peeled.. And they're all.. black, in true fashion insider style!




























Is the last a Rive Gauche?


----------



## FrankieP

More from The Sartorialist.. it was a Rive Gauche, found her again (third pic)!


----------



## FrankieP

More! Is the third (background right) a Tribute?




























And fiiiiiiinally, a brown Muse! Is it Teak? What colour is that?


----------



## FrankieP

More from The Sartorialist.. holy WOW Bagman @ leopardskin Downtown!


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

Jennifer Lopez in YSl Heels


----------



## karo

Salma Hayek


----------



## honeylove

frankieP love all the muse pics! 

it makes me want one even more... right now im torn between getting a muse or a majorelle for my first YSL bag  i was thinking of getting black (i need a black bag) ~ but, i'm also tempted at the purple one. ahhh decisions decisions


----------



## karo

Naomi Watts


----------



## karo

Salma Hayek

Lily Allen


----------



## krissystyles

FrankieP they are such great pics! The sartorialist (and YSL designers) is a genius I could stay on his site all day!...


----------



## krissystyles

honeylove- I think the muse in black is a great first choice from YSL. DO it!


----------



## lvstratus

Emma Watson:


----------



## karo

Claudia Schiffer


----------



## FrankieP

More model shots, both of Aussie Tallulah Morton with her Downtown. Tallulah also owns a Large Muse in black.



 

​


----------



## beeziebug

I've never absolutely fallen in love with a YSL bag...until now. This bag is _stunning_.


----------



## FrankieP

Salma Hayek's Mum (?) there with the deerskin Downtown.. is that the Medium or Large? It seems halfway between the two to me! Mind you though, perhaps the large won't be so.. large.. in deerskin, given it slouches so much? I really prefer the Medium look and it's fan shape, but that one looks great that the lady in this pic is carrying..


----------



## FrankieP

Beezie, they go for great prices on feebay! (But gettem checked!)


----------



## beeziebug

thanks, I'll have to check it out...and start saving.


----------



## lightblue84

Emma watson


----------



## bykimber

Kim's shoes






Heidi's


----------



## amelia kelly

lily allen with ysl easy bag...love her with ysl bags...


----------



## pursemma

Did you people notice that Emma Watson's bag have a littel part ripped????  OMG.

That girl Heid ruin that awesome shoes.


----------



## Bagluvvahh

oh yea, its not even little, it's quite a big chunk of ripped leather! ouch!


----------



## pikeeygrl

yikes... that makes me so sad!

ITA about Heidi


----------



## FrankieP

More from the Sartorialist at recent Fashion Weeks.


----------



## bykimber




----------



## shyne1025

Brooke Shields was carrying the YMAIL clutch gold in yesterday's episode of Lipstick Jungle.. Its the scene when she gets the call from Hector's asst that she is fired.


----------



## gr8heart

The YSL Easy Y Satchel

(Sorry if the pics are repeats!)

The YSL &#8216;Easy&#8217; bag caught our eye when Kate Moss, Emma Watson and Kylie Minogue started toting them around the town. Lily Allen, Lindsay Lohan and Julianne Moore were captivated by the &#8216;Easy&#8217; too.
This genius bag comes in black, mustard, gold metallic, pewter leather and turquoise, and it&#8217;s available at Neiman Marcus for $1,795.


----------



## Cosmopolitan

gr8heart said:


> The YSL Easy Y Satchel
> 
> (Sorry if the pics are repeats!)
> 
> The YSL &#8216;Easy&#8217; bag caught our eye when Kate Moss, Emma Watson and Kylie Minogue started toting them around the town. Lily Allen, Lindsay Lohan and Julianne Moore were captivated by the &#8216;Easy&#8217; too.
> This genius bag comes in black, mustard, gold metallic, pewter leather and turquoise, and it&#8217;s available at Neiman Marcus for $1,795.


 
I love these pics! I think this bag is beginning to grow on me, especially in this size.


----------



## llson

^^Ditto.


----------



## pikeeygrl

^ me too only the blue in the larger size was not ordered for the USA market so I can't get my grubby hands on it.


----------



## Cosmopolitan

^Its funny, because I have seen very few Easy bags for sale on the U.S. or European sites that I look at frequently. Mostly just the smaller size. All the celebs have gobbled up the larger one apparently.

You could trying calling YSL directly to see if you can order the blue????


----------



## pikeeygrl

^ they don't do special orders... at least that's what I was told. I am still trying to decide which Besace I want. I narrowed it down to the blck bubble leather or the chocolate brown moc croc... decisions decisions


----------



## Cosmopolitan

^Oooooo, I have a secret.  I have decided on a Besace too. Hope to buy in a couple of weeks. More on that later... Those two colors you mentioned are gorgeous. Its a hard decision because all the Besaces are gorgeous. But, ahem, I guess I should say that we should get this thread :back2topic:, lol!!! If you want to continue let's move to the latest Besace thread...


----------



## chinsumo

OK, off topic, but I think I'm getting a besace too. That or a muse two.


----------



## karo

Gisele Bundchen


----------



## lisenoktx

What is it with Models and this bag?  May be Kate Moss let Gisele borrow her's. Iiiiiiiick!  I would not borrow anything from Kate Moss, especially if I carry a baby with these hands.  

Kidding.  Superb bag.  Thank you for the pictures, *Karo*!



karo said:


> Gisele Bundchen


----------



## benr

I am so dying for an ostrich Downtown or Rive Gauche...my dream bags.


----------



## karo

Jennifer Lopez with what looks like an YSL Uptown


----------



## C_24

^I think it's actually a Majorelle, but good eye though, *karo*!


----------



## bykimber

SJP


----------



## Bichon Lover

Cosmopolitan said:


> I love these pics! I think this bag is beginning to grow on me, especially in this size.


 
Off topic!! I bought these studded knee hi Gucci boots and had to return them even though they looked killer with all my coats and skirts because they make a horrific farting noise with every step you take  as all the studs on the insides of the boots scrape against each other.    I loved them sooo much, I weeped when I returned them.


----------



## FrankieP

More model pics.. some are large so I hope they automatically resize okay..


----------



## tweezer

FrankieP said:


> More model shots, both of Aussie Tallulah Morton with her Downtown. Tallulah also owns a Large Muse in black.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​


Just curious, what size Downtown is this? medium or small?
thanks


----------



## kat4

tweezer said:


> Just curious, what size Downtown is this? medium or small?
> thanks



Looks like the medium to me.


----------



## femme.fatale`

sorry one more question to the bag above, what kind of leather is that?


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

Mary Kate, and Ashley Olsen in the Tribute


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

Jennifer Lopez in the Tribute


----------



## bykimber




----------



## H_addict

Miroslava Duma of Russian Bazaar


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

^^ gorgeous bag!!


----------



## bykimber




----------



## alouette

YSL Tribute pumps again on EL.  Courtesy of LaLohan.


----------



## Jahpson

Preggo Erykah Badu


----------



## wolee46

Hi, can you guys plz give me the exact color name of the bag Katie Holmes is wearing? I know she's been wearing this last year but have no idea what color is it exactly.
Thanks!

http://forum.purseblog.com/celebrit...s-shopping-in-paris-love-her-dress-53819.html


----------



## Cosmopolitan

wolee46 said:


> Hi, can you guys plz give me the exact color name of the bag Katie Holmes is wearing? I know she's been wearing this last year but have no idea what color is it exactly.
> Thanks!
> 
> http://forum.purseblog.com/celebrit...s-shopping-in-paris-love-her-dress-53819.html


 
Here are pics of other ostrich Rive Gauches from the YSL reference library. post pics of YSL RIVE GAUCHE bags here I'm pretty sure that the color of Katie's is called "taupe."


----------



## Bichon Lover

H_addict said:


> Miroslava Duma of Russian Bazaar


Does anybody have this bag or seen it in person? At first I thought it was a little goddy and now it has grown on me and I can't get it out of my mind and am wondering how it looks.


----------



## Bichon Lover

Couldn't wait for a response, so I nabbed one at 40% off and I'll have it Wed. to see for myself.


----------



## linds0262

BichonLover- love your avatar pic! I am also an owner of a bichon and am IN LOVE  As for the bag, please post pics. I haven't been able to get this bag out of my head either. Never seen it in real life.


----------



## H_addict

Bichon Lover said:


> Couldn't wait for a response, so I nabbed one at 40% off and I'll have it Wed. to see for myself.


 
40% off?! WHERE?! Do post pics ones it arrives and give us your thoughts once you see it IRL, please.


----------



## shazam

Bichon Lover said:


> Couldn't wait for a response, so I nabbed one at 40% off and I'll have it Wed. to see for myself.


 
I think the picture you're looking at is pretty true to life. I've seen it in person in the medium size and the flash in the picture may be brightening up the colors just a bit, but overall my recollection is that it comes across as dark berry and navy along with the cream-colored canvas.


----------



## Bichon Lover

shazam said:


> I think the picture you're looking at is pretty true to life. I've seen it in person in the medium size and the flash in the picture may be brightening up the colors just a bit, but overall my recollection is that it comes across as dark berry and navy along with the cream-colored canvas.


 
Yummm!!  I might have trouble sleeping till WED....  Thanks!


----------



## Bichon Lover

H_addict said:


> 40% off?! WHERE?! Do post pics ones it arrives and give us your thoughts once you see it IRL, please.


 
Neiman Marcus.  It was on their web site for 30% off on their 3 day event that ended yesterday.  It was $1895, which should have been $1326.50 but my SA said it was $1101!!!!    I called my SA instead of buying it on line because I like him to get the sale and he was too busy to talk further about why it was less than was on line.  But I'll take it and talk to him about it and see if we can figure out what happened. It will probably go on sale again because I know there's more because he said he would send it from a different store because they had 3 and he wanted me to have a fresh one from backstock.  Don't worry, I'll post pics!!


----------



## bykimber




----------



## karo

Lucy Liu


----------



## bykimber




----------



## H_addict

Croc Muse?


----------



## Cosmopolitan

^Could be. YSL has done genuine crocodile Muses from time to time. There is one here for $15,000: http://www.ysl.com/us/en/onlineBoutique/Women/Handbags/P-Large-Muse-CrocoLouisiana.aspx They're also doing some more croc-embossed Muses for resort: http://www.neimanmarcus.com/store/c...00149cat000226cat2720733cat7040731cat17970740


----------



## pikeeygrl

^ they do....I saw one in midnight blue at the SCP YSL yesterday


----------



## llson

I think I actually saw this bag (or the RG- can't remember which one) a couple of years ago in the YSL boutique in Monte Carlo, beautiful!!  Love,  love the color.


----------



## C_24

Linda Evangelista owns a Croc Muse. I just wonder how that gal got her hands on that. She's apparently an editor at Russian Harper's Bazaar, but still!


----------



## pikeeygrl

^ she is the editor in chief


----------



## llson

The one I saw was just sitting on the shelf - for sale,..... if money were no object, it would have come home with me.


----------



## H_addict

pikeeygrl said:


> ^ she is the editor in chief


 
not yet ...


----------



## pikeeygrl

I thought she was.... I love her.


----------



## karo

Christina Aguilera


----------



## H_addict




----------



## Ilovepurse007

^beautiful, I love the bag!!!


----------



## bykimber




----------



## ochie

Bichon Lover said:


> Neiman Marcus.  It was on their web site for 30% off on their 3 day event that ended yesterday.  It was $1895, which should have been $1326.50 but my SA said it was $1101!!!!    I called my SA instead of buying it on line because I like him to get the sale and he was too busy to talk further about why it was less than was on line.  But I'll take it and talk to him about it and see if we can figure out what happened. It will probably go on sale again because I know there's more because he said he would send it from a different store because they had 3 and he wanted me to have a fresh one from backstock.  Don't worry, I'll post pics!!



did you already receive the bag?who is your SA maybe i can order too...pls ..I'm dying to have it too


----------



## water_daisy

Still undecided on this bag, but it seems to be getting alot of coverage. the Easy bag.


----------



## vlore

water_daisy said:


> Still undecided on this bag, but it seems to be getting alot of coverage. the Easy bag.



I love it in blue...very nice! I have the smaller one and the leather is TDF!!!


----------



## mk78

H_addict said:


>


 
Gosh, editor-in-chief 'to be' of a major magazine and she looks soooo young!!! How old is she?!! Must say she has a wonderful, daring eye for fashion, love her style


----------



## karo

^^^ She's 24, from what I've read.


----------



## H_addict

*Natasha Goldenberg* (Miroslava's BFF) - *YSL MUSE II* and *YSL shoes*


----------



## H_addict




----------



## LeeMiller

I don't think this picture from the Satorialist has been posted yet.


----------



## karo

Kate Moss with the Easy Bag


----------



## H_addict




----------



## karo

Demi Moore with the Easy bag


----------



## FrankieP

Model with her YSL.


----------



## H_addict




----------



## chinsumo

All of these recent picture are making me crave a Muse II, even though I swore to myself I'd get a messenger type bag as my next YSL. Either besace or rive gauche. Le siigh.


----------



## llson

Yep, these pics are getting to me too!!


----------



## FrankieP

It's really growing on me, I adore it's soft structured style, I'm in love!


----------



## Ilovepurse007

I went to check the Muse Two in the mall and the top closure was no function at all, but I just love the design. I need one right now.


----------



## H_addict

Ilovepurse007 said:


> I went to check the Muse Two in the mall and *the top closure was no function at all*, but I just love the design. I need one right now.


 
What do you mean by that? It wouldn't stay closed? I am curious because I really want this style as well.


----------



## shazam

^I've been using my Muse Two exclusively for a couple of months now, and the top closure works fine for me. In fact, there are many times I don't bother with the little button closures on the straps and just have the main latch keeping the bag closed. I carry my essentials (phone, wallet, keys) in the back exterior pocket, though, so I'm not constantly opening and closing the flap.


----------



## H_addict

Thank you the info, *shazam*. I _really_ like Muse II (looks like a great everyday bag) and hoping to get one soon.


----------



## shazam

I love mine, *H_addict*, and it has been a great everday bag for me. I have the black suede/black patent version, so it's been really durable, too.

I found some more Besace pics that I don't recall seeing here (and I apologize if they've already been posted and I just missed them)...

Giselle Bundchen







Demi Moore







Jennifer Aniston







Sienna Miller


----------



## shazam

More Besace pics, and one of Kylie Minogue wearing her Muse Two messenger-style with some kind of strap...

Sienna, Kylie, Jessica






Kylie











A screen capture of Anne Slowey on Stylista (you can watch the full video here: http://jezebel.com/5085992/)






And Kylie with her Muse Two


----------



## Cosmopolitan

Yay, I have the same Besace as Jen, lol! I'm carrying mine today and I love love love it! Thanks for posting *shazam*.


----------



## H_addict

OMG!!! I  Kylie's Muse!!!


----------



## shazam

Here's Lou Doillon with her Besace and more pics of Sienna Miller. Also, another pic of Kylie with her blue Easy and also one with her silver Easy...

Lou Doillon







Sienna











Kylie


----------



## C_24

Audrey Marnay with a tan Muse 2 and Tributes


----------



## karo

Lily Allen


----------



## karo

Cameron Diaz with a white Muse


----------



## H_addict

*Anne Slowey* of US ELLE/Stylista show with *Muse II*


----------



## Cosmopolitan

another member just posted this pic of Emma Watson in the Celeb style subforum...


----------



## Renhino

Muse II comes with a strap???????


----------



## H_addict

From _The Sartorialist_ blog - booties and bag are TDF


----------



## shazam

Emma Watson looks so tiny in her pic! And I love Anne Slowey's Muse Two, but the shoes are not working for her.

*Renhino*, I don't know what strap that is that Kylie is using (it may be custom-made) because the Muse Two does not come with a strap.


----------



## Cosmopolitan

shazam said:


> Emma Watson looks so tiny in her pic!



^I know, and she's carrying the medium, right?


----------



## H_addict

Here is another pic of Emma with *MUSE II*


----------



## shazam

Cosmopolitan said:


> ^I know, and she's carrying the medium, right?


 
 Yes, she's definitely carrying a medium which I think works well with her size, although she'd look great with a large, too. I just like that, at 18, she has such a nice, age-appropriate and refreshing sense of style compared to some other young stars. And now I sound like I'm a million years old, LOL.


----------



## C_24

Sarah Michelle Gellar with YSL heels, I don't think they have a name...


----------



## alouette

If any of y'all are fans of Lipstick Jungle, does YSL's office send over all their bags to these ladies?  Seems like in every episode there's tons of YSL's.  During the women retreat, Nico had a camel colored Muse II and Victory had a small Easy satchel.  I also remember Nico carrying the large volcanic Easy.  Then in the most recent episode, it shows Nico carrying the bronze large Easy again.  Brooke Shields' character (forgot name) was carrying the turq, might be navy blue small Besace.  She was carrying it crossbody during the opening scene.  It was sooo gorg!  Sorry no pics.


----------



## ryrybaby12

alouette said:


> If any of y'all are fans of Lipstick Jungle, does YSL's office send over all their bags to these ladies?  Seems like in every episode there's tons of YSL's.  During the women retreat, Nico had a camel colored Muse II and Victory had a small Easy satchel.  I also remember Nico carrying the large volcanic Easy.  Then in the most recent episode, it shows Nico carrying the bronze large Easy again.  Brooke Shields' character (forgot name) was carrying the turq, might be navy blue small Besace.  She was carrying it crossbody during the opening scene.  It was sooo gorg!  Sorry no pics.


OHMYGOSH...i tivoed it and thought the same thing!!  Brooke Shields had a cool Besace in blue...I loved the way it looked on her.  What was the pretty bag Nico was carrying??  I loved that bag...

They carry different YSL in different scenes...ever realize that the cameras also focus on the bags???  

Now I am loving the Muse 2 and the Besace.....all because of these beautiful women on the show...and how cool the bags look on them.


----------



## C_24

They wear tons of YSL in that show, also many Bottega bags (and dresses), apparently the PR gals of those firms keep themselves busy. During the first season, Kim Raver's character carried a Capri style in almost every episode!


----------



## Salma24

So I just wanted to confirm, is Emma's Muse II a medium size?
And does it have a longer messenger strap also?
I'm kinda short, and think the large Muse II will be too big on me...but this one looks perfect...now the trouble is finding it! 



H_addict said:


> Here is another pic of Emma with *MUSE II*


----------



## shazam

^Yes, Emma's is a medium and the Muse Two does not come with a messenger strap. It's hard to tell whether Emma has one hanging from hers (there's something hanging but nothing attached to the front ring) and Kylie does have one on hers, but those are straps they somehow procured independently.


----------



## Salma24

thank you shazam! It does look like there is a strap hanging in the back on Emma's, and yes I've seen Kylie's blue with the strap one which is why I asked.
thanks so much!
Now I'm on the hunt for a medium!


----------



## H_addict

I don't think it's a messenger strap (in the pic with Emma). It almost looks like she has something inside her bag (like a camera) and that's the strap that is showing. Plus, if her bag had a shoulder strap, wouldn't she use the stap instead of a top handle to carry it on her shoulder?


And just to make sure: the bag Kylie has on is small, right?


----------



## Salma24

Yes I think Kylie's is a small. I believe this one does come with the shoulder strap. But I've never seen this one in person.


----------



## H_addict

I just came across this picture of Katie Holmes with medium *Muse II* (sorry if it's a re-post):


----------



## H_addict

Russian TV personality *Ksenia Sobchak* with *MUSE II*


----------



## BabyK

alouette said:


> If any of y'all are fans of Lipstick Jungle, does YSL's office send over all their bags to these ladies? Seems like in every episode there's tons of YSL's. During the women retreat, Nico had a camel colored Muse II and Victory had a small Easy satchel. I also remember Nico carrying the large volcanic Easy. Then in the most recent episode, it shows Nico carrying the bronze large Easy again. Brooke Shields' character (forgot name) was carrying the turq, might be navy blue small Besace. She was carrying it crossbody during the opening scene. It was sooo gorg! Sorry no pics.


 
OMG, i totally noticed it too!!!  the show is killing me.  i'm constantly drooling over their bags.  it's a like an hr long advertisement for YSL.  it totally works cause I want everything on that show!  haha.


----------



## karo

Demi Moore


----------



## Salma24

Random person.


----------



## Vale210975

I really love Nico's Easy bag and her uptown patent bag in grey seen in one of the first episodes!
Wendy's besace was so cute on her!


----------



## bykimber

Heidi's shoes


----------



## goodmornin

^I would not be walking around in those bushes with her shoes!


----------



## shaq91

Kristin Cavallari In YSL Tributes


----------



## lightblue84

LILY ALLEN


----------



## gr8heart

Sorry if this was posted earlier! I searched many pages and did not find these pics. Hope they show up!

June 7, 2008

YSL Nadja bag:











http://celebrityarmcandy.com/2008/06/07/yves-saint-laurent-nadja-bag/


----------



## chay

Molly Sims


----------



## lightblue84

Cameron diaz


----------



## brightspot23

kate moss with an easy

images.teamsugar.com/files/upl1/0/88/51_2008/27031PCN_KateMoss04wtmk.preview.jpg


----------



## bykimber

celebrity-gossip.net/images/thumbnails/heidi-spencer-lax-12198-4.jpg


----------



## H_addict

From Paris Fashion week (originally from Jak and Jil)


----------



## IFFAH

brightspot23 said:


> kate moss with an easy
> 
> images.teamsugar.com/files/upl1/0/88/51_2008/27031PCN_KateMoss04wtmk.preview.jpg


 
_Here's the picture:_

Kate Moss






Heide Spencer


----------



## C_24

H_addict said:


> From Paris Fashion week (originally from Jak and Jil)



Does anyone happen to know who that lady is? She's often seen on the Sartolialist, always dressed impeccable and usually carrying a large bag and a small clutch at once.


----------



## leboudoir

the one where kylie's carrying it with a longer strap, does this mean the muse II does come with the longer strap? or is that a separate buy? (sorry, new to this)


----------



## lightblue84

Katy perry


----------



## alouette

Orig posted by Oruka in the Celeb Section:


----------



## H_addict

*Olivia Palermo* (YSL shoes)


----------



## H_addict

C_24 said:


> Does anyone happen to know who that lady is? She's often seen on the Sartolialist, always dressed impeccable and usually carrying a large bag and a small clutch at once.


 
Her name is *Maria Kerner*. I believe she is an accessory buyer.


----------



## incognito1369

The Easy Y bag that Kate Moss, Katy Perry and Heidi are wearing, what size are those?? Small, Medium or Large? TIA


----------



## vlore

incognito1369 said:


> The Easy Y bag that Kate Moss, Katy Perry and Heidi are wearing, what size are those?? Small, Medium or Large? TIA



It's the Large.


----------



## Cosmopolitan

Here's another pic borrowed from the Celeb section of Heidi whatsherface with the new fuschia Easy...


----------



## authenticplease

img2.timeinc.net/people/i/2008/stylewatch/youasked/081229/cameron_diaz300.jpg


----------



## karo

Cameron Diaz with a Muse


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

Kim Kardashian


----------



## Salma24

kylie


----------



## shazam

LadyLouboutin08 said:


> Kim Kardashian


 
 That's my baby! (the Muse Two, not Kim)


----------



## chinsumo

I was just thinking that Shazam. haha. 

I think the bag looks great on Kim. Love her high-waisted pants. Hate the belt though. Ugh.


----------



## couturequeen

Lily Allen again


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

Heidi Montag in YSL heels I love them!!


----------



## H_addict

Poor Heidi ...  Why does she always look like an explosion at the brand factory ...


----------



## chinsumo

^I think it would have been funny if someone just posted the foot shot. 

"Heidi Montag in YSL shoes."

Funny, and appreciated!


----------



## vlore

chinsumo said:


> ^I think it would have been funny if someone just posted the foot shot.
> 
> "Heidi Montag in YSL shoes."
> 
> Funny, and appreciated!



Yeah, at least for me, that is the only interesting part of that photo!!!  And of course, the goodies inside those Chanel bags


----------



## lizz

^Yeah, but sadly, Heidi Montag can even make Chanel shopping bags look cheap.


----------



## purseinsanity

^LOL.  You're so right!


----------



## goodmornin

On the subject of Heidi making brands look cheap...

img.perezhilton.com/wp-content/uploads/2009/01/****ery.jpg


----------



## chinsumo

^Why god why!?!??!?!?!?!??!


----------



## lizz

goodmornin said:


> On the subject of Heidi making brands look cheap...
> 
> img.perezhilton.com/wp-content/uploads/2009/01/****ery.jpg


----------



## chinsumo

^She got Chanails!

hehehehe


----------



## karo

Jennifer Aniston


----------



## vlore

goodmornin said:


> On the subject of Heidi making brands look cheap...
> 
> img.perezhilton.com/wp-content/uploads/2009/01/****ery.jpg



I just saw this same pic over on the Celebrity Bags & Style and I almost


----------



## purseinsanity

goodmornin said:


> On the subject of Heidi making brands look cheap...
> 
> img.perezhilton.com/wp-content/uploads/2009/01/****ery.jpg


 O...M...G.

Yet more proof that having money doesn't necessarily mean having class.


----------



## Cosmopolitan

I love seeing Jen carrying MY black Besace, lol! Thanks for posting *karo*. Notice how she has to hold up the strap, though. (Some of us were mentioning in a thread a while ago that its not easy for us to keep the strap from falling off our shoulders, unless you sort of push the bag _behind _your arm.)


----------



## pikeeygrl

^ I am thinking it may have to do with how tall she is. The bag is not that long on me and it does not slip off my shoulder. Based on that pic I'd say she is about 5'4 and I am 5'10. It kinds hugs me around my waist and maybe that's why it stays put.


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

Heidi Montag wearing YSL boots


----------



## shazam

Kate Winslet in YSL at the Golden Globes


----------



## karo

Kim Kardashian


----------



## H_addict

Kate looks amazing in that YSL dress! IMO, she was the best dressed at GG.


----------



## BabyK

couturequeen said:


> Lily Allen again


 

Is this grey?  I likey!


----------



## couturequeen

Lady Gaga


----------



## Ilovepurse007

H_addict said:


> Kate looks amazing in that YSL dress! IMO, she was the best dressed at GG.


Totally agree! Love her!


----------



## H_addict

Our girl *Miroslava*


----------



## peachiesncream

http://img.perezhilton.com/wp-content/uploads/2009/01/hair-bow__oPt.jpg

lady gaga with red downtown

http://img.perezhilton.com/wp-content/uploads/2009/01/gaga-cold-cold__oPt.jpg

lady gaga with black patent muse


----------



## Salma24

Queen Rania of Jordan with Muse Two.


----------



## Cosmopolitan

^Wow!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Elly0216

^I was just going to post those Queen Rania photos here as well. Thanks Salma for posting them! Here is one more w/ her with the same one:






and I know these pictures are not the clearest, but is she carrying a besace, here? I haven't seen it in this color, so i'm unsure but it looks a lot like it, no?


----------



## Cosmopolitan

^Yes, it does seem to be a Besace. Thanks for posting!


----------



## karo

Hale Berry 
Demi Moore


----------



## Karen5000

^is halle carrying the larger or smaller tribute?


----------



## lxsc300

Woooow....Isn't she (Queen Rania) look so classic and pretty with the muse II?  LOVE IT!  Can anyone identify whether she is wearing a nubuck ivory besace or a deerskin leather?


----------



## H_addict

Queen Rania's bag looks like nubuck to me.


----------



## Karen5000

no one knows if halle's is a large or small tribute? anyone, please?


----------



## fduff

Karen5000 said:


> no one knows if halle's is a large or small tribute? anyone, please?



She's carrying the large size.


----------



## Cosmopolitan

Karen5000 said:


> no one knows if halle's is a large or small tribute? anyone, please?



Yes, looks like a Large. *Karen*, if you page way back in this thread, to around p.15, you'll see lots of pics of celebs carrying the Tribute when it became popular around mid-2007. (And they almost all had the Large as I recall)


----------



## karo

Penelope Cruz


----------



## tennisd

Does anyone know what season and what color the grey Muse 2 that Queen Rania is carrying?  Is it current?


----------



## Cosmopolitan

^Looks like the fall anthracite grey nubuck. Lots of pics in the Muse Two thread in the Reference Library.


----------



## tennisd

Thanks.  I appreciate your help.  I am new to the YSL forum and I see that you are in DC too.  Where can I find YSL in this area that carries the MUSE 2? I see that Neimans have the Downtown and the Muse but no Muse 2.


----------



## Cosmopolitan

^Have you tried the YSL boutique inside the independent Saks Jandel department store in Chevy Chase?

Also YSL.com still has that bag available:

http://www.ysl.com/us/en/onlineBoutique/Women/Handbags/TopHandle/P-Medium%20Muse%20Two%20in%20Sky%20Anthracite%20Croc-Embossed%20Suede-Croco-Embossed%20Suede.aspx


----------



## alisonanna

Lilly Allen with a Downtown


----------



## purseinsanity

^I'm not usually a fan of the downtown, but that looks great!


----------



## lightblue84

Cameron diaz


----------



## H_addict




----------



## amazigrace

^^^ 
Who is that?


----------



## tanj

amazigrace said:


> ^^^
> Who is that?


 

it kinda looks like Nicolette Sheridan but I could b wrong.


----------



## scortinas

Looks like Kylie Minogue to me...


----------



## goodmornin

H_addict said:


>




This is definitely nicolette sheridan

http://www.stylecritics.com/celebrities/2009/01/25/nicolette-wants-to-be-invisible/


----------



## lacostegirl

Another angle, another outfit of the Tribute on Halle!


----------



## Elly0216

Queen Rania w/ YSL croc belt:


----------



## purseinsanity

^Isn't that ostrich?


----------



## Elly0216

^yes, it looks that way. your probably right. the website listed it as YSL croc belt, and i'm afraid i didn't pay enough attention to correct the mistake. thanks for the clarification! good eye


----------



## Elly0216

Oh and BTW can anyone ID if Queen Rania's Muse II is a medium or large? (posted 2-3 pages back) Thanks!


----------



## goodmornin

^^its the large size


----------



## tennisd

Elly0216 said:


> Oh and BTW can anyone ID if Queen Rania's Muse II is a medium or large? (posted 2-3 pages back) Thanks!


 

And I can't seem to find it onsale or available anywhere!


----------



## couturequeen

Julianne Moore with her Easy bag


----------



## Cosmopolitan

^Julianne loves her YSLs! But it looks like the poor thing is sliding around on the ice trying to get away from the papparazzi.


----------



## justwatchin

Is Julianne Moore carrying the large Easy? This bag will be the death of me with the confusing sizes.


----------



## Cosmopolitan

^Yes, to me it appears to be the larger one that is 15" wide rather than the smaller one that is 12" wide.


----------



## justwatchin

^^Thank you!


----------



## alisonanna

Lindsay Lohan with Muse


----------



## purseinsanity

^OMG, Ronson's legs look like twigs!


----------



## afterimage

i love ronson's boots!!!! anyone know who they are by?


----------



## fduff

What season is that Purple Muse worn by Lindsey Lohan? I LOVE IT!!!


----------



## assclap

ronson's boots are the rollover combat boots by bess-nyc


----------



## afterimage

assclap said:


> ronson's boots are the rollover combat boots by bess-nyc


lol, i just saw them on the website and they look WAYYYYYYYYYY TOO worn in and DIRTY! I like the studding but not a fan of buying boots that look like they've been worn a million times before!ush:


----------



## karo

Halle Berry


----------



## karo

Lindsay Lohan


----------



## authenticplease

img2.timeinc.net/people/i/2009/stylewatch/youasked/090209/cameron_diaz200.jpg

Cameron Diaz with white oversize Muse.....hopefully this has not been posted


----------



## karo

Demi Moore


----------



## cjones99

Lilly Allen


----------



## karo

Courteney Cox


----------



## lightblue84

lindsay lohan


----------



## NYCBagSnob

bossip.files.wordpress.com/2009/02/kimora-westfield-mala74cce.jpg

KIMORA LEE SIMMONS (I tried posting the pic, if anyone knows how, let me know.  Thanks)


----------



## vesna

NYCBagSnob said:


> bossip.files.wordpress.com/2009/02/kimora-westfield-mala74cce.jpg
> 
> KIMORA LEE SIMMONS (I tried posting the pic, if anyone knows how, let me know. Thanks)


 
Hi, when you "post reply" you see a menu at the bottom for "manage attachments". When you click on that, the window wll open for you to upload your pics from your files, but they have to be small, it says there what is the max), follow the upload procedure and they will show. Cheers, Vesna


----------



## chinsumo

Jennifer Lopez.


----------



## karo

More Jennifer Lopez


----------



## CleoChinChin

I love this downtown on socialite Lili Virgin and the silk coat!


----------



## hansyu

alisonanna said:


> fadedyouthblog.com/wp-content/uploads/2009/01/90131p1_lohan_b_gr_11.jpg
> 
> fadedyouthblog.com/wp-content/uploads/2009/01/90131p1_lohan_b_gr_13.jpg
> 
> fadedyouthblog.com/wp-content/uploads/2009/01/90131p1_lohan_b_gr_10.jpg
> Lindsay Lohan with Muse


sam's boots are amaaaazing!!!


----------



## authenticplease

I was watching videos and almost fell off the treadmill when I saw the black downtown that Erin McCarly is wearing!  You can get a great view when she is getting off the train and at the end of the video.....

http://www.ilike.com/artist/Erin+McCarley/track/Love,+Save+The+Empty


----------



## karo

Demi Moore


----------



## karo

Salma Hayek


----------



## la fafinette

is that pressed leather? Never seen this one before...



karo said:


> Salma Hayek


----------



## C_24

^Looks like real croc to me!


----------



## la fafinette

i thought so, but i'd rather underestimate than over. 

... 



C_24 said:


> ^Looks like real croc to me!


----------



## afterimage

karo said:


> Salma Hayek



it IS real croc!!!


----------



## lightblue84

Sienna miller


----------



## H_addict

Anna Kournikova


----------



## la fafinette

first croc, then ostrich, now python? i can't take all these skins!


----------



## chinsumo

la fafinette said:


> first croc, then ostrich, now python? i can't take all these skins!


Agreed.

There's a tan python downtown on ebay right now and it's absolutely gorgeous.


----------



## deelaa

H_addict said:


> Anna Kournikova


 

THAT bag is the business!!!!


----------



## alisonanna

Kate Moss with a Musehttp://www.popsugar.com/3011691


----------



## lightblue84

^ It's not YSL, it's the LV Sofia Coppola suede bag


----------



## afterimage

Here is Kim Kardashin with the YSL Calypso bag in Pewter


----------



## karo

Natalie Imbruglia


----------



## Accessorize*me

Giovanna with YSL Caged Booties/Sandals.

thesartorialist.com/photos/3099BBGiovannaWeb.jpg


----------



## Accessorize*me

Accessorize*me said:


> Giovanna with YSL Caged Booties/Sandals.
> 
> thesartorialist.com/photos/3099BBGiovannaWeb.jpg


 
Ack....! Didn't appear. 

2nd try....


----------



## vlore

More pics of Kim w/ her Calypso (gosh, that bag is huge!)


----------



## amusic20

Jennifer Lopez with YSL platform pumps


----------



## karo

Ellen Pompeo with a Downtown


----------



## bykimber

Heidi Montag


----------



## amusic20

Beyonce with YSL shoes (and Valentino bag)


----------



## goodmornin

^^ want and need those booties!!! (just need to save up $1500!!!)


----------



## chpwhy

Thanks for the pics amusic. Beyonce has fabulous style!!..


----------



## marbella8

Honestly, I have not seen an outfit this hideous in a long time on such a well-known and classy star.  Don't get me wrong, I like Beyonce a lot and respect all that she has accomplished, but the outfit would have been best left on the hangers at the boutique.


----------



## Izznit

goodmornin said:


> ^^ want and need those booties!!! (just need to save up $1500!!!)



Urban outfitters had their own version in black!


----------



## H_addict




----------



## Ilovepurse007

Cage bootie is my new love! thx for the pic!


----------



## Ilovepurse007

Not sure if these were posted yet?

Becki & Leighton


----------



## Megs

bykimber said:


> Heidi Montag



What bag is the one Heidi has??


----------



## Cosmopolitan

Megs said:


> What bag is the one Heidi has??



Its the tote that came out last year. Lohan carried it too I think. We've been calling it the Y-Tote but its unclear if that's the official name. More pics in the Reference Library. 

http://forum.purseblog.com/ysl-reference-library/post-pics-of-ysl-y-tote-bags-here-412672.html


----------



## Megs

Thanks so much Cosmo!!!!!


----------



## ChanelGirlE

i posted these in the leighton thread but here's more pix of the cage booties:


----------



## Ilovepurse007

^so sexy...really want it!


----------



## alisonanna

Dita
BEAUTIFUL bag!!


----------



## Emily_li

gorgeous bags!!!!!!!!!!soooooooooooooooooo lovely


----------



## karo

Kylie Minogue


----------



## kat4

karo said:


> Kylie Minogue


Ha, I just saw the pic on people.com and came here to post it...
What's the size and color of her DT?
Looks like a small and somewhat metallic...


----------



## shazam

^It's definitely a small and my guess is that it's navy buffalo/calfskin and the strong light is just bringing out the sheen of the leather, but it's hard to say for sure.


----------



## karo

Rachel Stevens


----------



## purexelegance

I don't think this was posted but Heidi has a Y Oversized tote


----------



## kat4

Mariah Carey with what looks like a black patent easy bag (source: people.com).


----------



## bykimber

YSL shoes


----------



## kat4

My least favorite and totally over-exposed celeb in what looks like YSL cage booties.
Source: People.com


----------



## kat4

One more but not 100% sure if they are YSL...


----------



## stl

She's not really a celeb, just someone from Style and the City blog, but I like seeing how people carry YSL Muse II, so I am going to post here anyway:


















how do you post pics though?


----------



## bykimber

Adrienne Bailon with a small easy bag from the new collection !


----------



## IFFAH

Kelly Chen


----------



## Marrion

bykimber said:


> YSL shoes


The first one is fantastic pair


----------



## bykimber

Kim K


----------



## IFFAH

HK Actress, Anita Yuen


----------



## alouette

^^I saw that bag IRL at Saks the other day!  LOOOOVING IT!!!  Anyone know the price?  I didn't get a chance to look.


----------



## couturequeen

Karolina Kurkova in YSL booties.


----------



## C_24

^She barely looks 6 months pregnant in that pic!


----------



## IFFAH

HK Actress, *Kelly Chen* (who had given birth recently and out of the hospital on her way home)


----------



## IFFAH

Kelly Chen


----------



## IFFAH




----------



## chic02latz

sienna miller w/ besace

kristen davis w/ tribute


----------



## couturequeen

Hilary Duff with a Downtown


----------



## Molls

Accessorize*me said:


> Ack....! Didn't appear.
> 
> 2nd try....



Does anyone know what bag she is carrying? TIA!


----------



## C_24

That's Giovanna Battaglia and the bag is by her sister's line Sara Battaglia.


----------



## chic02latz

mariah carey w/ a patent easy


----------



## couturequeen

Jennifer Lopez in Tribute sandals.


----------



## couturequeen

Beyonce in Tribute sandals






Mary Kate Olsen in Tribute sandals


----------



## IFFAH

*Sienna Miller*


----------



## IFFAH




----------



## karo

Demi Moore


----------



## karo

Sienna Miller


----------



## IFFAH

*Sienna Miller*


----------



## chic02latz

ali larter - downtown


----------



## Halzer

Rachel Stevens with an Easy bag


----------



## Molls

C_24 said:


> That's Giovanna Battaglia and the bag is by her sister's line Sara Battaglia.



Thank you! I really like the look of that bag .


----------



## IFFAH

Gillian Chung


----------



## IFFAH

Lindsay Lohan


----------



## vesna

Has anyone noticed what Siena had done with the strap ? Made it even longer by unhooking the hooks !!!!  Cheers, Vesna



IFFAH said:


> *Sienna Miller*


----------



## littlerock

Can someone tell me what size Muse that is that Lindsay's wearing? (the purple one)

Gracias!


----------



## faith24

Sewon said:


> Lilo
> 
> img2.timeinc.net/people/i/2006/startracks/061009/lindsay_lohan5300.jpg
> 
> Lindsay Lohan Photos : People.com


 
what a scary photo.... sometimes i feel sorry for bags that end up with these people


----------



## Bagonomix

chic02latz said:


> ali larter - downtown


 
is this the small downtown, cause i have not seen the size on a person before


----------



## shazam

littlerock said:


> Can someone tell me what size Muse that is that Lindsay's wearing? (the purple one)
> 
> Gracias!


 
Lindsay has the OS (Oversize) Muse.



> is this the small downtown, cause i have not seen the size on a person before


 
It looks like the small size to me!


----------



## IFFAH

Angela Baby in HK


----------



## couturequeen

Eva Longoria and Victoria Beckham wearing some Tribute pumps.


----------



## couturequeen

Megan Fox with Tribute pumps.


----------



## bubbleloba

littlerock said:


> Can someone tell me what size Muse that is that Lindsay's wearing? (the purple one)
> 
> Gracias!



I think it's the large.


----------



## Bagonomix

IFFAH said:


> Angela Baby in HK


 

I lover her belt. Is it still avilable?


----------



## alouette

vesna said:


> Has anyone noticed what Siena had done with the strap ? Made it even longer by unhooking the hooks !!!! Cheers, Vesna


 

I know!  I was just noticing that!  I LOVE it!  But my hooks WON'T BUDGE!!!  They're not moving anywhere unless I break out the blow torch.  I wonder how she did that!!!!??

And looks like Ali Larter has the small downtown to answer a pp's question.


----------



## vesna

alouette said:


> I know! I was just noticing that! I LOVE it! But my hooks WON'T BUDGE!!! They're not moving anywhere unless I break out the blow torch. I wonder how she did that!!!!??
> 
> And looks like Ali Larter has the small downtown to answer a pp's question.


 

mine are not movig either !!!!!! Ha? wondering how???


----------



## IFFAH

Victoria Beckham w/Tributes pumps


----------



## IFFAH

More of Victoria Beckham


----------



## IFFAH




----------



## IFFAH

Anna Kournikova


----------



## IFFAH

Old pic of Olivia Palermo


----------



## Alana1981

Lady Gaga with the Sac Y-Rock


----------



## LovesYSL

Does anyone have pictures of a celeb with a large patent trib and a picture of a celeb with a medium patent trib? I have the medium and I can't differentiate what's what to see what it looks like.


----------



## kirokiro

She's definitely rocking that YSL bag! 



Alana1981 said:


> Lady Gaga with the Sac Y-Rock


----------



## couturequeen

Tilda Swinton with a textured YSL Roady.


----------



## C_24

^Those are gorgeous pictures of Tilda Swinton.

Here is the IHT's Suzy Menkes with a leopard Majorelle.


----------



## BellaShoes

Just returned from Love Happens and Jennifer Aniston carries a black tibute tote throughout the movie...fabulous!


----------



## shazam

^ I remember when this pic was going around while they were filming...


----------



## BellaShoes

^Is that the 'medium' Tribute that Jennifer is carrying??


----------



## shazam

Yes, that's definitely the medium size she's carrying.


----------



## BellaShoes

Is there such a thing as a 'small' tribute tote?


----------



## BellaShoes

.


----------



## shazam

There's the mini size that's about 9" x 8" and intended to be a small handheld bag, but there's not a small size that could be worn on the shoulder so it's the large, medium and then mini.

http://www.mytheresa.com/shop2/PATENT-LEATHER-TRIBUTE-MINI-BAG-p-5520.html

http://www.mytheresa.com/shop2/PATENT-LEATHER-TRIBUTE-MINI-BAG-p-7254.html

The mini Tribute would be close to the size of the mini Downtown which Demi is carrying...


----------



## IFFAH

From The Sartorialist,


----------



## stl

Taylor from Rachel Zoe Project with her YSL Muse II


----------



## karo

Katie Holmes


----------



## Winterbaby

Another shot of Katie


----------



## karo

Katie again


----------



## ponyupvintage

karo said:


> Katie again



I am loving this Besace!! but I have questions and hope someone may be able to answer them:

1) are there different sizes? If so, what is the largest bag called?
2) as i am looking online some have a shorter and some have a longer strap. seems they don't all go cross body, does that style have a particular name?
3)anyone know the history? read somewhere that it was modeled after an older style. 

thanks in advance!!


----------



## chinsumo

Why is Katie carrying the besace in such an affected way? Seriously, girl, how do you get in and out of the bag if the flap is facing your belly?


----------



## karo

Jessica Alba


----------



## xyrael

I'm looking for pictures of celebrities carrying the Capri bag, but I cant seem to find any. Does anyone have any?


----------



## BgaHolic

Yes. Check pursepage.com


----------



## vesna

Hi ponyupvintage, this bag is made after Yves' own bag which he used to carry to work, made by himself

there is also larger size and I saw it few times on ebay, it is wider and can be crossbody (they called it man's besace)

the strap is adjustable from very short to nice shoulder bag length, and only if you are tiny you can carry this one (called medium) crossbody. I can not, I am 5'6.

There is also small version, there are plenty pics on YSL Reference library thread

cheers, vesna  



ponyupvintage said:


> I am loving this Besace!! but I have questions and hope someone may be able to answer them:
> 
> 1) are there different sizes? If so, what is the largest bag called?
> 2) as i am looking online some have a shorter and some have a longer strap. seems they don't all go cross body, does that style have a particular name?
> 3)anyone know the history? read somewhere that it was modeled after an older style.
> 
> thanks in advance!!


----------



## alouette

Have no clue who this chic is but she must be a celeb or on a tv show.  I'm probably dating myself!


----------



## fashionista0

Taylor Momsen


----------



## Belle49

Which bag is Taylor carrying?


----------



## sbelle

alouette said:


> Have no clue who this chic is but she must be a celeb or on a tv show. I'm probably dating myself!


 
omg--even at my age I watch Gossip Girl! (of course my kids are older and don't need the hands on that yours do!)


----------



## sbelle

Belle49 said:


> Which bag is Taylor carrying?


 
Hidden chain Roady.  It is fabulous, but very heavy.


----------



## couturequeen

Jessica Alba with a red Roady


----------



## Lynny0780

Shakira


----------



## lightblue84

Katherine mcphee


----------



## karo

Ashley Tisdale


----------



## bykimber

Tara Reid


----------



## peachiesncream

dont mean to go off topic but does anyone know what size this is?


IFFAH said:


> HK Actress, Anita Yuen


----------



## karo

Courteney Cox


----------



## karo

Another pic of Courteney


----------



## vesna

older photos, but they started my love for YSL, Keira and her ivory Rive gauche


----------



## MUSICi

My favorite

Kate Moss and YSL Downtown Buffalo in Gray Ostrich Leather

http://i.dailymail.co.uk/i/pix/2008/09/20/article-0-00B0179E00000578-833_468x556_popup.jpg


http://www.pursevillage.com/wp-content/uploads/2009/02/kate-20moss-small.jpg

http://allwomenstalk.com/wp-content/thumbs/49153.jpg


----------



## IFFAH

Sightings,


----------



## IFFAH




----------



## cookie888

IFFAH said:


> I'm a complete YSL newbie - What's the name of this bag?


----------



## biwsuke

What's the name of the bag she is carrying???




IFFAH said:


>


----------



## kiss_p

cookie888 said:


> I'm a complete YSL newbie - What's the name of this bag?


 
This bag is called the *Easy*.  Please check the reference library for more info.


----------



## kiss_p

biwsuke said:


> What's the name of the bag she is carrying???


 
This bag is called the *Besace*.  Please check the reference library for more info.


----------



## lllarue22

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## millie555

love J.lo


----------



## IFFAH




----------



## peachiesncream

ysl downtownhttp://www.thesartorialist.com/photos/3410Ada_1135Web.jpg


----------



## Miss Luana

La Lohan... sadly.


----------



## Miss Luana

Another La Lohan post...


----------



## Miss Luana

Cage heels from last year... Kim K.


----------



## baghooligan

Miss Luana said:


> Cage heels from last year... Kim K.



I think those are Louboutins actually...


----------



## oasisgirl

baghooligan said:


> I think those are Louboutins actually...



me too! those are louboutin.


----------



## Miss Luana

Oh oh, sorry then ! I dont know how to remove it. So lets just SCRATCH my last post.


----------



## Miss Luana

Here's Paris with a black patent leather bow bag (well i think, with the lighting and the flash, i aint sure...)


----------



## IFFAH

*Fann Wong,* Singapore Actress in YSL w/hubby actor Christopher Lee


----------



## Miss Luana

La Lohan...


----------



## Miss Luana

That one will hurts, Mariah Carey wearing Tributes and an Easy bag.


----------



## shazam

Some Gossip Girl shots...

Serena (Blake Lively) with her Muse







Lily (Kelly Rutherford) with her YSL Lover bag


----------



## Cosmopolitan

^Thanks for posting *shazam*.  Long time no see!


----------



## couturequeen

Jenny McCarthy


----------



## graycat5

Miss Luana said:


> That one will hurts, Mariah Carey wearing Tributes and an Easy bag.




OK, this is just plain wrong!


----------



## Miss Luana

La Lohan again.


----------



## Miss Luana

graycat5 said:


> OK, this is just plain wrong!



It sure is...

And have you noticed, L. Lohan keeps wearing YSL during the day and Chanel at night. Its tragic.


----------



## Miss Luana

Another one from La Lohan


----------



## Cosmopolitan

Notice she's carrying the Scoop bag (which reportedly is being rereleased for fall)!


----------



## Miss Luana

Cosmopolitan said:


> Notice she's carrying the Scoop bag (which reportedly is being rereleased for fall)!



I know ! Didnt one TPFer just bought a black one too ? I remember reading a thread and seeing pic of the Scoop and drooling over it (not a long time ago).


----------



## Miss Luana

Stacey Keibler with what appears to be a Downtown


----------



## iluvmybags

I LVE the Brown Bag that Lindsay Lohan is carrying above
Is that what you're calling the "Scoop" bag?
I'd love to know more about this bag -- it seems like a flatter bag
Can it hold very much inside or does that cause it to loose its shape?
Does anyone know the price of this bag?


----------



## Cosmopolitan

iluvmybags said:


> I LVE the Brown Bag that Lindsay Lohan is carrying above
> Is that what you're calling the "Scoop" bag?
> I'd love to know more about this bag -- it seems like a flatter bag
> Can it hold very much inside or does that cause it to loose its shape?
> Does anyone know the price of this bag?



It was $1895 and came out in fall 2009; was popular but it seemed to be produced in only limited quantities, because it was relatively hard to find. Another member mentioned recently that she was told that YSL is re-releasing the bag for this fall. Here is a link to the Reference Library thread and some other threads from members who bought the bag:

http://forum.purseblog.com/ysl-refe...s-ysl-roady-flaps-scoop-bags-here-508863.html

http://forum.purseblog.com/yves-saint-laurent/roady-flap-has-arrived-508320.html

http://forum.purseblog.com/yves-saint-laurent/ysl-scoop-roady-flap-in-wine-524183.html

http://forum.purseblog.com/yves-saint-laurent/flap-bag-arrived-today-522402.html

http://forum.purseblog.com/yves-saint-laurent/any-feedback-on-roady-flap-bag-pros-cons-556503.html


----------



## iluvmybags

thanks for the info Cosmo!
This is definitely a bag I have on my radar now!!
I love everything about it!!


----------



## Winterbaby

Carine Roitfeld with a Muse 2.


----------



## karo

Catherine Zeta Jones with a Muse


----------



## Miss Luana

La Lohan again !


----------



## Miss Luana

Salma Hayek 
(Photos by Wenn.com/HRC via imnotobsessed)


----------



## Miss Luana

Salma Hayek again
(Photos by Wenn.com/HRC via imnotobsessed)


----------



## Miss Luana

Not bags but shoes... Gala Gonzales (stylist, fashion blogger and sometimes model)


----------



## Miss Luana

Khloe Kardashian 
(Photos by FAME via imnotobsessed)


----------



## Miss Luana

Another La Lohan

(Photo by Wenn via imnotobsessed)


----------



## Winterbaby




----------



## karo

Ali Later


----------



## jumalca




----------



## jumalca

One more


----------



## Winterbaby




----------



## Winterbaby

Kristin's clutch.


----------



## Miss Luana

Ali Larter again.
Photo credit: WENN via imnotobsessed


----------



## vesna

not a model but cute, from Sartorialist


----------



## couturequeen

Sharon Stone with the most beautiful Downtown


----------



## karo

Charlie Theron


----------



## Miss Luana

Alanis Morissette (and her baby bump!)


----------



## Miss Luana

Heidi Montag


----------



## karo

Alanis Morissette with a Muse


----------



## LovesYSL

Kylie Minogue carrying a Multy!
I'm in LOVE!

http://photo.wenn.com/index.php?action=quicksearch&ppid=125169&version=int


----------



## emmykate

I have this bag (the "Heidi Montag" tote) and have been using it almost daily--LOVE it! The lamb is a bit delicate though and I'm getting a bit of cracking on the handle--have to take it in to YSL for a little TLC. Anyone know if any colored ones (non-black) are left?


----------



## vesna

Kate Beckinsale and Yves Saint Laurent Roady Hobo


----------



## jujuto

Stars and the obi Bow :













source : coolspotters.com


----------



## jujuto

Claudia Schiffer and the Chyc clutch :





source : coolspotters.com


----------



## karo

Jenny McCarthy


----------



## Miss Luana

Alanis Morisette and Muse


----------



## couturequeen

Sofia Vergara with a Muse


----------



## DisCo

Alanis Morisette w/ a Muse


----------



## nomorerack

nicole looks fabulous on that 3rd pic with her YSL,.. i love it.


----------



## LovesYSL

More Kylie with a black Multy-

http://photo.wenn.com/index.php?action=quicksearch&ppid=129994&version=int


----------



## nomorerack

sheesh! they buy it without breaking a sweat...me? i sweat before i buy but it always look good on them.


----------



## vesna

roadys


----------



## vesna

rhianna


----------



## couturequeen

Cher


----------



## jumalca

http://img24.imageshack.us/img24/8385/13035303.jpg


----------



## couturequeen

Carey Mulligan in degrade Tribtoo pumps


----------



## gipursegal

Who are those pumps by that Carey Mulligan is wearing?  I love them from the front but hard to tell how big platform is and such.


----------



## fashionatic079

They all look super cute!


----------



## Miss Luana

La Lohan


----------



## couturequeen

Ashlee Simpson


----------



## couturequeen

Mel C


----------



## DisCo

Kylie Minogue


----------



## Cosmopolitan

^Love it! Kylie's carrying MY bag heehee.  Thanks for posting.


----------



## randr21

another one of LL


----------



## jujuto

*Kylie and the Multy :*


----------



## couturequeen

Vivica Fox in YSL heels


----------



## Flip88

couturequeen said:


> Vivica Fox in YSL heels



Vivicia is stunning, I love her outfit.


----------



## couturequeen

Beyonce in Tribtoos


----------



## DisCo

Jessica Simpson with a Roady Hobo


----------



## DisCo

Kylie Minogue with her metallic gold Easy


----------



## Miss Luana

Kylie Minogue


----------



## couturequeen

Taraji Henson wearing Tributes


----------



## UkrainianDoll

beauxgoris said:


> ^^Really?
> 
> Both Aniston and Lohan have the XL Muse and I think it looks great on them!


I totally agree Beauxgoris. I think both ladies look fantastic. I personally love a large handbag. I think it is so easy for a small bag to look ugly, unless of course it is an evening bag or clutch.


----------



## DisCo

Please correct me if I'm wrong but it looks like Vanessa Williams is carrying a small metallic Roady?


----------



## karo

Alessandra Ambrosio's daughter Anja with a YSL bag


----------



## DisCo

Leann Rimes in a Chelsea 105 Tassel boot


----------



## LOOKINGOOD35

couturequeen said:


> Taraji Henson wearing Tributes


 

I love this color shoe on her -- Now I am looking for a pair


----------



## DisCo

Correct me if I'm wrong but I think Diane Kruger is wearing tribute sandals here


----------



## karo

Denise Richards with Downtown bag


----------



## DisCo

Nicole Kidman in a YSL dress


----------



## couturequeen

Real Housewives of Atlanta cast member Sheree Whitfield wearing the Palais Mohawk pumps.


----------



## DisCo

Demi Moore w/ a metallic Multy...maybe Bronze? It's gorgeous!!


----------



## DisCo

Better pics of Demi Moore's gorgeous Multy!


----------



## Cosmopolitan

Ah I like that bronze-y color. Thanks for posting.


----------



## DisCo

More pics of Demi Moore's Multy


----------



## DisCo

Mila Jojovich in YSL dress and shoes (?)


----------



## couturequeen

Lala Vasquez in Tribtoos


----------



## couturequeen

Holly Robinson Peete wearing Tributes


----------



## DisCo

Hilary Duff with her Easy


----------



## karo

Denise Richards


----------



## blazedog

Muse


----------



## DisCo

Kylie Minogue w/ her YSLs


----------



## vesna

she has my dream bag, military canvas Muse II ! The price is enormous for a canvas army leftovers, and I will never have it, but I love it ,and could carry it sooooo well !


----------



## couturequeen

Rosario Dawson wearing degrade Tribtoos


----------



## blazedog

Belle de Jour Clutch


----------



## Miss Luana

La Lohan's Muse... (why ???)


----------



## DisCo

Daisy Lowe


----------



## DisCo

Sienna Miller w/ her gold Easy


----------



## couturequeen

Angie Harmon with a black patent downtown


----------



## couturequeen

Rumer Willis wearing Tribtoos


----------



## couturequeen

Olivia Munn wearing platform slingbacks and Tributes


----------



## treenberry

randr21 said:


> another one of LL
> i.cocoperez.com/wp-content/uploads/2010/12/lindsay-lohan-adding-shoes-to-6126-clothing-line__oPt.jpg



What do you call this bag? How much do you it retails for?


----------



## vesna

treenberry said:


> What do you call this bag? How much do you it retails for?


 
it is "roady flap" or a "scoop". I just bought it used from Malleries for $1000, new was around $1800, but it is discontinued. There is one black right now on ebay


----------



## stl

Saw this in Hermes thread:


----------



## catalpa519

Could any of you ladies tell me what this bag is called???? TIA 



vesna said:


> not a model but cute, from Sartorialist


----------



## couturequeen

catalpa519 said:


> Could any of you ladies tell me what this bag is called???? TIA



It is a Downtown.


----------



## vesna

and this one is medium I think


----------



## DisCo

Sienna Miller


----------



## couturequeen

Leighton Meester with a Chyc bag


----------



## couturequeen

Katherine Heigl wearing Tribute sandals and a belt


----------



## citylife1989

Ronja said:


> Kate and Liv with a *Yves St. Laurent* Nadja bag. Love this one. I want it...
> 
> 
> View attachment 45361
> View attachment 45362
> View attachment 45363
> View attachment 45364
> 
> 
> Ronja



Love this bag! Can anyone tell me what dress she is wearing?!


----------



## DisCo

Lindsay Lohan


----------



## DisCo

Fergie w/ a black Roady


----------



## DisCo

Nicole kidman


----------



## DisCo

Nicole Kidman w/ a brown one


----------



## DisCo

Salma Hayek


----------



## sainttropez

Petra Ecclestone with her Patent Easy


----------



## couturequeen

Shania Twain wearing Tribute sandals.


----------



## blazedog

The Muse - looks like Gray Suede


----------



## DisCo

Jessica Alba


----------



## vesna

jessica alba with my dream roady


----------



## LOOKINGOOD35

couturequeen said:


> Shania Twain wearing Tribute sandals.


 
Love the shoes!


----------



## DisCo

Whitney Port w/ a patent Muse


----------



## DisCo

Paula Abdul


----------



## DisCo

Jessica Simpson w/ a black Chyc Cabas


----------



## DisCo

Amy Poehler w/ a black Easy


----------



## DisCo

Marion Cotillard w/ a Blue Crest Easy


----------



## DisCo

Cate Blanchett w/ a white Muse


----------



## DisCo

Kate Winslet wearing YSL shoes


----------



## DisCo

Ashley Tisdale w/ a black OS Muse


----------



## Aluxe

Nicki Minaj with the cabas chyc tote






I'm shocked to see her wearing this bag, which has such a classic look to it. Especially with the geisha look she's going for. 

You know how seeing a certain person with a bag kind of makes you doubt your like for it? I think that might be happening here...

Oh well...


----------



## DisCo

^LOL I was just about to post of photoo of her carrying that bag as well! I know doesn't go with the look she's going for.


----------



## DisCo

Emma Roberts w/ a YSL clutch


----------



## bk0714

sorry i am new how to delete the post?


----------



## bk0714

last celeb is south korean celeb with pebbled easy bag medium!


----------



## bk0714

roady/muse/multy!


----------



## vesna

red roady


----------



## ch33klet

Claudia Schiffer & YSL cabas chyc


----------



## ch33klet

Lady Gaga's bodyguard holding her cabas chyc


----------



## ch33klet

Charlize Theron (1st pic)
Claudia Schiffer (2nd pic)
Kate Winslet (3rd pic)


----------



## ch33klet

Hilary Duff w/ cabas chyc


----------



## ch33klet

Nicki Minaj, Penelope Cruz, & Roxane Mesquida (Beatrice Grimaldi from Gossip Girl) w/ cabas chyc


----------



## ch33klet

Sara Carbonero 
Sienna Miller
Roxane Mesquida 
Nicole Kidman
Kylie Minogue

all with cabas chyc


----------



## DisCo

Janice Dickinson w/ a Muse 2


----------



## DisCo

Courtney Cox w/ a black Multy


----------



## DisCo

Charlize Theron w/ a Muse


----------



## DisCo

Kylie Minogue w/ a Downtown clutch


----------



## DisCo

Random photos


----------



## karo

Demi Moore


----------



## karo

Denise Richards


----------



## SashaRose

LOVE YSL Muse bags!


----------



## laurenxesq

DisCo said:


> Charlize Theron w/ a Muse


LOVE the YSL Muse bag, Thus, does anyone know who's the designer of the black wool jacket Charlize Theron's wearing in these pics? Thanks in advance for your help.


----------



## karo

Hilary Duff


----------



## karo

Kate Hudson


----------



## karo

nicole richie


----------



## karo

denise richards


----------



## randr21

streetstyle


----------



## karo

Courteney Cox
people.com


----------



## vesna

I love these colours on her with the same bag


----------



## karo

Jessica Simpson
people.com


----------



## karo

Salma Hayek


----------



## BgaHolic

Is Courtney wearing the medium size Multi in thread #1801 and can anyone tell if it's the patent leather? I'm interested in the bag!


----------



## alouette

BgaHolic said:


> Is Courtney wearing the medium size Multi in thread #1801 and can anyone tell if it's the patent leather? I'm interested in the bag!



Someone correct me if I'm wrong but I think it's the largest of the sizes and it's just pebbled leather, not patent.


----------



## vesna

alouette said:


> Someone correct me if I'm wrong but I think it's the largest of the sizes and it's just pebbled leather, not patent.


 
I think so too


----------



## steph22

Some more of Salma Hayek


----------



## grietje

BgaHolic said:


> Is Courtney wearing the medium size Multi in thread #1801 and can anyone tell if it's the patent leather? I'm interested in the bag!


 
Sooo? Where are you in the buying process? Still percolating?  The Multy is a cool bag and definitely caught my attention when it came out.


----------



## BgaHolic

^^Ha ha! I located a patent leather on sale and came so close to buying it but when it comes down to it, I am never sure if I will love patent leather and would prefer to see it IRL.  Don't worry. If it is still available, and haunts me, I will be making a reveal in the YSL forum.


----------



## blazedog

Clutch


----------



## Dode99

*Lana Del Rey*













Credits


----------



## Michmich16

nice


----------



## Alex Spoils Me

Yep. I need that bag in my life.


----------



## blazedog

Muse II


----------



## Cari284

From Paris Fashion Week


----------



## alkayed




----------



## unoma

The Only Way Is Essex stars 
Cara Kilbey with ysl clutch
and Billi Mucklow with shoes


----------



## Msyu0

Jennifer Aniston, JLO, and Paris' bag is to die for


----------



## Cari284

From Paris FW


----------



## steph22

Jessica Simpson


----------



## bobobob

Christina Milian credit: zimbio


----------



## vesna

not celebs,  from Stockholm street style


----------



## vesna

another ring


----------



## jessie6668

Kim Kardashian

I love medium size YSL muse!


----------



## steph22

Charlize Theron


----------



## vesna

again Stockholm stree style


----------



## steph22

Angelina Jolie


----------



## AhnDella

South Korean celebrity, Tiffany Hwang










 <<<what color is that?


----------



## fumi

January Jones






credit: justjared


----------



## Louis&Mark

^^^ do the Chyc bags come in different type leather?  the one above looks more structured.


----------



## assumptionista

they do. The structured ones are made of Safiano leather and it's a med size, it doesn't come in large.


----------



## blazedog

assumptionista said:


> they do. The structured ones are made of Safiano leather and it's a med size, it doesn't come in large.



Sorry to digress but I though Saffiano leather was the cross hatched very structured leather that is exclusive to Prada.

There are structured bags in this line but I don't think they had the same kind of textured quality as the Prada Saffiano bags which are (I believe) almost glazed and water proof but of course not to the extreme of Vuitton EPI leather.

Is the structured leather more like the original leather used in the Muse back in 2006. As I recall that was buffalo leather and the OS Muse stood up whereas the new Muse bags seem slouchier.

Forgive me if I am chatting too much on this thread.


----------



## assumptionista

blazedog said:


> Sorry to digress but I though Saffiano leather was the cross hatched very structured leather that is exclusive to Prada.
> 
> There are structured bags in this line but I don't think they had the same kind of textured quality as the Prada Saffiano bags which are (I believe) almost glazed and water proof but of course not to the extreme of Vuitton EPI leather.
> 
> Is the structured leather more like the original leather used in the Muse back in 2006. As I recall that was buffalo leather and the OS Muse stood up whereas the new Muse bags seem slouchier.
> 
> Forgive me if I am chatting too much on this thread.



The local Nordstrom's by me had the structured leather (Saffiano leather was the term the SA was using). And yes it's the cross hatched leather almost like that of the LV epi. Very different material from the large chyc that has the softer leather.


----------



## missmoimoi

assumptionista said:
			
		

> The local Nordstrom's by me had the structured leather (Saffiano leather was the term the SA was using). And yes it's the cross hatched leather almost like that of the LV epi. Very different material from the large chyc that has the softer leather.



I just checked the website...do you suppose the pricier med chyc tote in dark magenta is the firmer saffiano leather?


----------



## assumptionista

missmoimoi said:


> I just checked the website...do you suppose the pricier med chyc tote in dark magenta is the firmer saffiano leather?



Yes! That is the texture of the structured bag I saw and tried in the store That is a gorgeous color!


----------



## fumi

January Jones







credit: dailymail


----------



## karo

Denise Richards


----------



## steph22

Christina Hendricks
(May 11, 2012 - Source: FameFlynet Pictures)


----------



## steph22

Zoe Saldana has lunch with her sister Cisely in New York City.
(May 11, 2012 - Source: PacificCoastNews.com)


----------



## fumi

January Jones






credit: justjared


----------



## assumptionista

does anyone know which store sells this  structured pink Chyc?


----------



## blondiered

rainbow_rose said:


> *Mary-Kate Olsen.*
> *xxxRosexxx*


great bag miss olsen!


----------



## fumi

Kristen Davis






credit: dailymail


----------



## fumi

January Jones






credit: justjared


----------



## fumi

Hilary Duff







credit: zimbio


----------



## steph22

Denise Richards


----------



## steph22

steph22 said:


> Zoe Saldana has lunch with her sister Cisely in New York City.
> (May 11, 2012 - Source: PacificCoastNews.com)
> 
> View attachment 1717158



Apologies, just realised this in the wrong thread. Should have put it in Miu Miu!


----------



## bobobob

Mariah Carey credit: dailymail


----------



## steph22

Stylist Grace Woodward


----------



## steph22

Renee Bargh


----------



## steph22

Model Christine Teigen


----------



## wildberry

How can she have a white bag unstained with jeans?! Never worked with me.


----------



## alouette

wildberry said:


> How can she have a white bag unstained with jeans?! Never worked with me.



Yea that's crazy but I love how crisp white bags look with a simple outfit.

So DR and Sambora?  That's happening again?


----------



## bobobob

Kristin Davis credit: zimbio


----------



## Ceeyahd

wildberry said:


> How can she have a white bag unstained with jeans?! Never worked with me.



do white bags get stained by blue jeans?


----------



## bobobob

Miranda Kerr credit: zimbio


----------



## steph22

Coleen Rooney


----------



## bobobob

Australian singer/actress Olivia Newton John credit: dailymail


----------



## Aluxe

Adrienne Bosh


----------



## Aluxe

Selita Ebanks with BDJ clutch


----------



## steph22

Coleen Rooney


----------



## bobobob

Jennifer Garner credit: zimbio


----------



## steph22

Kristin Davis 
(July 17, 2012 - Source: PacificCoastNews.com)


----------



## feebee456

bag.lover said:


> (source: http://celebritysource.blogspot.com/)
> Jennifer Aniston & Muse


i love this bag.  just got one in tan and haven't used it yet


----------



## steph22

Abbey Crouch


----------



## Baby1804

i like the mini chYc cabas's size but they don't seem to be available in many colors.


----------



## cocosapphire

Cara Kilbey


----------



## bobobob

Kristin Davis credit: zimbio


----------



## bobobob

Jennifer Garner credit: zimbio


----------



## bobobob

Jennifer Garner credit: zimbio


----------



## bobobob

Emma Roberts credit: zimbio


----------



## bobobob

Jennifer Garner credit: dailymail


----------



## bobobob

Ali Larter and Sarah Michelle Gellar credit: zimbio


----------



## steph22

Coleen Rooney


----------



## bobobob

Sarah Michelle Gellar credit: zimbio


----------



## r15324

steph22 said:


> Zoe Saldana has lunch with her sister Cisely in New York City.
> (May 11, 2012 - Source: PacificCoastNews.com)
> 
> View attachment 1717158



That's Miu Miu.


----------



## bobobob

Paula Abdul


----------



## steph22

The Saturdays Frankie Sandford.


----------



## bobobob

Amy Poehler credit: justjared


----------



## iixbrianxii

bobobob said:


> Jennifer Garner credit: zimbio


----------



## steph22

Eva Longoria


----------



## unoma

Salma Hayek


----------



## bobobob

Kristin Davis


----------



## cocosapphire

Eva Longoria


----------



## steph22

Leslie Bibb


----------



## steph22

Kate Hudson


----------



## steph22

Gwyneth Paltrow 
(September 8, 2012 - Source: FameFlynet Pictures)


----------



## bobobob

Paula Abdul credit: zimbio


----------



## steph22

Tara Reid


----------



## bobobob

Christa B. Allen credit: zimbio


----------



## birkin girl

Can anyone tell me which blue and size is Miranda Kerrs..? Thanks


----------



## unoma

birkin girl said:


> Can anyone tell me which blue and size is Miranda Kerrs..? Thanks


I think it is called turquoise blue. 
It is large size


----------



## Junglespark

Need a muse in deep green


----------



## bobobob

Elisha Cuthbert credit: zimbio


----------



## steph22

Carmen Electra


----------



## bobobob

Alexis Welch credit: zimbio


----------



## ceedoan

steph22 said:


> Carmen Electra
> 
> View attachment 1886935




i just got this same BDJ from saks today and LOVE it!!!


----------



## bobobob

Kylie Minogue credit: zimbio


----------



## steph22

Kristin Davis 
(September 28, 2012 - Source: Gf/Bauer Griffin)


----------



## bobobob

Gwyneth Paltrow credit: zimbio


----------



## bobobob

Paula Abdul credit: zimbio


----------



## bobobob

Eva Longoria credt: zimbio


----------



## steph22

Cate Blanchett
(Source: FameFlynet Pictures)


----------



## lillypad88

blazedog said:


> Muse II


Perfect colourway in the second picture.


----------



## cocosapphire

Alexandra Burke


----------



## bobobob

Joan Rivers


----------



## Aluxe

not sure if Rihanna's mother qualifies as a "celebrity" but she's a pretty lady with a pretty YSL clutch -


----------



## bobobob

Rumer Willis credit: justjared


----------



## bobobob

Vanessa White credit: zimbio


----------



## steph22

Hilary Duff


----------



## bobobob

Hilary Duff


----------



## steph22

Kate Moss


----------



## bobobob

Gwyneth Paltrow credit: justjared


----------



## steph22

Rumer Willis


----------



## steph22

Gywneth Paltrow


----------



## sara09

steph22 said:
			
		

> Gywneth Paltrow



Hmmm, the classic duffle is really growing on me. First I thought that it is boring but it looks good on Gwyneth!


----------



## _lili_

sara09 said:


> Hmmm, the classic duffle is really growing on me. First I thought that it is boring but it looks good on Gwyneth!



The power of celebrity advertising ...


----------



## unoma

Jessica Simpson with Roady


----------



## steph22

Vanessa White


----------



## steph22

Rumer Willis


----------



## steph22

Gwyneth Paltrow


----------



## steph22

Frankie Sandford


----------



## bobobob

Gwyneth Paltrow credit: justjared


----------



## steph22

Cara Santana


----------



## steph22

Sheree Murphy


----------



## steph22

Jessica Chastain


----------



## bobobob

Rumer Willis credit: zimbio


----------



## steph22

Gwyneth Paltrow


----------



## cherrycookies

_lili_ said:


> The power of celebrity advertising ...



+ 1 

i think some celebs get their bags for free!!


----------



## steph22

Vanessa White


----------



## MomoMama

Kate Moss carried a Duffle12 in black.

http://s.fashion-press.net/news/5575


----------



## unoma

Vanessa White


----------



## bobobob

Vanessa White


----------



## steph22

Kate Moss


----------



## bobobob

Vanessa White


----------



## steph22

Jason Biggs' wife Jenny Mollen


----------



## steph22

Alexandra Burke


----------



## steph22

Rumer Willis


----------



## bobobob

Anne Hathaway attends the National Board of Review Awards at Cipriani 42nd Street on January 8, 2013 in New York City.  credits: zimbio and vogue.com


----------



## bobobob

Vanessa White


----------



## bobobob

Rumer Willis credit: zimbio


----------



## steph22

Eva Longoria


----------



## bobobob

Vanessa White


----------



## bobobob

Tara Reid


----------



## bobobob

Vanessa White credit: zimbio


----------



## bobobob

Vanessa White


----------



## unoma

TOWIE's star Billie and Sam Faiers


----------



## bobobob

Tamara Ecclestone credit: zimbio


----------



## steph22

Sara Carbonero


----------



## bobobob

Kimora Lee Simmons credit: contactmusic


----------



## steph22

Coleen Rooney


----------



## steph22

Dita von Teese


----------



## bobobob

Vanessa White credit: splashnewsonline


----------



## bobobob

Vanessa White


----------



## steph22

Katherine McPhee


----------



## steph22

Sophia Essaidi 
(Source: PacificCoastNews.com)


----------



## steph22

Rumer Willis


----------



## steph22

Kimberley Stewart


----------



## steph22

Cara Santana
(Source: PacificCoastNews.com)


----------



## steph22

Eva Herzigova


----------



## bobobob

Rumer Willis


----------



## bobobob

Tara Reid


----------



## bobobob

Vanessa White  credit: zimbio


----------



## bobobob

Tara Reid  credit: zimbio


----------



## bobobob

Tara Reid  credit: zimbio


----------



## bobobob

Rumer Willis  credit: zimbio


----------



## bobobob

Tamara Ecclestone


----------



## bobobob

Jessica Chastain credit: celebrity-gossip


----------



## steph22

Gemma Chan


----------



## bobobob

Rumer Willis


----------



## dfry

Cobie Smulders in YSL jumpsuit


----------



## bobobob

Tara Reid  credit: zimbio


----------



## dfry

Julianne Hough wearing YSL pumps


----------



## bobobob

Heidi Klum wearing Saint Laurent Paris 'Paloma'  sandals credit: zimbio


----------



## bobobob

Francesca Eastwood wearing Saint Laurent Paris 'Jonc Plat' and 'Le Trois Clous' bangles credit: zimbio


----------



## bobobob

Mila Klunis


----------



## bobobob

Miranda Kerr


----------



## bobobob

Adrienne Maloof (shoes)


----------



## bobobob

Linda Ramone credit: zimbio


----------



## dfry

Miranda Kerr


----------



## cocosapphire

Fergie, February 2013


----------



## dfry

Miranda Kerr wearing Saint Laurent in Purple Magazine


----------



## bobobob

Tara Reid


----------



## unoma

Tara Reid


----------



## SecondTwinBorn

cocosapphire said:


> Fergie, February 2013



Her bag looks beautiful!


----------



## bobobob

Karrueche Tran credit: zimbio


----------



## SecondTwinBorn

bobobob said:


> Tara Reid



Hope you don't mind me making this suggestion....

As this is not the most attractive photo of Tara, is it possible to remove it?

I love looking at celebrities and their gorgeous designer bags, but I also feel very bad that she was captured in the most unattractive pose here.    

The following photo of her is so much better! 

Thank you!


----------



## dfry

Ashanti wearing Saint Laurent shoes
Credit style.mtv.com


----------



## dfry

Taylor Swift wearing Saint Laurent in March 2013 Elle Magazine


----------



## ic_locon

Vanessa White Out In London with her YSL Chyc, 2013.


----------



## bobobob

Lou Doillon credit: vogue.fr


----------



## bobobob

Jada Pinkett Smith credit: zimbio


----------



## Nolia

cocosapphire said:


> Fergie, February 2013



Can someone ID these shoes?


----------



## bobobob

Selita Ebanks


----------



## bobobob

Emma Roberts credit: zimbio


----------



## Nolia

bobobob said:


> Tara Reid



Are we sure that's even her?


----------



## bobobob

Salma Hayek credit: zimbio


----------



## bobobob

Kate Moss credit: zimbio


----------



## dfry

Jack White in Saint Laurent suit


----------



## dfry

Drake in Saint Laurent suit


----------



## bobobob

Kim Kardashian


----------



## bobobob

Ashley Madekwe (shoes) justjaredjr


----------



## dfry

Sting wearing Saint Laurent jacket


----------



## dfry

Justin Bieber wearing Saint Laurent jackets
Credit justjared


----------



## bobobob

Salma Hayek


----------



## bobobob

Beyonce


----------



## steph22

Fergie


----------



## dfry

Suvi Koponen wearing Saint Laurent on the March 2013 cover of Vogue Russia


----------



## dfry

Mindy Kaling in Saint Laurent dress and shoes


----------



## steph22

Jessica Simpson
(Source: FameFlynet Pictures)


----------



## steph22

Fergie


----------



## bobobob

Rosie Huntington-Whiteley for Vogue Spain March 2013


----------



## vesna

steph22 said:


> Fergie
> 
> View attachment 2077720



this is the new version, and I just noticed that something was missing  I really like the old one with Y stitch ,  like jessica's


----------



## steph22

Tamara Ecclestone


----------



## bobobob

Coleen Rooney's mother


----------



## bobobob

Heidi Klum wearing Saint Laurent Paris sandals


----------



## dfry

Edie Campbell stars in the Saint Laurent Spring 2013 Campaign 
Credit fashiongonerogue


----------



## steph22

Brooke Vincent


----------



## dfry

Kim Kardashian wearing Saint Laurent Ankle Cuff Paris Pumps
Credit fashionbombdaily


----------



## dfry

Anne Hathaway


----------



## dfry

Joan Smalls wearing Saint Laurent hat and suit in March 2013 Vogue US 
Credit fashnberry


----------



## dfry

Sibui Nazarenko in March 2013 Marie Claire Spain 
Credit myfashionphotography


----------



## bobobob

Tamara Ecclestone


----------



## dfry

Alicia Keys wearing Saint Laurent Tribtoo cap toe platform pumps 
Credit fashionbombdaily


----------



## indi3r4

bobobob said:


> Heidi Klum wearing Saint Laurent Paris sandals



:weird: a bit stripper-ish.. sorry Heidi!


----------



## steph22

Noomi Rapace


----------



## steph22

Lily Cooper


----------



## steph22

Tamara Ecclestone 
(Source: PacificCoastNews.com)


----------



## dfry

Kristen McMenamy wearing Saint Laurent in March 2013 W Magazine
Credit the stylewatcher


----------



## steph22

Lily Cooper


----------



## dfry

Ciara
Credit zimbio


----------



## bobobob

Lily Allen credit: zimbio


----------



## dfry

Edie Campbell in March 2013 Vogue USA


----------



## dfry

Kate Bosworth wearing Saint Laurent in March 2013 Elle USA


----------



## dfry

Rianne Ten Haken in March 2013 Elle Spain


----------



## dfry

Leven Rambin wearing "classic YSL Le Smoking 80s pant suit"
Credit redcarpet-fashionawards


----------



## bobobob

Fergie credit: zimbio


----------



## dfry

Lauren Auerbach in March 2013 Telva Spain


----------



## dfry

Nico O in March 2013 Marie Claire UK


----------



## steph22

Fergie


----------



## bobobob

Giuliana Rancic


----------



## dfry

Mariah Careys wearing Saint Laurent jacket on Late Night with Jimmy Fallon
Credit fashionbombdaily


----------



## dfry

Katlin Aas in March 2013 Vogue Russia


----------



## dfry

Celia Becker in March 2013 Elle Sweden


----------



## dfry

Jourdan Dunn in Feb 2013  Vogue Espana 
Credit fashioneditorials


----------



## dfry

Constance Jablonski Saint Laurent in Spring 2013 V Magazine 
Credit sandinthecity


----------



## dfry

Kendrick Lamar wears black and white pairs of Saint Laurent high top sneakers in his music video.
Credit upscalehype


----------



## SoCalBagAddict

Love those black hightops! Wonder if they're unisex?


----------



## dfry

SoCalBagAddict said:


> Love those black hightops! Wonder if they're unisex?



ysl.com has the high tops in both men and women's sizes.


----------



## dfry

Shanina Shaik wearing YSL cuffs in March 2013 Harper's Bazaar Australia


----------



## SoCalBagAddict

Thx delfry!


----------



## SoCalBagAddict

*dlfry


----------



## dfry

Russell Brand wearing Saint Laurent jacket
Creditupscalehype


----------



## dfry

Ashley Madekwe wearing Saint Laurent Classic Jane Sandals
Credit fashionbombdaily


----------



## dfry

Cara Delevingne models at YSL show
Credit fashionbombdaily


----------



## dfry

Kate Moss at CR Fashion Book 2 party 
Credit redcarpet-fashionawards and dailymail


----------



## dfry

Sky Ferreira wearing Saint Laurent pre-fall 2013 
Credit fashionbombdaily


----------



## dfry

Sarah Jessica Parker wearing Saint Laurent in March 7 2013 EDIT
(shoes both pics; pants pic 2)
Credit net-a-porter


----------



## dfry

Carine Roitfeld wearing Saint Laurent gown in February 28 2013 EDIT 
Credit net-a-porter


----------



## dfry

Kristen Wiig wearing a Saint Laurent shift dress


----------



## dfry

Sui He covers March 2013 Harpers Bazar China 
Credit fashiongonerogue


----------



## dfry

Kate Hudson wearing Saint Laurent (total outfit and accessories) in April 2013 Glamour


----------



## dfry

Jordan Kiffin 
Credit zimbio


----------



## dfry

Jordana Brewster wearing Saint Laurent shoes 
Credit justjared


----------



## steph22

Rosie Huntington-Whiteley


----------



## dfry

Olivia Wilde wearing Saint Laurent in April 2013 Marie Claire
Credit marieclaire and justjared


----------



## vesna

dfry said:


> Olivia Wilde wearing Saint Laurent in April 2013 Marie Claire
> Credit marieclaire and justjared



thanks *dfry* for posting these photos, they are beautiful indeed


----------



## dfry

Drake wearing Saint Laurent jacket and sneakers 
Credit UpscaleHype


----------



## dfry

Miguel wearing Saint Laurent tuxedo jacket 
Credit UpscaleHype


----------



## dfry

Anna Dello Russo wearing Saint Laurent shoes 
Credit rcfa and zimbio


----------



## dfry

Jennifer Lopez's stylists wearing Saint Laurent: Mariel Haenn (top, skirt) and Rob Zangardi (boots, tie clip) 
Credit hollywoodreporter


----------



## dfry

Lana Del Rey in April 2013 L'Officiel Paris 
Credit designscene


----------



## dfry

Stacy Keibler wearing Saint Laurent glitter crepe wool blazer
Credit outfitid and justjared


----------



## steph22

Kim Kardashian


----------



## jun3machina

i  that big black hat


----------



## steph22

Brooke Vincent and Kate Ford.


----------



## dfry

Keira Knightley in Feb 2013 Harper's Bazaar Mexico 
Credit magsoffashion


----------



## dfry

Cara Delevingne ad as the new face of Yves Saint Laurent beauty 
Credit instyle.co.uk


----------



## dfry

Miranda Kerr in April 2013 Vogue Australia 
Credit magsoffashion


----------



## dfry

Kourtney Kardashian wearing Saint Laurent Paris Escarpin Pumps 
Credit fashionbombdaily


----------



## dfry

Fergie
Credit zimbio


----------



## dfry

Alyona Subbotina in April 2013 LOfficiel Paris 
Credit fashnberry


----------



## dfry

Han Chae-Young wearing YSL Obsession platform pumps 
Credit rcfa


----------



## dfry

Kate Moss with Saint Laurent Betty Bag 
Credit rcfa


----------



## vesna

dfry said:


> Kate Moss with Saint Laurent Betty Bag
> Credit rcfa



Kate Moss looked divine in YSL wardrobe and bags before (my absolute favourite in terms of style and aging beautifully), in SLP stuff she looks .......just weird ??????  first that outfit which made her look ..again..weird, now this?


well, I just wanted to show this new version of SLP Kate Moss


----------



## vesna

and the *OLD version *which is somehow showing* more class* in adds as well as in real life


----------



## dfry

Will.i.am wearing Saint Laurent tuxedo jacket in London
Credit upscalehype


----------



## steph22

Rumer Willis


----------



## dfry

Kourtney Kardashian wearing Saint Laurent Paris Escarpin Pumps in West Hollywood
Credit zimbio


----------



## unoma

Delta Goodrem


----------



## steph22

Fergie


----------



## dfry

Jessica Chastain photobombs herself in France.  From her Facebook wall: 'Ok, here's pic  of me geeking out on my YSL campaign.'
Credit dailymail


----------



## steph22

Brooke Vincent


----------



## dfry

Lil Kim with YSL Tribute Patent Bag 
Credit urbanislandz and bergdorfgoodman


----------



## steph22

Lauren Pope


----------



## dfry

Joan Smalls wearing Saint Laurent in April 2013 Vogue Russia 
Credit fashiongonerogue


----------



## steph22

Rosie Huntington-Whiteley


----------



## dfry

Rosie Huntington-Whiteley wearing Saint Laurent hat  on cover of April 2013 Vogue Brazil 
Credit outfitid


----------



## dfry

Jessica Chastain wearing a YSL dress in Paris.
Credit justjared


----------



## dfry

Scott Disick wearing Saint Laurent denim shirt.
Credit upscalehype


----------



## dfry

Olivia Wilde wearing Saint Laurent on the cover of April 2013 Marie Claire 
Credit outfitid


----------



## dfry

Kelly Osbourne wearing Saint Laurent Paris cropped black leather motorcycle jacket.
Credit upscalehype


----------



## dfry

Sienna Miller wearing YSL sweater 
Credit outfitid and justjared


----------



## dfry

Kanye West wearing Saint Laurent boots when out to dinner with Kim Kardashian in Paris
Credit upscalehype and dailymail


----------



## steph22

Fergie


----------



## dfry

Courtney Love and Marilyn Manson in Saint Laurent Campaign
Credit justjared


----------



## dfry

Kim Gordon and Ariel Pink in Saint Laurent Campaign 
Credit justjared


----------



## dfry

Jada Pinkett Smith wearing Saint Laurent shoes
Credit justjared


----------



## dfry

Angelina Jolie at the Women in the World Summit 2013 in New York City
Credit rcfa


----------



## tiktok

dfry said:


> Angelina Jolie at the Women in the World Summit 2013 in New York City
> Credit rcfa



She looks like a bag lady, no pun intended.


----------



## dfry

Kourtney Kardashian wearing Saint Laurent Paris Escarpin Pumps visiting The Westlake Village Inn in CA.
Credit zimbio


----------



## steph22

Rosie Huntington-Whiteley


----------



## dfry

Nanna Øland Fabricius, aka Oh Land, wearing Saint Lauren while performing at Kering party. 
Credit style.com


----------



## dfry

Reggie Bush wearing YSL Malibu sneakers 
Credit UpscaleHype


----------



## steph22

Fergie 
(Source: FameFlynet Pictures)


----------



## dfry

Miley Cyrus wore Saint Laurent Paloma sandals to Pharrell Williams's 40th Birthday Party in Miami.
Credit fashionbombdaily


----------



## dfry

Rita Ora wore Saint Laurent hat, jacket, blouse, and pants to Bridget Kellys birthday party ain NYC   
Credit fashionbombdaily


----------



## dfry

Kelly Rowland in Saint Laurent Paloma sandals at the 4th Annual ELLE Women in Music Celebration.
Credit fashionbombdaily


----------



## dfry

Rita Ora in Saint Laurent at the 4th Annual ELLE Women in Music Celebration  
Credit fashionbombdaily


----------



## dfry

Miley out in Saint Laurent shoes again.
Credit dailymail


----------



## dfry

Kimberly Stewart with YSL leopard tote while out with daughter, Delilah.
Credit dailymail


----------



## dfry

Miguel performs wearing Saint Laurent Paris Blake Graphite Boots on Saturday Night Live.
Credit thisis50 and upscalehype


----------



## dfry

Miriam Yeung wearing Saint Laurent while holding her Best Actress award at the 2013 Hong Kong Film Awards.
Credit rcfa


----------



## dfry

Kim Kardashian wearing Saint Laurent at the MTV Movie Awards.
Credit outfitid and justjared


----------



## dfry

Nieves Alvarez Saint Laurent in Seville, Spain
Credit rcfa


----------



## dfry

Ke$ha wearing Saint Laurent Tribute Two Pumps while headed to Jimmy Kimmel Live 
Credit fashionbombdaily


----------



## steph22

Rosie Huntington-Whiteley


----------



## SarahVintage

Josephine de la Baume wearing mostly vintage YSL, her YSL collection is pretty impressive... more images here


for some reason I can't attach the images...  link above, I guess it is worth a look if you are a big ysl fan...


----------



## dfry

Taylor Swift wearing Saint Laurent Skating mini dress in April 2013 Wonderland magazine
Credit taylorswiftstyle


----------



## dfry

Jennifer Hudson wearing Saint Laurent shoes at the premiere of Call Me Crazy: A Five Film  
Credit fashionbombdaily and justjared


----------



## dfry

Kevin Hart wore Saint Laurent Paris Zip Cardigan Sweater at the BET Networks NY Upfront 2013
Credit upscalehype


----------



## Sofgren




----------



## dfry

Tamar Braxton wearing YSL pumps in her Instagram 
Credit fashionbombdaily


----------



## dfry

Kris Jenner wearing Saint Laurent pumps in Los Angeles yesterday.
Credit dailymail


----------



## dfry

Tamar Braxton in Beverly Hills 
Credit dailymail


----------



## dfry

Alexis Stoudemire wearing Saint Laurent dress at the premiere of her husband Amar'e Stoudemire's film, In The Moment, at the 2013 Tribeca Film Festival in NYC
Credit fashionbombdaily


----------



## steph22

Fergie 
(Source: FameFlynet Pictures)


----------



## dfry

Kate Moss wearing Saint Laurent cropped leather jacket in London last week.
Credit starstyle


----------



## dfry

Reese Witherspoon wearing Saint Laurent jewel-neck dress, Lutetia clutch, and shoes at the screening of the film 'Mud' in NYC
Credit becauseiamfabulous and shoerazzi


----------



## dfry

Kim Kardashian also had the Saint Laurent Lutetia clutch at Kourtney's birthday party 
Credit starstyle and justjared


----------



## dfry

Jennifer Love Hewitt at LAX today 
Credit dailymail


----------



## dfry

Carey Mulligan wore Saint Laurent t-strap platform pumps to the Tiffany & Co. Blue Book Ball held in NYC
Credit shoerazzi


----------



## dfry

Ashley Madekwe wearing Saint Laurent sandals at the Revenge Season 2 Wrap Party on April 20 in Los Angeles 
Credit justjared


----------



## steph22

Fergie


----------



## dfry

Lena Dunham head-to-toe in Saint Laurent at the 2013 Time 100 Gala held at Lincoln Center in New York City April 23 
Credit justjared


----------



## steph22

Eva Longoria


----------



## dfry

Rihanna - including her Instagram wearing Saint Laurent Paris Escarpin ankle strap pumps in New York City April 23
Credit upscalehype and justjared


----------



## dfry

Heidi Klum wearing Saint Laurent Jerry sandal at America's Got Talent Premiere Party in West Hollywood, April 24, 2013 
Credit starstyle


----------



## dfry

Karlie Kloss covers June 2013 Vogue Japan photographed by Hedi Slimane
Credit fashnberry


----------



## steph22

Bethenny Frankel


----------



## steph22

Tamara Ecclestone


----------



## steph22

Denise van Outen


----------



## steph22

*Kim Kardashian with Lutetia clutch.*


----------



## dfry

Luciana and Matt Damon at Harvard University.  Matt was a 1992 graduate of Harvard and was awarded the 2013 Harvard Arts Medal. 
Credit zimbio


----------



## dfry

Mel B in Saint Laurent Janis Sandals at the premiere party for the eighth season of Americas Got Talent 
Credit fashionbombdaily


----------



## dfry

Salma Hayek attended the 'Les P'tits Cracks' Charity Dinner held at the Pavillon Champs-Elysees in Paris, France 
Credit rcfa and dailymail


----------



## dfry

Taraji P. Henson wore Saint Laurent Thorn pumps to the Chanel Artists Dinner during the 2013 Tribeca Film Festival
Credit shoerazzi


----------



## dfry

Anna Dello Russo wearing Saint Laurent at the Vogue Festival on April 27 in London 
Credit vogue.co.uk


----------



## dfry

Selita EBanks with YSL clutch at the NYLON Guys April/May Cover Party for Adam Levine on April 25, 2013 in Los Angeles 
Credit becauseiamfabulous


----------



## dfry

Jennifer Love Hewitt and Brian Hallisy attended a wedding together for one of Jen's friends in SoHo, New York on April 27 
Credit zimbio


----------



## dfry

Kim Kardashian wearing Saint Laurent Opium Gold-Plated Tassel necklace in Mykonos, Greece April 27 and at the 2013 MTV Awards a couple of weeks ago.
Credit starstyle and instyle


----------



## dfry

Jennifer Lopez wearing Saint Laurent Baby Cat Tie Neck Mini Dress at the Hakkasan Las Vegas Grand Opening April 27
Credit fashionbombdaily and justjared


----------



## dfry

Miley Cyrus wearing Saint Laurent red suede Paris pumps at the Brian Bowen Smith Book Party Apri 27 
Credit starstyle


----------



## dfry

Will Smith wearing Yves Saint Laurent Malibu Blue Suede & Patent Leather Trim Pony hair sneakers while walking with Jaden at Narita Airport in Tokyo 
Credit upscalehype


----------



## dfry

Miley Cyrus wearing Saint Laurent Paloma sandals while filling up her gas tank on  April 30 in Studio City, Calif. 
Credit justjared


----------



## dfry

Nicole Richie wearing Saint Laurent Chain Embellished Cady Dress at the 2013 AOL Digital Content Newfront in NYC April 30 
Credit fashionbombdaily and zimbio


----------



## dfry

Heidi Klum wearing Saint Laurent Janis sandals at the Right End Hair Revolution at The Grove in Los Angeles, May 1
Credit starstyle


----------



## dfry

Tobey Maguire and his wife Jennifer Meyer Maguire both in Saint Laurent outfits at the premiere of The Great Gatsby on May 1 at Lincoln Center in New York City
Credit justjared and dailymail


----------



## dfry

Jourdan Dunn wearing Saint Laurent Janis Pointy Leather Pumps at the Whitney Museums Annual Art Party 
Credit fashionbombdaily


----------



## dfry

Miley Cyrus wearing Saint Laurent jacket and pants in Spring 2013 V Magazine 
Credit fashionbombdaily and vmagazine


----------



## dfry

Nicole Richie wearing Saint Laurent scarf at LAX Airport May 1
Credit starstyle


----------



## dfry

Kourtney Kardashian wearing Saint Laurent Paris Escarpin pumps while posing with Khloe and Kim to promote their Kardashian Kollection for Sears in Houston, TX May 4 
Credit dailymail


----------



## dfry

J.R. Smith at the post game press conference wearing a black Yves Saint Laurent Leather Lapel Credit upscalehype


----------



## dfry

This had not been posted:  Chris Brown wearing Yves Saint Laurent Leopard Loafers while exiting the Lamborghini last year 
Credit upscalehype


----------



## dfry

Frank Ocean wearing Yves Saint Laurent razor motif wool sweater at the GQ Men of the Year Party in Los Angeles in Nov last year.
Credit upscalehype


----------



## dfry

Miranda wore a Saint Laurent polka dot blouse to the Nur Khan and Harry Josh 12th Annual Spring Fling party 
Credit dailymail and outfitid


----------



## serenityneow

Just my two cents - I wish this thread were more bag-focused.  Lately, the pictures posted here seem to be of YSL clothes, not bags, and this is a bag forum.  Are celebs not carrying YSL bags lately?  Hmmm . . .


----------



## _lili_

serenityneow said:


> Just my two cents - I wish this thread were more bag-focused.  Lately, the pictures posted here seem to be of YSL clothes, not bags, and this is a bag forum.  Are celebs not carrying YSL bags lately?  Hmmm . . .



I feel the same way. This thread is for bags, not RTW celebrity endorsements and fashion editorials.


----------



## steph22

Coleen Rooney


----------



## flirtology

Cobie Smulders aka Robin carrying a YSL on How I Met Your Mother


----------



## pigleto972001

_lili_ said:


> I feel the same way. This thread is for bags, not RTW celebrity endorsements and fashion editorials.



Oh, I like the rtw 
Maybe they can split it into another thread?


----------



## Chloe302225

Alex Gerrard in Saint Laurent dress


----------



## steph22

Coleen Rooney with Lutetia Clutch.


----------



## steph22

Reese Withersoon with Lutetia Clutch.


----------



## Nolia

flirtology said:


> Cobie Smulders aka Robin carrying a YSL on How I Met Your Mother


 
Ha! I saw this last night and called it.  Then I cringed and let out a yelp when she just casually tossed it on the ground!!!


----------



## steph22

Hayley Hasselhoff


----------



## Aluxe

serenityneow said:


> Just my two cents - I wish this thread were more bag-focused.  Lately, the pictures posted here seem to be of YSL clothes, not bags, and this is a bag forum.  *Are celebs not carrying YSL bags lately?*  Hmmm . . .



Personally, I don't mind seeing the RTW and other pieces, especially as celeb folks don't seem to be carrying YSL bags it seems. There was the duffel, but now, apart from the Lutetia and the BDJ, I'm not seeing much myself. Hopefully, pics of celebs with YSL bags will pics up


----------



## steph22

Kate Moss


----------



## steph22

Coleen Rooney


----------



## steph22

Jessie J


----------



## steph22

Anne Hathaway


----------



## steph22

Cameron Diaz


----------



## dfry

_lili_ said:


> I feel the same way. This thread is for bags, not RTW celebrity endorsements and fashion editorials.


 


Aluxe said:


> Personally, I don't mind seeing the RTW and other pieces, especially as celeb folks don't seem to be carrying YSL bags it seems. There was the duffel, but now, apart from the Lutetia and the BDJ, I'm not seeing much myself. Hopefully, pics of celebs with YSL bags will pics up


 
I also like seeing everything the design house has to offer.  
Btw, bags that you see are "celebrity endorsements" since they are often gifts from designers so that they will be seen with them.


----------



## dfry

Jessica Chastain wore Saint Laurent to the amfAR Cinema Against AIDS Gala during the Cannes Film Festival May 23 
Credit dailymail


----------



## steph22

Cameron Diaz


----------



## steph22

Anne Hathaway


----------



## steph22

Cara Santana 
(Source: FameFlynet Pictures)


----------



## dfry

Katie Moss wore Saint Laurent leather jacket and carried a Saint Laurent Sac du Jour bag at The Dorchester Hotel on May 29 
Credit starstyle and dailymail


----------



## steph22

Kim Richards
(Source: FameFlynet Pictures)


----------



## dfry

Angelina Jolie wore Saint Laurent with Brad Pitt at the premiere of his movie World War Z in London June 2 
Credit dailymail


----------



## dfry

Angelina Jolie wore a custom Saint Laurent suit with Brad Pitt at the premiere of his new film 'World War Z' on June 3 in Paris, France 
Credit justjared


----------



## steph22

Cara Santana
(Source: FameFlynet Pictures)


----------



## steph22

Anne Hathaway


----------



## steph22

Taylor Armstrong
(Source: FameFlynet Pictures)


----------



## steph22

Charley Webb (R)


----------



## dfry

Scarlett Johansson wore Saint Laurent head-to-toe at the 2013 Tony Awards held at Radio City Music Hall on June 9 in New York City 
Credit justjared


----------



## steph22

Denise Richards


----------



## steph22

Fergie 
(Source: PacificCoastNews.com)


----------



## dfry

Rihanna wore Saint Laurent necklaces in Paris on June 4 
Credit justjared


----------



## steph22

Coleen Rooney


----------



## dfry

Nikki Sixx with his fiance Courtney Bingham at the Leica Store opening in Los Angeles June 20 
Credit dailymail


----------



## steph22

Selma Blair


----------



## steph22

Jennifer Love Hewitt


----------



## bobobob

Kate Moss wearing Saint Laurent SS 2013 jacket


----------



## bobobob

Jennifer Love Hewitt


----------



## bobobob

Vanessa White zimbio


----------



## bobobob

Cameron Diaz


----------



## bobobob

Vanessa White zimbio


----------



## bobobob

Salma Hayek


----------



## bobobob

Spanish actress Bibi Andersen  zimbio


----------



## bobobob

Alysson Paradis  zimbio


----------



## steph22

Elizabeth Hurley
(Source: FameFlynet Pictures)


----------



## bobobob

Shawn Southwick-King  zimbio


----------



## steph22

Coleen Rooney


----------



## bobobob

Angelina Jolie


----------



## bobobob

Bethenny Frankel  zimbio


----------



## ic_locon

Bethenny Frankel and her YSL Muse. 
Photo courtesy of people.com


----------



## bobobob

Cara Delevingne


----------



## steph22

Angelina Jolie


----------



## steph22

Selma Blair 
(Source: FameFlynet Pictures)


----------



## bobobob

Demi Lovato wearing Saint Laurent pumps


----------



## bobobob

Abbey Crouch


----------



## bobobob

Selma Blair  zimbio


----------



## bobobob

Kimberly Stewart  zimbio


----------



## bobobob

Selma Blair zimbio


----------



## bobobob

Selma Blair zimbio


----------



## bobobob

Jennifer Love Hewitt zimbio


----------



## Aluxe

I think she's a blogger, not a celeb though. Mods can remove if not in the proper place -


----------



## steph22

Abbey Crouch


----------



## bobobob

Chrissy Teigen


----------



## Aluxe




----------



## bobobob

Kimberly Stewart


----------



## bobobob

Abbey Crouch


----------



## bobobob

Liz Hurley


----------



## bobobob

Jelena Ristic zimbio


----------



## bobobob

Angelina Jolie and Brad Pitt hit the red carpet at the premiere of his latest film World War Z on Monday evening (July 29) in Tokyo, Japan. 

FYI: Angelina is wearing a Saint Laurent dress.


----------



## steph22

Angelina Jolie


----------



## bobobob

Paula Abdul zimbio


----------



## bobobob

Tara Reid


----------



## steph22

Abbey Crouch


----------



## steph22

Angelina Jolie


----------



## bobobob

Paula Abdul


----------



## bobobob

Reese Witherspoon zimbio


----------



## steph22

Abbey Crouch


----------



## prestwick

bobobob said:


> Reese Witherspoon zimbio


Is this the 6 or 12?


----------



## Ms. Bagaholic

Looks like the 12


----------



## steph22

Abbey Crouch


----------



## bobobob

Nicole Richie celebrity-gossip


----------



## bobobob

Jennifer Love Hewitt zimbio


----------



## bobobob

Jennifer Meyer zimbio


----------



## bobobob

Rachel McAdams attends the Universal Open Air Film Lounge with the special screening of 'Alles eine Frage der Zeit' at the Kino am Olympiasee on August 10, 2013 in Munich, Germany. credits: zimbio and vogue.com


----------



## bobobob

Angelina Jolie wearing Saint Laurent pants


----------



## steph22

Billie Faiers


----------



## bobobob

Singer Miley Cyrus attends the Teen Choice Awards 2013 at Gibson Amphitheatre on August 11, 2013 in Universal City, California. credits: zimbio and vogue.com


----------



## bobobob

Lady Gaga


----------



## bobobob

Tara Reid


----------



## steph22

Frankie Sandford


----------



## steph22

Eva Longoria
(Source: Jason Merritt/Getty Images North America)


----------



## bobobob

Lady Gaga wearing Saint Laurent blazer


----------



## bobobob

Lauren Pope


----------



## bobobob

Abbey Crouch


----------



## bobobob

Jessica Simpson


----------



## bobobob

Abbey Crouch


----------



## steph22

Abbey Crouch


----------



## bobobob

Niall Horan wearing a Saint Laurent varsity jacket. zimbio


----------



## valina

that bag looks so good on both of them!  i've never looked into YSL bags but now I think I should!


----------



## bobobob

South Korean actress Choi Ji-Woo


----------



## steph22

Miley Cyrus


----------



## bobobob

Jennifer Love Hewitt zimbio


----------



## steph22

Lauren Goodger


----------



## steph22

Jennifer Love Hewitt
(Source: FameFlynet Pictures)


----------



## bobobob

Lady Gaga wearing Saint Laurent leather dress. zimbio


----------



## bobobob

Lady Gaga wearing a Saint Laurent shirt. zimbio


----------



## steph22

Abbey Crouch


----------



## bobobob

Jennifer Love Hewitt


----------



## bobobob

Janice Dickinson zimbio


----------



## bobobob

Tish Cyrus


----------



## bobobob

Alicia Quarles


----------



## steph22

Tish Cyrus
(Source: Ignat/Bauer Griffin)


----------



## steph22

Kris Jenner
(Source: FameFlynet Pictures)


----------



## creighbaby

bobobob said:


> Alicia Quarles



Love this. She is actually a good friend and we see each other regularly.


----------



## steph22

Angelina Jolie


----------



## steph22

Angelina Jolie


----------



## steph22

Ashley Benson 
(Source: FameFlynet Pictures)


----------



## steph22

Nicole Richie


----------



## steph22

Ashley Benson 
(Source: FameFlynet Pictures)


----------



## bobobob

Nicole Richie


----------



## steph22

Ashley Benson


----------



## steph22

Angelina Jolie 
(Source: PacificCoastNews.com)


----------



## steph22

Angelina Jolie


----------



## karry326

steph22 said:


> Abbey Crouch
> 
> View attachment 2300700


That looks like annalynne mccord


----------



## steph22

Angelina Jolie 



​


----------



## steph22

Lindsay Lohan


----------



## steph22

Jessica Biel 
(Source: PacificCoastNews.com)


----------



## steph22

Dakota Johnson


----------



## steph22

Ashley Benson 
( Source: PacificCoastNews.com)


----------



## steph22

Jennifer Love Hewitt 
(Source: FameFlynet Pictures)


----------



## steph22

Abbey Crouch


----------



## steph22

Lauren Pope


----------



## steph22

Cara Santana
(Source: FameFlynet Pictures)


----------



## steph22

Reese Witherspoon 
(Source: PacificCoastNews.com)


----------



## steph22

Liz Hurley
(Source: PacificCoastNews.com)


----------



## steph22

Ashley Benson


----------



## bobobob

Nicole Kidman


----------



## steph22

Kate Moss


----------



## steph22

Angelina Jolie


----------



## steph22

Mila Kunis
(Source: FameFlynet Pictures)


----------



## steph22

Billi Mucklow


----------



## steph22

Cara Kilbey


----------



## steph22

Angelina Jolie


----------



## steph22

Abbey Crouch


----------



## steph22

Alexandra Richards
(Source: Pascal Le Segretain/Getty Images Europe)


----------



## steph22

Salma Hayek
(Source: Pascal Le Segretain/Getty Images Europe)


----------



## steph22

Janice Dickinson


----------



## steph22

Angelina Jolie


----------



## steph22

Leah Remini


----------



## bobobob

Cara Delevingne


----------



## bobobob

Jennifer Hudson


----------



## bobobob

Christa B. Allen (right)


----------



## bobobob

Reese Witherspoon


----------



## ajay

Jessica Jung (Member of korean girl group, Girls Generation)


----------



## ajay

Iggy Azalea


----------



## ajay

Jessica Biel


----------



## bobobob

Reese Witherspoon zimbio


----------



## bobobob

Ashley Benson


----------



## bobobob

Coleen Rooney


----------



## steph22

Brooke Vincent


----------



## bobobob

Kate Moss


----------



## steph22

Courteney Cox
(Source: FameFlynet Pictures)


----------



## bobobob

Hayden Panettiere (booties)


----------



## steph22

Abbey Clancy


----------



## bobobob

Maggie Gyllenhaal wearing vintage YSL wrap dress


----------



## bobobob

Chloe Moretz (top and skirt)


----------



## bobobob

Cara Santana zimbio


----------



## ajay

Ashley Benson
cr zimbio


----------



## ajay

Heidi Klum - leather jacket
cr zimbio


----------



## ajay

jessica jung


----------



## ajay

joss stone
cr zimbio


----------



## steph22

Pamela Anderson


----------



## steph22

Tara Reid


----------



## ajay

ashley benson
cr zimbio


----------



## ajay

Milla Jovovich


----------



## ajay

jessica jung


----------



## steph22

Kelly Osbourne


----------



## steph22

Ashley Benson


----------



## steph22

Ashley Benson 
(Source: FameFlynet Pictures)


----------



## steph22

Angelina Jolie


----------



## steph22

Kimberley Stewart


----------



## steph22

Chloe Moretz


----------



## steph22

Kate Moss


----------



## ajay

ashley benson
cr zimbio


----------



## ajay

Salma Hayek
cr zimbio


----------



## steph22

Christine Bleakley


----------



## steph22

Ashley Benson


----------



## steph22

Bethenny Frankel 
(Source: FameFlynet Pictures)


----------



## bobobob

Abbey Clancy


----------



## bobobob

Ashley Benson zimbio


----------



## bobobob

Stella Banderas zimbio


----------



## bobobob

Alessandra Ambrosio


----------



## bobobob

Ashley Benson


----------



## Chloe302225

Alex Gerrard


----------



## bobobob

Sheree Murphy


----------



## bobobob

Leah Remini


----------



## bobobob

Angelina Jolie


----------



## steph22

Coleen Rooney


----------



## bobobob

Ashley Benson zimbio


----------



## bobobob

Hailee Steinfeld


----------



## bobobob

Rumer Willis zimbio


----------



## steph22

Abbey Clancy


----------



## steph22

Pamela Anderson


----------



## steph22

Kate Moss


----------



## Aluxe

steph22 said:


> Pamela Anderson
> 
> View attachment 2383079



Just saw this pic elsewhere and had to come here to chat about it.

Pam looks so refined! She makes that bag look divine.

Wonder how long she'll keep the hair, or the look.

Hmm, just realized that she could have cut hair for health reasons. I hope she is okay.


----------



## bobobob

Ashley Benson


----------



## steph22

Fergie


----------



## lara0112

less is more in some cases..


----------



## bobobob

Courteney Cox zimbio


----------



## steph22

Fergie


----------



## steph22

Abbey Clancy


----------



## steph22

Rumer Willis


----------



## bobobob

Ashley Benson


----------



## bobobob

Rosie Huntington-Whiteley (cardigan)


----------



## bobobob

Rumer Willis


----------



## bobobob

Sarah Jessica Parker (jacket)


----------



## steph22

Bethenny Frankel


----------



## steph22

Kate Moss


----------



## Sariina

Ashley Benson really likes the tote, she looks great!


----------



## bobobob

Rumer Willis zimbio


----------



## steph22

Danielle Lineker


----------



## bobobob

Pamela Anderson


----------



## steph22

Celine Dion


----------



## bobobob

Tallulah Willis  zimbio


----------



## lara0112

bobobob said:


> Pamela Anderson





steph22 said:


> Celine Dion
> 
> View attachment 2393133



amazing looks!


----------



## bobobob

Jessie J


----------



## steph22

Phoebe Tonkin


----------



## steph22

Sheree Murphy


----------



## bobobob

Pamela Anderson


----------



## bobobob

Rumer Willis


----------



## bobobob

Rachel Zoe zimbio


----------



## bobobob

Sharon Stone zimbio


----------



## bobobob

Rumer Willis zimbio


----------



## bobobob

Taylor Armstrong zimbio


----------



## steph22

Karrueche Tran


----------



## bobobob

Christie Brinkley


----------



## bobobob

Pamela Anderson zimbio


----------



## bobobob

Kate Moss


----------



## bobobob

Celine Dion


----------



## bobobob

Hilaria Baldwin


----------



## bobobob

Celine Dion


----------



## bobobob

Ashley Benson


----------



## bobobob

Leah Remini


----------



## steph22

Rumer Willis


----------



## bobobob

Portia de Rossi


----------



## steph22

Pamela Anderson


----------



## steph22

Rachel Stevens


----------



## steph22

Eva Longoria


----------



## bobobob

Eva Longoria


----------



## bobobob

Rumer Willis


----------



## steph22

Cara Santana


----------



## steph22

Coleen Rooney


----------



## steph22

Rachel Zoe


----------



## steph22

Jessica Michibata via Instagram


----------



## bobobob

Rumer Willis


----------



## bobobob

Ana Vidic


----------



## steph22

Lisa Carrick


----------



## steph22

Bouchra Van Persie


----------



## steph22

Georgina Dorsett


----------



## bobobob

Lauren Pope zimbio


----------



## bobobob

Kathie Lee Gifford


----------



## bobobob

Ashley Benson zimbio


----------



## bobobob

Denise Richards


----------



## bobobob

Denise Richards zimbio


----------



## bobobob

Kelly Brook


----------



## bobobob

Jazmine Frank


----------



## steph22

Rachel Stevens


----------



## bobobob

Ferne McCann


----------



## steph22

Jessie J


----------



## bobobob

Jessica Alba


----------



## bobobob

Kelly Brook zimbio


----------



## steph22

Carey Mulligan



​


----------



## bobobob

Celine Dion


----------



## bobobob

Nieves Alvarez (clutch)


----------



## bobobob

Kelly Brook zimbio


----------



## steph22

Celine Dion


----------



## bobobob

Celine Dion


----------



## bobobob

Denise Richards zimbio


----------



## bobobob

Lea Michele


----------



## steph22

bobobob said:


> Lea Michele



Front view.


----------



## bobobob

Reese Witherspoon zimbio


----------



## steph22

Lea Michele


----------



## bobobob

Reese Witherspoon zimbio


----------



## bobobob

Coleen Rooney


----------



## bobobob

Alex Gerrard


----------



## bobobob

Lea Michele


----------



## steph22

Lindsay Lohan


----------



## bobobob

Kat Graham


----------



## bobobob

Sam Faiers


----------



## bobobob

Billie Faiers


----------



## bobobob

Rumer Willis


----------



## bobobob

Ashley Benson


----------



## bobobob

Kelly Brook


----------



## steph22

.


----------



## steph22

Stacy Martin


----------



## steph22

Jessica Alba


----------



## bobobob

Lea Michele


----------



## steph22

Kate Moss


----------



## steph22

Rumer Willis 
(Source: FameFlynet Pictures)


----------



## steph22

Kate Moss


----------



## fashion16

Kate Moss is looking rough these days.


----------



## Aluxe

Angela Yee


----------



## steph22

Reese Witherspoon


----------



## steph22

Lea Michele


----------



## steph22

Bethenny Frankel 
(Source: FameFlynet Pictures)


----------



## steph22

Joan Collins (Source: FameFlynet Pictures)


----------



## steph22

Lou Doillon


----------



## steph22

Reese Witherspoon 
(Source: FameFlynet Pictures)


----------



## steph22

Salma Hayek


----------



## bobobob

Reese Witherspoon zimbio


----------



## bobobob

.


----------



## steph22

Tamara Ecclestone


----------



## steph22

Ashley Benson


----------



## MyLVAddict

^^ is Ms Benson in a SL leather jacket too??


----------



## steph22

Kelly Brook


----------



## steph22

Abbey Clancy


----------



## bobobob

Kathy Hilton


----------



## bobobob

Lisa Vanderpump


----------



## bobobob

Eva Longoria


----------



## steph22

Lea Michele


----------



## steph22

Dasha Zhukova


----------



## bobobob

Matthew McConaughey


----------



## bobobob

Miranda Kerr (jacket and boots)


----------



## steph22

Ashley Benson


----------



## bobobob

Courteney Cox zimbio


----------



## bobobob

Zosia Mamet


----------



## bobobob

bobobob said:


> Courteney Cox zimbio



Better view.


----------



## steph22

Kylie Minogue


----------



## bobobob

Dianna Agron


----------



## bobobob

Jessica Hart


----------



## bobobob

Daisy Lowe zimbio


----------



## bobobob

Nicole Richie


----------



## bobobob

Ashley Benson zimbio


----------



## bobobob

Jennifer Meyer zimbio


----------



## steph22

Kylie Minogue


----------



## steph22

Reese Witherspoon


----------



## bobobob

Rochelle Humes


----------



## bobobob

Charlize Theron


----------



## steph22

Kelly Brook


----------



## steph22

Tara Reid


----------



## steph22

Hilary Duff
(Source: FameFlynet Pictures)


----------



## bobobob

Jared Leto


----------



## steph22

Dakota Johnson


----------



## bobobob

Kathy Hilton


----------



## bobobob

Paris Hilton zimbio


----------



## bobobob

Hilary Duff zimbio


----------



## steph22

Irina Shayk


----------



## steph22

Nicole Scherzinger


----------



## bobobob

Ashley Benson zimbio


----------



## bobobob

Paris Hilton


----------



## steph22

Ashley Benson


----------



## bobobob

Wendy Williams


----------



## bobobob

Kelly Brook


----------



## steph22

Denise Van Outen


----------



## steph22

Reese Witherspoon 
(Source: FameFlynet Pictures)


----------



## steph22

Jessie J


----------



## steph22

Hilary Duff 
(Source: FameFlynet Pictures)


----------



## steph22

Jessie J
(Source: FameFlynet Pictures)


----------



## steph22

Kelly Brook


----------



## steph22

Jessica Alba
(Source: Gvk/Bauergriffin.Com)


----------



## bobobob

Mariah Carey


----------



## bobobob

Patricia Arquette


----------



## steph22

Jessie J


----------



## steph22

Billie Faiers


----------



## steph22

Salma Hayek


----------



## steph22

Stella Banderas


----------



## steph22

Sofia Essaidi 
(Source: Pierre Suu/Getty Images Europe)


----------



## steph22

Reese Witherspoon


----------



## steph22

Portia de Rossi 
(Source: FameFlynet Pictures)


----------



## steph22

Ashley Benson 
(Source: FameFlynet Pictures)


----------



## steph22

Bethenny Frankel


----------



## steph22

Reese Witherspoon


----------



## steph22

Hilary Duff


----------



## steph22

Ashley Benson


----------



## steph22

Reese Witherspoon


----------



## steph22

Ashley Benson
(Source: FameFlynet Pictures)


----------



## steph22

Alex Gerrard


----------



## steph22

Jennifer Meyer


----------



## steph22

Kelly Brook


----------



## steph22

Pamela Anderson


----------



## steph22

Lisa Vanderpump


----------



## steph22

Ashley Benson


----------



## steph22

Lea Michele


----------



## steph22

Hilary Duff


----------



## steph22

Hilary Duff
(Source: FameFlynet Pictures)


----------



## steph22

Fergie
(Source: FameFlynet Pictures)


----------



## steph22

Jasmine Waltz


----------



## steph22

steph22 said:


> hilary duff
> (source: Fameflynet pictures)
> 
> View attachment 2483946


----------



## steph22

Shay Mitchell


----------



## steph22

Jasmine Waltz 
(Source: Gf/Bauergriffin.Com)


----------



## steph22

Reese Witherspoon
(Source: FameFlynet Pictures)


----------



## steph22

Danielle Lineker


----------



## steph22

Angelina Jolie


----------



## ChanelChap

Cameron Diaz totes a Sac du Jour in her new film, "The Other Woman."


----------



## steph22

Hilary Duff


----------



## steph22

Bethenny Frankel


----------



## steph22

Reese Witherspoon


----------



## steph22

Lea Michele


----------



## steph22

Reese Witherspoon


----------



## steph22

Fergie  
(Source: FameFlynet Pictures)


----------



## steph22

Tamara Ecclestone


----------



## steph22

Reese Witherspoon


----------



## steph22

Reese Witherspoon


----------



## steph22

Coleen Rooney


----------



## steph22

Anne Hathaway


----------



## steph22

Kyle Richards


----------



## steph22

Kate Beckinsale
(Source: FameFlynet Pictures)


----------



## steph22

Hilary Duff


----------



## steph22

Kylie Minogue


----------



## steph22

Kate Moss


----------



## steph22

Kylie Minogue


----------



## steph22

Courteney Cox


----------



## unoma

Abbey Clancy


----------



## steph22

Keeley Hawes


----------



## steph22

Lauren Pope


----------



## steph22

Reese Witherspoon 
(Source: FameFlynet Pictures)


----------



## steph22

Rosie Huntington-Whiteley


----------



## steph22

Courteney Cox


----------



## steph22

Hilary Duff


----------



## steph22

Lauren Silverman


----------



## steph22

Jessica Alba


----------



## steph22

Reese Witherspoon 
(Source: Bauergriffin.Com)


----------



## steph22

Ashley Benson
(Source: Bauergriffin.Com)


----------



## steph22

Billie Faeirs


----------



## steph22

Lauren Silverman


----------



## steph22

Reese Witherspoon


----------



## steph22

Kate Moss


----------



## steph22

Gigi Hadid


----------



## steph22

Lauren Silverman


----------



## steph22

Maria Fowler


----------



## steph22

Kate Moss


----------



## steph22

Emmanuelle Alt


----------



## steph22

Courteney Cox


----------



## steph22

Dianna Agron


----------



## steph22

Pamela Anderson


----------



## steph22

Lauren Pope


----------



## dowchius

The white ysl was the best!!!! I like it!!!!


----------



## dowchius

I have the black ysl muse, i love it and never let go of it, its classic..


----------



## steph22

Dianna Agron 
(Source: FameFlynet Pictures)


----------



## steph22

Ashley Benson 
(Source: Bauergriffin.Com)


----------



## steph22

Bethenny Frankel 
(Source: FameFlynet Pictures)


----------



## steph22

Tamara Ecclestone


----------



## steph22

Brooke Vincent


----------



## steph22

Lauren Conrad


----------



## steph22

Ashley Benson


----------



## steph22

Jessie J


----------



## steph22

Reese Witherspoon


----------



## steph22

Courteney Cox


----------



## steph22

Joan Collins


----------



## steph22

Vanessa Hudgens


----------



## steph22

Miranda Kerr


----------



## steph22

Blanda Eggenschwiler


----------



## steph22

Sam Faeirs


----------



## steph22

Kylie Minogue 
(Source: Gf/Bauergriffin.Com)


----------



## Muppet18

Is this the new size Kylie is carrying?


----------



## steph22

Reese Witherspoon


----------



## steph22

Ashley Benson


----------



## steph22

Jaime King


----------



## steph22

Ashley Benson


----------



## steph22

Jourdan Dunn


----------



## steph22

Fergie


----------



## jessivana

chiara ferragni


----------



## steph22

Kylie Minogue


----------



## steph22

Hilary Duff 
(Source: FameFlynet Pictures)


----------



## steph22

Fergie


----------



## steph22

Ashley Benson


----------



## steph22

Jessica Hart 
(Source: FameFlynet Pictures)


----------



## steph22

Ashley Benson


----------



## steph22

Pamela Anderson


----------



## steph22

Bethenny Frankel


----------



## steph22

Lauren Silverman


----------



## steph22

Jessica Wright


----------



## unoma

Luisa Zissman


----------



## steph22

Lauren Pope


----------



## steph22

Jessica Wright


----------



## steph22

Billie Faeirs


----------



## steph22

Danielle Lloyd


----------



## steph22

Jessica Wright


----------



## steph22

Reese Witherspoon


----------



## bobobob

Reese Witherspoon zimbio


----------



## steph22

Reese Witherspoon 
(Source: FameFlynet Pictures)


----------



## steph22

Pamela Anderson






​


----------



## steph22

Tamara Ecclestone


----------



## steph22

Bridget Moynahan


----------



## steph22

Coleen Rooney


----------



## steph22

Nicole Kidman


----------



## steph22

Lauren Pope


----------



## steph22

Danielle Lloyd


----------



## steph22

Jill Dempsey


----------



## steph22

Reese Witherspoon


----------



## steph22

Lauren Pope


----------



## steph22

Natasha Lyonne


----------



## steph22

Tamara Ecclestone


----------



## steph22

Reese Witherspoon


----------



## steph22

Sam Faeirs


----------



## steph22

Gemma Collins


----------



## steph22

Maria Fowler


----------



## antheakuma

Kate Winslet 
New Rive Gauche
Source: coolspotters.com


----------



## steph22

Jessica Wright


----------



## steph22

Emma Watson


----------



## steph22

Pamela Anderson


----------



## steph22

Reese Witherspoon 



​


----------



## steph22

Courteney Cox


----------



## steph22

Rosie Huntington-Whiteley


----------



## steph22

Courteney Cox 



​


----------



## steph22

Rita Ora


----------



## steph22

Kate Moss


----------



## steph22

Fergie 
(Source: FameFlynet Pictures)


----------



## steph22

Denise Van Outen


----------



## steph22

Angelina Jolie


----------



## steph22

Reese Witherspoon


----------



## steph22

Kim Kardashian


----------



## steph22

Rosie Huntington-Whiteley


----------



## steph22

Reese Witherspoon 
(Source: FameFlynet Pictures)


----------



## steph22

Jessica Hart


----------



## unoma

Terri Seymour


----------



## steph22

Tamara Ecclestone


----------



## steph22

Jessica Simpson


----------



## steph22

Kylie Minogue


----------



## steph22

Lauren Goodger


----------



## steph22

Tamara Ecclestone


----------



## steph22

Angelina Jolie


----------



## steph22

Kylie Minogue


----------



## steph22

Kylie Minogue


----------



## steph22

Petra Nemcova 



​


----------



## steph22

Pamela Anderson


----------



## steph22

Tamara Ecclestone


----------



## bobobob

Kiera Chaplin zimbio


----------



## steph22

Lauren Goodger


----------



## steph22

Salma Hayek


----------



## steph22

Zoe Saldana


----------



## steph22

Lindsay Lohan


----------



## steph22

Jasmin Walia


----------



## steph22

Billie Faeirs


----------



## steph22

Milla Jovovich


----------



## steph22

Emma Watson


----------



## bobobob

Isild Le Besco zimbio


----------



## steph22

Kylie Minogue


----------



## bobobob

Kourtney Kardashian


----------



## bobobob

Jennifer Meyer zimbio


----------



## bobobob

Brooke Vincent zimbio


----------



## steph22

Kaley Cuoco


----------



## steph22

Margot Robbie


----------



## steph22

Pamela Anderson


----------



## bobobob

Dakota Johnson zimbio


----------



## steph22

Fergie (Source: FameFlynet Pictures)


----------



## steph22

Jaime King
(Source: FameFlynet Pictures)


----------



## steph22

Petra Stunt


----------



## steph22

Tamara Ecclestone


----------



## unoma

Alesha Dixon


----------



## steph22

Liz Hurley


----------



## steph22

steph22 said:


> liz hurley
> 
> View attachment 2640390


----------



## steph22

Jaime King 
(Source: FameFlynet Pictures)


----------



## steph22

Stacy Keibler


----------



## steph22

Laura Bailey


----------



## steph22

Olivia Munn


----------



## fightdirrty

Christina Aguilera With her Baby SDJ


----------



## steph22

Fergie (Source: FameFlynet Pictures)


----------



## steph22

Stacy Keibler


----------



## steph22

Jessie J


----------



## steph22

Jessica Simpson


----------



## steph22

Lindsay Lohan


----------



## steph22

Margot Robbie


----------



## steph22

Jessica Simpson


----------



## steph22

Liz Hurley


----------



## steph22

Coleen Rooney


----------



## steph22

Danielle Lineker


----------



## steph22

Jasmin Walia


----------



## steph22

Jessica Wright


----------



## steph22

Eva Longoria


----------



## steph22

Anna Faris


----------



## steph22

Lea Michele


----------



## steph22

Imogen Thomas


----------



## steph22

Bar Refaeli


----------



## steph22

Jessica Simpson


----------



## steph22

Emma Miller


----------



## steph22

Rosie Huntington-Whitely


----------



## steph22

Kyle Richards


----------



## steph22

Danielle Lineker


----------



## steph22

Katherine Jenkins


----------



## steph22

Danielle Lineker


----------



## steph22

Zoe Hardman


----------



## steph22

Amber Rose
(Source: Gvk/Bauergriffin.Com)


----------



## steph22

Kendall Jenner


----------



## steph22

Lucy Hale


----------



## steph22

Kristin Davis


----------



## steph22

Hannah Bagshawe


----------



## steph22

Liz Hurley


----------



## steph22

Jessica Wright


----------



## steph22

Jessica Alba


----------



## steph22

Rosie Huntington-Whiteley


----------



## steph22

Abbey Clancy


----------



## steph22

Gwendoline Christie


----------



## steph22

Tara Reid


----------



## steph22

Rosie Huntington-Whiteley


----------



## steph22

Karlie Kloss


----------



## steph22

Tamara Ecclestone


----------



## steph22

Stacy Keibler


----------



## steph22

Lauren Pope


----------



## steph22

Keke Palmer


----------



## steph22

Maisie Williams


----------



## steph22

Ashley Benson


----------



## steph22

Aly Michalka


----------



## steph22

Tamara Ecclestone


----------



## steph22

Tamara Ecclestone


----------



## purplepinky

What colour is Kendal Jenner's mini?


----------



## steph22

Miranda Kerr


----------



## steph22

Melanie Griffith 
(Source: FameFlynet Pictures)


----------



## bobobob

Lindsay Lohan


----------



## steph22

Kate Beckinsale


----------



## bobobob

Rosie Huntington-Whiteley


----------



## bobobob

Kate Beckinsale


----------



## steph22

Lea Michele


----------



## steph22

Daisy Lowe (right)


----------



## steph22

Kelly Brook


----------



## steph22

Tamara Ecclestone


----------



## steph22

Jessie J


----------



## steph22

Amber Rose


----------



## steph22

Reese Witherspoon
(Source: FameFlynet Pictures)


----------



## steph22

Lea Michele


----------



## steph22

Reese Witherspoon
(Source: FameFlynet Pictures)


----------



## steph22

Rose McGowan


----------



## steph22

Amber Rose


----------



## steph22

Lea Michele


----------



## steph22

Kelly Brook


----------



## steph22

Carey Mulligan


----------



## steph22

Lea Michele


----------



## steph22

Lea Michele


----------



## steph22

Jessica Alba


----------



## steph22

Lea Michele


----------



## steph22

Jessica Wright


----------



## steph22

Lily Aldridge


----------



## steph22

Iggy Azalea


----------



## steph22

Kate Beckinsale


----------



## steph22

Kyle Richards


----------



## steph22

Miley Cyrus


----------



## steph22

Jessica Hart


----------



## steph22

Jessica Alba


----------



## steph22

Kris Jenner


----------



## steph22

Tamara Ecclestone


----------



## steph22

Nikki Philips


----------



## steph22

Nicole Scherzinger


----------



## steph22

Kim Kardashian


----------



## steph22

Kimberley Garner


----------



## bobobob

North West


----------



## steph22

Nicki Minaj


----------



## steph22

Toni Garrn


----------



## steph22

Denise Van Outen


----------



## steph22

Brooke Vincent


----------



## steph22

Rosie Huntington-Whiteley



​


----------



## steph22

Daisy Lowe


----------



## steph22

Anna Gunn


----------



## steph22

Jessica Alba


----------



## steph22

Denise Van Outen


----------



## steph22

Kimberley Garner


----------



## steph22

Maria Fowler


----------



## steph22

Irina Shayk


----------



## steph22

Alex Gerrard


----------



## steph22

Kimberley Garner


----------



## steph22

Jessie J


----------



## steph22

Kris Jenner


----------



## steph22

Rumer Willis


----------



## steph22

Salma Hayek 
(Source: Pascal Le Segretain/Getty Images Europe)


----------



## steph22

Lucy Hale


----------



## steph22

Hilary Duff


----------



## steph22

Rosie Huntington-Whiteley


----------



## steph22

Helen Flanagan


----------



## steph22

Brooke Vincent


----------



## steph22

Jessie J


----------



## steph22

Kris Jenner


----------



## steph22

Demi Lovato


----------



## steph22

Hilary Swank


----------



## Kmruss1

Can someone let me know what you thin of this bag? I really want to buy it but don't want to be ripped off.
http://www.ebay.com/itm/YSL-Saint-L...416?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item20ed513030


----------



## steph22

Jessie J


----------



## steph22

Elizabeth Hurley


----------



## steph22

Lauren Silverman


----------



## steph22

Rachel Bilson


----------



## steph22

Lucy Hale


----------



## steph22

Helen Flanagan


----------



## steph22

Naya Riveira


----------



## steph22

Miranda Kerr


----------



## steph22

Miley Cyrus


----------



## steph22

Miranda Kerr


----------



## steph22

Lauren Silverman


----------



## steph22

Miranda Kerr


----------



## steph22

Liz Hurley


----------



## steph22

Coleen Rooney


----------



## steph22

Rosie Huntington-Whiteley


----------



## steph22

Jerry Hall


----------



## steph22

Kris Jenner


----------



## miriammarquez

Kim Kardashian


----------



## steph22

Rosie Huntington-Whiteley


----------



## steph22

Rachelle Lefevre
(Source: FameFlynet Pictures)


----------



## steph22

Jasmin Walia


----------



## steph22

Salma Hayek


----------



## steph22

Alex Gerrard


----------



## steph22

Vanessa Lachey


----------



## steph22

Jessica Chastain
(Source: FameFlynet Pictures)


----------



## steph22

Helen Flanagan


----------



## steph22

Nicole Scherzinger


----------



## steph22

Vanessa White


----------



## steph22

Reese Witherspoon


----------



## steph22

Rosie Huntington-Whiteley


----------



## steph22

Jessica Hart


----------



## steph22

Sarah Michelle Gellar


----------



## steph22

Aisleyne Horgan-Wallace


----------



## steph22

Helen Flanagan


----------



## steph22

Jessie J


----------



## steph22

Gemma Merna


----------



## steph22

Kate Beckinsale


----------



## steph22

Scarlett Johansson


----------



## steph22

Jessica Chastain


----------



## steph22

Frankie Bridge


----------



## steph22

Coleen Rooney


----------



## steph22

Jessica Wright


----------



## steph22

Hailey Baldwin


----------



## miriammarquez

Olivia Culpo


----------



## steph22

Ana Ivanovic


----------



## steph22

Rose McGowan


----------



## steph22

Lindsay Lohan


----------



## steph22

Reese Witherspoon


----------



## steph22

Lindsay Lohan


----------



## Luxchic77

Miriam Yeung (Hong Kong actress & singer) 
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
Credit: her Instagram


----------



## Luxchic77

Photo from Joey Yung's (Hong Kong singer & actress) Instagram


----------



## steph22

Lindsay Lohan


----------



## Luxchic77

Miriam Yeung (HK singer & actress)
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
Credit: her Instagram


----------



## steph22

Olivia Culpo


----------



## steph22

Reese Witherspoon


----------



## miriammarquez

Kris Jenner


----------



## Luxchic77

Miriam Yeung (Hong Kong actress & singer)
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
Credit: her Instagram


----------



## steph22

Reese Witherspoon


----------



## steph22

Lauren Pope


----------



## steph22

Rachel Zoe


----------



## steph22

Rachel Zoe


----------



## steph22

Gigi Hadid


----------



## bobobob

LeAnn Rimes


----------



## bobobob

Rachel Zoe


----------



## steph22

Rita Ora


----------



## steph22

Hannah Bagshawe


----------



## steph22

Tallulah Willis


----------



## bobobob

Gigi Hadid


----------



## steph22

Rita Ora


----------



## bobobob

Hannah Bagshawe zimbio


----------



## steph22

Rita Ora


----------



## steph22

Mary Elizabeth Winstead


----------



## bobobob

Angelina Jolie


----------



## bobobob

Pixie Lott


----------



## bobobob

Luisa Zissman


----------



## steph22

Sarah Paulson


----------



## bobobob

Jennifer Aniston


----------



## steph22

Rachel Zoe


----------



## steph22

Rumer Willis


----------



## steph22

Fabiana Flossi


----------



## steph22

Nina Agdal


----------



## steph22

Ellie Goulding


----------



## steph22

Miley Cyrus


----------



## steph22

Giuliana Rancic 
(Source: Gonzalo/Bauergriffin.Com)


----------



## steph22

Ashley Benson


----------



## bobobob

Jenna Dewan-Tatum zimbio


----------



## steph22

Hailey Baldwin


----------



## steph22

Lea Michele


----------



## bobobob

Rachel Zoe zimbio


----------



## steph22

Christine Bleakley


----------



## steph22

Salma Hayek


----------



## steph22

Rita Ora


----------



## steph22

Reese Witherspoon


----------



## steph22

Daisy Lowe


----------



## steph22

Rosie Huntington-Whiteley


----------



## steph22

Kate Ford


----------



## steph22

LeAnn Rimes


----------



## steph22

DJ Zara Martin


----------



## steph22

Rosie Huntington-Whiteley


----------



## miriammarquez

Salma Hayek


----------



## steph22

Rumer Willis


----------



## steph22

Daisy Lowe


----------



## steph22

Kate Beckinsale


----------



## steph22

Danielle Lloyd


----------



## steph22

Rosie Huntington Whiteley 
(Source: Gvk/Bauergriffin.Com)


----------



## steph22

Laeticia Hallyday 
(Source: FameFlynet Pictures)


----------



## steph22

Kate Beckinsale


----------



## steph22

Gigi Hadid


----------



## steph22

Salma Hayek


----------



## steph22

Rita Ora


----------



## steph22

Daisy Lowe


----------



## steph22

Jessica Wright


----------



## steph22

Rachel Zoe


----------



## steph22

LeAnn Rimes


----------



## steph22

Demi Lovato


----------



## steph22

Dakota Johnson


----------



## steph22

Emilia Clarke


----------



## steph22

Rachel Zoe


----------



## steph22

Dakota Johnson


----------



## steph22

Rita Ora


----------



## steph22

Khloe Kardashian


----------



## steph22

Angelina Jolie


----------



## steph22

Denise Van Outen


----------



## steph22

Zoe Saldana


----------



## steph22

Khloe Kardashian


----------



## steph22

Khloe Kardashian


----------



## steph22

LeAnn Rimes


----------



## steph22

Danielle Lloyd


----------



## steph22

Dakota Johnson


----------



## steph22

Zoe Saldana


----------



## steph22

Angelina Jolie


----------



## steph22

Sara Foster


----------



## miriammarquez

Daisy Lowe


----------



## steph22

Daisy Lowe


----------



## steph22

Zoe Saldana


----------



## steph22

Coleen Rooney


----------



## steph22

Alex Gerrard


----------



## steph22

Hannah Bagshawe


----------



## minababe

steph22 said:


> Coleen Rooney
> 
> View attachment 2910685


 
are there more pics ? I would like to see more of her purse


----------



## steph22

Rosie Huntington-Whiteley


----------



## steph22

Rosie Huntington-Whiteley


----------



## steph22

Gigi Hadid


----------



## krawford

I don't think that is Gigi Hadid


----------



## JWiseman

steph22 said:


> Gigi Hadid
> 
> View attachment 2916812





krawford said:


> I don't think that is Gigi Hadid



Definitely not Gigi Hadid.


----------



## LOUKPEACH

steph22 said:


> Hannah Bagshawe
> 
> View attachment 2912917


Beautiful bag indeed!


----------



## minababe

JWiseman said:


> Definitely not Gigi Hadid.


 


krawford said:


> I don't think that is Gigi Hadid


 


but her bag is nice


----------



## steph22

JWiseman said:


> Definitely not Gigi Hadid.


 


krawford said:


> I don't think that is Gigi Hadid


 


steph22 said:


> Gigi Hadid
> 
> View attachment 2916812


 
Sorry it's Hailey Baldwin.


----------



## steph22

Zoe Saldana


----------



## steph22

Rita Ora


----------



## steph22

Miley Cyrus


----------



## steph22

Sharon Stone


----------



## steph22

Rachel Zoe


----------



## steph22

Khloe Kardashian


----------



## steph22

Jessica Chastain


----------



## steph22

Salma Hayek


----------



## miriammarquez

Vanessa White


----------



## steph22

Dakota Johnson


----------



## steph22

Lauren Silverman


----------



## steph22

Rita Ora


----------



## steph22

Lauren Silverman


----------



## steph22

Jennifer Love Hewitt


----------



## steph22

Rachel Zoe


----------



## steph22

Hailey Baldwin


----------



## steph22

Vanessa Hudgens


----------



## steph22

LeAnn Rimes


----------



## steph22

Emilia Clarke


----------



## steph22

Rachel Zoe


----------



## steph22

Emilia Clarke


----------



## steph22

Kris Jenner


----------



## steph22

Coleen Rooney


----------



## steph22

Amber Rose
(Source: Gvk/Bauergriffin.Com)


----------



## steph22

Dakota Johnson


----------



## steph22

Vanessa Hudgens


----------



## steph22

Hailey Baldwin


----------



## steph22

Dakota Johnson


----------



## steph22

LeAnn Rimes


----------



## steph22

Kelly Brook


----------



## steph22

Rosie Huntington-Whitley


----------



## steph22

Danielle Lloyd


----------



## steph22

Kylie Jenner


----------



## steph22

Kris Jenner


----------



## steph22

Kendall Jenner


----------



## LOUKPEACH

steph22 said:


> Kylie Jenner
> 
> View attachment 2952378


Love her bag. Such a cute color


----------



## steph22

Jennifer Love Hewitt


----------



## steph22

Tara Lipinski 
(Source: Gvk/Bauergriffin.Com)


----------



## nsiu




----------



## steph22

Kylie Jenner


----------



## LOUKPEACH

nsiu said:


>


Love this


----------



## steph22

Zoe Saldana


----------



## steph22

Khloe Kardashian


----------



## grace.tumbel

steph22 said:


> Coleen Rooney
> 
> View attachment 2910685


Love this pink bag


----------



## grace.tumbel

steph22 said:


> Salma Hayek
> 
> View attachment 2874365


Fringed bag....love it


----------



## grace.tumbel

miriammarquez said:


> Kim Kardashian


Great combo...kk, norie and a bit of saint laurent xxx


----------



## grace.tumbel

steph22 said:


> Tamara Ecclestone
> 
> View attachment 2683716


Nice clutch


----------



## grace.tumbel

steph22 said:


> Kendall Jenner
> 
> View attachment 2952384


Dream bag....baby sac de jour in crisp white


----------



## grace.tumbel

steph22 said:


> LeAnn Rimes
> 
> View attachment 2886285


Want this bag now....x


----------



## grace.tumbel

steph22 said:


> Coleen Rooney
> 
> View attachment 2823761


Rooney ysl shoes is to die for xxx


----------



## grace.tumbel

steph22 said:


> Maria Fowler
> 
> View attachment 2756257


Faceoff...saint laurent vs chanel


----------



## grace.tumbel

steph22 said:


> Gigi Hadid
> 
> View attachment 2916812


Was not gigi hadid sorry


----------



## grace.tumbel

steph22 said:


> Rita Ora
> 
> View attachment 2593089


Grey.....


----------



## grace.tumbel

Ronja said:


> Kate and Liv with a *Yves St. Laurent* Nadja bag. Love this one. I want it...
> 
> 
> View attachment 45361
> View attachment 45362
> View attachment 45363
> View attachment 45364
> 
> 
> Ronja


Where can i still find this bag....love it


----------



## steph22

Lea Michele


----------



## steph22

Reese Witherspoon


----------



## steph22

Hilaria Baldwin


----------



## steph22

LeAnn Rimes


----------



## steph22

Helen Flanagan


----------



## LOUKPEACH

steph22 said:


> Hilaria Baldwin
> 
> View attachment 2964883


Gorgeous color


----------



## steph22

Courtney Cox


----------



## steph22

Miley Cyrus


----------



## steph22

Rachel Zoe


----------



## steph22

Kendall Jenner


----------



## steph22

Kyle Richards


----------



## steph22

Hailey Baldwin


----------



## steph22

Angelina Jolie


----------



## steph22

Daisy Lowe


----------



## steph22

Kate Upton


----------



## steph22

Zoe Saldana


----------



## steph22

Kate Upton


----------



## russell317

Kate Upton carries the sac de jour so well! Lovely!


----------



## steph22

Hailey Baldwin


----------



## steph22

Nicola Peltz


----------



## steph22

Olivia Culpo


----------



## steph22

Jessica Simpson


----------



## aa12

steph22 said:


> Kate Upton
> 
> View attachment 2976560



Is this the SDJ in fog?


----------



## steph22

Lisa Rinna


----------



## steph22

Cara Santana


----------



## steph22

Irina Shayk


----------



## steph22

Salma Hayek


----------



## steph22

Danielle Lineker


----------



## steph22

Coleen Rooney


----------



## steph22

Coleen Rooney


----------



## steph22

Reese Witherspoon


----------



## steph22

Demi Lovato


----------



## steph22

Demi Lovato


----------



## steph22

Jessica Biel


----------



## steph22

Kourtney Kardashian


----------



## ayumiken

Ronja said:


> J.Lo with her Yves St. Laurent Muse
> 
> View attachment 45374
> 
> 
> Ronja


Loving J.Lo's huge white muse..... specially for summer


----------



## steph22

Hilary Duff


----------



## steph22

Nina Agdal


----------



## steph22

Rochelle Humes


----------



## steph22

Rosie Huntington-Whitely


----------



## steph22

Kris Jenner


----------



## steph22

Kate Winslet


----------



## mashedpotato

Hilary Duff


----------



## steph22

Stephanie Needham


----------



## steph22

Kate Winslet


----------



## steph22

Guiliana Rancic


----------



## steph22

Jessica Simpson


----------



## steph22

Rosie Huntington-Whitely


----------



## steph22

Lindsay Lohan


----------



## steph22

Kendall Jenner


----------



## miriammarquez

Kendall Jenner


----------



## steph22

Jenna Dewan


----------



## steph22

Salma Hayek


----------



## steph22

Kendall Jenner


----------



## steph22

Chrissy Teigen


----------



## steph22

Chrissy Teigen


----------



## Althea G.

steph22 said:


> Chrissy Teigen
> 
> View attachment 3050863



Cute bag, but I LOVE her hair!


----------



## steph22

Alex Gerrard


----------



## steph22

Kendall Jenner


----------



## steph22

Wallis Day


----------



## steph22

Petra Stunt


----------



## steph22

Lucy Hale


----------



## steph22

Kourtney Kardashian


----------



## steph22

Kate Thornton


----------



## mashedpotato

kendall jenner, Saint Laurent


----------



## steph22

Nicole Richie


----------



## steph22

Coleen Rooney


----------



## steph22

Charlotte McKinney


----------



## steph22

Sam Taylor-Wood


----------



## steph22

Alessandra Ambrosio


----------



## LOUKPEACH

steph22 said:


> Sam Taylor-Wood
> 
> View attachment 3067363


Beautiful Camel color


----------



## steph22

Danielle Lloyd


----------



## steph22

Alex Gerrard


----------



## steph22

Kourtney Kardashian


----------



## steph22

Lily Donaldson


----------



## miriammarquez

Zendaya Coleman's shoes


----------



## steph22

Amber Valetta


----------



## steph22

Kourtney Kardashian


----------



## steph22

Fergie


----------



## steph22

Sharon Stone


----------



## steph22

Kourtney Kardashian


----------



## steph22

Malika Haqq


----------



## steph22

Sam Taylor-Wood


----------



## steph22

Abbey Clancey


----------



## steph22

Kourtney Kardashian


----------



## casseyelsie

steph22 said:


> Kourtney Kardashian
> 
> View attachment 3086568







steph22 said:


> Kourtney Kardashian
> 
> View attachment 3090707




Does anyone know what are names of this 2 YSL?  TIa


----------



## ElectronicBeats

casseyelsie said:


> Does anyone know what are names of this 2 YSL?  TIa



Sorry, I only know the name of the first bag. It's the Anita flat bag.


----------



## LOUKPEACH

steph22 said:


> Abbey Clancey
> 
> View attachment 3090112


So chic


----------



## steph22

Bells Hadid


----------



## steph22

Miranda Kerr


----------



## moi et mes sacs

steph22 said:


> Bells Hadid
> 
> View attachment 3096022


Soooo beautiful. Is this nano SDJ.


----------



## steph22

Carmen Electra


----------



## steph22

Alex Gerrard


----------



## steph22

Louise Thompson


----------



## steph22

Kourtney Kardashian


----------



## steph22

Reese Witherspoon


----------



## steph22

Kourtney Kardashian


----------



## steph22

Fergie


----------



## steph22

Bella Hadid


----------



## steph22

Alessandra Ambrosio


----------



## steph22

Kourtney Kardashian


----------



## steph22

Amber Valletta


----------



## steph22

Danielle Lineker


----------



## steph22

Alex Gerrard


----------



## Miss World

Lindsay Lohan wearing a Saint Laurent Toy Duffle Mini Bag with chain strap.


----------



## steph22

Reese Witherspoon


----------



## _purseaddict_

steph22 said:


> Alex Gerrard
> 
> View attachment 3109868




[emoji173]&#65039; her boots.


----------



## steph22

Lilly Kerssenberg


----------



## steph22

Caroline Flack


----------



## steph22

Lily Aldridge


----------



## steph22

Alessandra Ambrosio


----------



## steph22

Katie Holmes


----------



## steph22

Bella Hadid


----------



## steph22

Gisele Bundchen


----------



## steph22

Cara Santana


----------



## steph22

Reese Witherspoon


----------



## steph22

Lauren Silverman


----------



## steph22

Kendall Jenner


----------



## steph22

Bella Hadid


----------



## steph22

Demi Lovato


----------



## steph22

Kendall Jenner


----------



## steph22

Dakota Johnson


----------



## steph22

Emma Watson


----------



## steph22

Ashley Tisdale


----------



## steph22

Jessica Simpson


----------



## steph22

Olivia Culpo


----------



## steph22

steph22 said:


> ashley tisdale
> 
> View attachment 3122451


----------



## steph22

Vanessa Hudgens


----------



## steph22

Caroline Flack


----------



## steph22

Kourtney Kardashian


----------



## steph22

Kate Moss


----------



## steph22

Bella Hadid


----------



## steph22

Bella Hadid


----------



## steph22

Kourtney Kardashian


----------



## steph22

Louise Thompson


----------



## steph22

Dakota Johnson


----------



## steph22

Petra Ecclestone


----------



## steph22

Cat Deeley


----------



## steph22

Jessica Chastain


----------



## steph22

Rosie Huntington-Whiteley


----------



## steph22

Jessica Simpson


----------



## steph22

Anne Hathaway


----------



## steph22

Jessica Simpson


----------



## steph22

Brooke Vincent


----------



## steph22

Rosie Huntington-Whiteley


----------



## LOUKPEACH

steph22 said:


> Rosie Huntington-Whiteley
> 
> View attachment 3139441


She looks amazing


----------



## steph22

Anne Hathaway


----------



## steph22

Gisele Bundchen


----------



## steph22

Tamsin Outhwaite


----------



## steph22

Rosie Huntington-Whiteley


----------



## casseyelsie

steph22 said:


> Rosie Huntington-Whiteley
> 
> View attachment 3143648




What's the exact name of that bag?  It's so gorgeous!


----------



## steph22

Reese Witherspoon


----------



## steph22

Kendall Jenner


----------



## tuowei

steph22 said:


> Rosie Huntington-Whiteley
> 
> View attachment 3143648


This candid is so unfair  RHW is so beautiful & photogenic.


----------



## steph22

Cara Santana


----------



## LOUKPEACH

steph22 said:


> Kendall Jenner
> 
> View attachment 3144630


She's so chic


----------



## steph22

Cheryl Fernandez-Versini


----------



## steph22

Fergie


----------



## miriammarquez

Catherine Deneuve


----------



## steph22

Salma Hayek


----------



## steph22

Cate Blanchett


----------



## AmeeLVSBags

steph22 said:


> Salma Hayek
> 
> View attachment 3149343


 
I don't like the sheer blouse look on large chested ladies (being one of them myself).


----------



## Miss World

Lauren Pope carrying a Saint Laurent YSL Rive Gauche Cabas tote bag.


----------



## steph22

Nicole Richie


----------



## steph22

Stephanie Pratt


----------



## steph22

Jenna Dewan


----------



## steph22

Kate Thornton


----------



## steph22

Olivia Culpo


----------



## steph22

Rosie Huntington-Whitely


----------



## steph22

Salma Hayek


----------



## steph22

Bethenny Frankel


----------



## Ceeyahd

This bag is Yves Saint Laurent Downtown bag/tote in Ostrich... Probably a medium size.

http://forum.purseblog.com/attachme...mageuploadedbypurseforum1443545737.252144.jpg


----------



## steph22

Amber Heard


----------



## steph22

Kendall Jenner


----------



## steph22

Coleen Rooney


----------



## miriammarquez

Charlotte McKinney


----------



## steph22

Demi Lovato


----------



## steph22

Rosie Huntington-Whiteley


----------



## steph22

Demi Lovato


----------



## steph22

Kendall Jenner


----------



## miriammarquez

Jessica Alba


----------



## steph22

Khloe Kardashian


----------



## Miss World

Hugh Grant's girlfriend, Anna Eberstein carrying a Saint Laurent Duffle 24 Carry All Bag.


----------



## Miss World

Cheryl Fernandez-Versini wearing a Saint Laurent quilted clutch bag.


----------



## miriammarquez

Dana Delany


----------



## steph22

Taylor Armstrong


----------



## steph22

Dakota Johnson


----------



## steph22

Caroline Flack


----------



## steph22

Jessica Simpson


----------



## miriammarquez

Dakota Johnson


----------



## steph22

Yolanda Foster


----------



## Miss World

Kate Moss carrying a Saint Laurent Classic Duffle Bag.


----------



## Miss World

Yolanda Foster carrying a Saint Laurent Baby Sac De Jour bag.


----------



## Miss World

Lionel Richie's girlfriend, Lisa Parigi carrying a Saint Laurent Sac De Jour bag.


----------



## steph22

Rosie Huntington-Whiteley


----------



## steph22

Coleen Rooney


----------



## steph22

Demi Moore


----------



## steph22

Christine Bleakley


----------



## steph22

Lizzie Cundy


----------



## steph22

Lauren Silverman


----------



## ChoupetteZ

Miss World said:


> Lionel Richie's girlfriend, Lisa Parigi carrying a Saint Laurent Sac De Jour bag.



I LOVE this Sac De Jour - simply amazing  Don't think everyone can pull it off, though


----------



## steph22

Charlotte McKinney


----------



## Miss World

Kourtney Kardashian's nanny carrying a Saint Laurent Sac De Jour bag in the Toy size.


----------



## steph22

Rosie Huntington-Whiteley


----------



## steph22

Jessie J


----------



## steph22

Princess Beatrice of York


----------



## steph22

Denise Van Outen


----------



## steph22

Kimberley Garner


----------



## steph22

Hayden Panettiere


----------



## steph22

Rosie Huntington-Whiteley


----------



## steph22

Daisy Lowe


----------



## steph22

Alex Gerrard


----------



## steph22

Rosie Huntington-Whiteley


----------



## steph22

Anne Hathaway


----------



## steph22

Hilary Duff


----------



## steph22

Coleen Rooney


----------



## steph22

Vanessa Hudgens


----------



## Miss World

Gigi Hadid wearing a Large Saint Laurent Sac De Jour bag in black croc embossed print.


----------



## steph22

Nicole Scherzinger


----------



## Miss World

Kendall Jenner spotted shopping at a Saint Laurent boutique today. Look at all the lovely YSL bags in the background.


----------



## Miss World

Cheryl Fernandez-Versini (aka Cheryl Tweedy Cole) carrying a black and Saint Laurent YSL Monogramme Matelasse Wallet on Chain.


----------



## steph22

Kendall Jenner


----------



## steph22

Kendall Jenner


----------



## steph22

Kate Upton


----------



## steph22

Gigi Hadid & Kendall Jenner


----------



## miriammarquez

Charlotte McKinney


----------



## steph22

Penelope Disick


----------



## steph22

Gigi Hadid


----------



## steph22

Sam Taylor-Wood


----------



## steph22

Gigi Hadid


----------



## steph22

Lucy Hale


----------



## steph22

Anne Hathaway


----------



## steph22

Lucy Hale


----------



## Chloe302225

Alex Gerrard


----------



## steph22

Rosie Huntington-Whiteley


----------



## miriammarquez

Gigi Hadid


----------



## steph22

Rosie Huntington-Whiteley


----------



## steph22

Gigi Hadid


----------



## miriammarquez

Bethenny Frankel


----------



## steph22

Dakota Johnson


----------



## steph22

Chrissy Teigen


----------



## LOUKPEACH

steph22 said:


> Gigi Hadid


Love her coat


----------



## allyloupuppy

Miss World said:


> Cheryl Fernandez-Versini (aka Cheryl Tweedy Cole) carrying a black and Saint Laurent YSL Monogramme Matelasse Wallet on Chain.



Beautiful!


----------



## allyloupuppy

Miss World said:


> Kate Moss carrying a Saint Laurent Classic Duffle Bag.



eeehhhhhh


----------



## steph22

Jessica Alba


----------



## steph22

Elena Perminova


----------



## steph22

Charlotte McKinney


----------



## lightblue84

Celine dion


----------



## steph22

Saoirse Ronan


----------



## steph22

Denise Van Outen


----------



## steph22

Chrissy Teigen


----------



## steph22

Cheryl Fernandez-Versini


----------



## steph22

Reese Witherspoon


----------



## steph22

Chrissy Teigen


----------



## steph22

Lily Aldridge


----------



## steph22

Gigi Hadid


----------



## New2allthis

steph22 said:


> Dakota Johnson
> 
> View attachment 3248893



Hi, can someone tell me what bag this is please, it's the perfect size for me.
 Thanks


----------



## steph22

Molly Ringwald


----------



## steph22

Khloe Kardashian


----------



## steph22

Lily Aldridge


----------



## steph22

Hailey Baldwin


----------



## steph22

steph22 said:


> khloe kardashian
> 
> View attachment 3267186


----------



## tuowei

New2allthis said:


> Hi, can someone tell me what bag this is please, it's the perfect size for me.
> Thanks


I think that's a duffle 3? 

It's definitely not duffle 6 or 12. There is one size smaller: duffle 'toy' which has part chain shoulder strap. The duffle 3 is an all leather strap like in the photo.


----------



## miriammarquez

Lily Aldridge


----------



## miriammarquez

Sami Miro


----------



## miriammarquez

Jessica Alba


----------



## steph22

Emma Roberts


----------



## steph22

Portia de Rossi


----------



## steph22

Jessica Stam


----------



## steph22

Rosie Huntington-Whiteley


----------



## steph22

Jane Fonda


----------



## steph22

Elle Fanning


----------



## steph22

Demi Moore


----------



## steph22

Miranda Kerr


----------



## steph22

Talullah Willis


----------



## steph22

Milla Jovovich


----------



## steph22

Linda Ramone


----------



## steph22

Joan Jett


----------



## tuowei

Thank you steph22 and miriammarquez, everyone looks so cool. Love Portia De Rossi's look, it looks so random and yet perfect. I want Jessica Alba's entire look ... and somewhere to wear it too


----------



## steph22

Hailey Baldwin


----------



## steph22

Atlanta de Cadenet Taylor


----------



## steph22

Jessica Hart


----------



## steph22

Kate Bock


----------



## steph22

Demi Lovato


----------



## miriammarquez

Michelle Branch


----------



## steph22

Alessandra Ambrosio


----------



## steph22

Denise Van Outen


----------



## miriammarquez

Ashley Benson


----------



## steph22

Hailey Baldwin


----------



## steph22

Kimberley Garner


----------



## steph22

Ashley Benson


----------



## miriammarquez

laura marano


----------



## miriammarquez

Alessandra Ambrosio


----------



## miriammarquez

Lily Aldrige


----------



## Givenchy18

steph22 said:


> Kendall Jenner
> 
> View attachment 3219345




Does anyone know where her turtleneck is from? I've seen this pic before and it is just to die for!!


----------



## miriammarquez

Lily Aldridge Besace Inca Bag


----------



## Chloe302225

Alex Gerrard


----------



## miriammarquez

Jourdan Dunn


----------



## miriammarquez

Lucy Hale


----------



## miriammarquez

Shay Mitchell with the Saint Laurent Monogram fringed suede shoulder bag


----------



## p_winkle

miriammarquez said:


> Ashley Benson



I have to say, I LOVE the pop of red against Ashley's all black outfits!


----------



## miriammarquez

Ashley Graham


----------



## miriammarquez

Kourtney Kardashian


----------



## August_Lee

Angelina Jolie


----------



## mari_merry

Rosie Huntington-Whiteley


----------



## steph22

Lea Michele


----------



## steph22

Anja Rubik


----------



## steph22

Stella Maxwell


----------



## steph22

Bella Hadid


----------



## mari_merry

Zoe Kravitz


----------



## steph22

Kristen Bell


----------



## steph22

Lea Michele


----------



## mari_merry

Melissa McCarthy


----------



## steph22

Vanessa Hudgens


----------



## mari_merry

Denise van Outen


----------



## steph22

Demi Rose


----------



## mari_merry

Eva Longoria


----------



## mari_merry

Margot Robbie


----------



## mari_merry

Tina Louise


----------



## mari_merry

Gemma Lee Farrell


----------



## mari_merry

Sarah Stage


----------



## mari_merry

Chanel West Coast


----------



## mari_merry

Ashley Twomey


----------



## mari_merry

Rosie Huntington-Whiteley


----------



## steph22

Angelina Jolie


----------



## steph22

Chrissy Teigen


----------



## steph22

Lea Michele


----------



## l0veileen

Teyana Taylor


----------



## mari_merry

Rosie Huntington-Whiteley


----------



## steph22

Fergie


----------



## mari_merry

Lauren Shaw


----------



## mari_merry

Alice Winocour


----------



## steph22

Sarah Hyland


----------



## mari_merry

Ana Tanaka


----------



## mari_merry

Carmen Electra


----------



## steph22

Pamela Anderson


----------



## steph22

Lea Michele


----------



## mari_merry

Alex Gerrard


----------



## mari_merry

Madelaine Petsch


----------



## mari_merry

Jaime King


----------



## mari_merry

Delilah Belle Hamlin


----------



## mari_merry

Angelina Jolie


----------



## mari_merry

Molly Ringwald


----------



## August_Lee

nvm


----------



## steph22

Jaime King


----------



## mari_merry

Lisa Rinna


----------



## steph22

Nina Agdal


----------



## steph22

Fergie


----------



## steph22

Kate Upton


----------



## mari_merry

Olivia Pierson


----------



## mari_merry

Natalie Halcro


----------



## mari_merry

Kate Upton


----------



## steph22

Reese Witherspoon


----------



## steph22

Nina Agdal


----------



## mari_merry

Lea Michele


----------



## steph22

Hilary Duff


----------



## mari_merry

Lauren Shaw


----------



## mari_merry

Holly Hagan


----------



## mari_merry

Lisa Rinna


----------



## steph22

Hilary Duff


----------



## mari_merry

Daphne Joy


----------



## mari_merry

Uldouz Wallace


----------



## steph22

Olivia Culpo


----------



## mari_merry

Ellie Soufi


----------



## steph22

Stella Maxwell


----------



## mari_merry

Cara Santana


----------



## l0veileen

Tia Mowry


----------



## steph22

Alex Gerrard


----------



## mari_merry

Alani Nicole "La La" Anthony


----------



## mari_merry

Isabel Lucas


----------



## mari_merry

Chloe Khan


----------



## steph22

Jennifer Meyer


----------



## mari_merry

Hailey Baldwin


----------



## mari_merry

Gigi Hadid


----------



## steph22

Gigi Hadid


----------



## mari_merry

Holly Rickwood getting flour-bombed leaving a pub in West London


----------



## mari_merry

Tina Stinnes


----------



## steph22

Mara Teigen


----------



## steph22

Cara Santana


----------



## mari_merry

Tao Okamoto


----------



## mari_merry

Katherine Boulud


----------



## mari_merry

Precious Lee


----------



## steph22

Leanne Brown


----------



## mari_merry

Frauke Ludowig


----------



## mari_merry

Kim Gloss


----------



## mari_merry

Laura Wontorra


----------



## mari_merry

Chantel Jeffries


----------



## steph22

Rosie Huntington-Whiteley


----------



## steph22

Kate Moss


----------



## mari_merry

Larsa Pippen


----------



## mari_merry

Olivia Pierson


----------



## mari_merry

Catt Sadler


----------



## mari_merry

Kreesha Turner


----------



## mari_merry

Imogen Anthony


----------



## mari_merry

Gigi Hadid


----------



## steph22

Amber Rose


----------



## steph22

Jessica Alba


----------



## mari_merry

Lucy Hale


----------



## mari_merry

Kimberley Garner


----------



## mari_merry

Maristella Gonzalez


----------



## mari_merry

Alicia Cesaro


----------



## mari_merry

Carlson Young


----------



## mari_merry

Melyssa Reilly


----------



## mari_merry

Gigi Hadid


----------



## mari_merry

Vanessa Lachey


----------



## mari_merry

Cara Santana


----------



## mari_merry

Sarah Hyland


----------



## steph22

Hailey Baldwin


----------



## steph22

Paula Abdul


----------



## steph22

Kate Upton


----------



## mari_merry

Kimberley Garner


----------



## mari_merry

Chloe Lloyd


----------



## mari_merry

Kimberley Garner


----------



## mari_merry

Katie Holmes


----------



## steph22

Sarah Hyland


----------



## mari_merry

Katherine Castro


----------



## mari_merry

Leslie Thorne


----------



## mari_merry

Claudia Jordan


----------



## steph22

Kate Walsh


----------



## steph22

Princess Beatrice


----------



## steph22

Neelam Gill


----------



## steph22

Rosie Huntington-Whitely


----------



## steph22

Princess Beatrice


----------



## steph22

Jojo Fletcher


----------



## steph22

Nina Agdal


----------



## steph22

Hailey Baldwin


----------



## steph22

Alessandra Ambrosio


----------



## steph22

Nadine Leopold


----------



## steph22

Miranda Kerr


----------



## steph22

Hailey Baldwin


----------



## steph22

Kate Moss


----------



## steph22

Mariska Hargitay


----------



## steph22

Carmen Electra


----------



## steph22

Kym Johnson


----------



## steph22

Coleen Rooney


----------



## steph22

Alessandra Ambrosio


----------



## steph22

Chantel Jeffries


----------



## steph22

Jackie Hide


----------



## steph22

Lucy Hale


----------



## steph22

Lais Ribeiro


----------



## steph22

Georgia Fowler


----------



## steph22

Melissa Gorga and Teresa Guidice


----------



## steph22

Cara Santana


----------



## steph22

Kyle Richards


----------



## steph22

Cara Santana


----------



## steph22

Ashley Benson


----------



## steph22

Rosie Huntington-Whiteley


----------



## steph22

Alessandra Ambrosio


----------



## steph22

Kimberley Garner


----------



## steph22

Charlotte McKinney


----------



## steph22

Stella Maxwell


----------



## steph22

Lucy Hale


----------



## steph22

Hailey Baldwin


----------



## steph22

Kris Jenner


----------



## steph22

Shanina Shaik


----------



## steph22

Ellie Goulding


----------



## steph22

Rosie Huntington-Whiteley


----------



## steph22

Elle Fanning


----------



## steph22

Ashley Benson


----------



## steph22

Kate Upton


----------



## steph22

Amber Rose


----------



## steph22

Desiree Deravi


----------



## steph22

Lily Donaldson


----------



## steph22

Irina Shayk


----------



## steph22

Jennifer Flavin


----------



## steph22

Jenna Dewan Tatum


----------



## steph22

Kristine Leah


----------



## steph22

Hailey Baldwin


----------



## steph22

Meghan Markle


----------



## steph22

Shanina Shaik


----------



## steph22

Kelly Gale


----------



## steph22

Claudia Jordan


----------



## steph22

Bo Dunn


----------



## steph22

Verona Pooth


----------



## steph22

Chantel Jeffries


----------



## steph22

Stella Maxwell


----------



## steph22

Caroline Flack


----------



## steph22

Maria Hatzistefanis


----------



## steph22

Bella Hadid


----------



## steph22

Claudia Jordan


----------



## steph22

Amber Rose


----------



## steph22

Olivia Culpo


----------



## steph22

Kate Walsh


----------



## steph22

Lisa Rinna


----------



## steph22

Coleen Rooney


----------



## steph22

Lorraine Kelly


----------



## steph22

Rosie Huntington-Whiteley


----------



## steph22

Shay Mitchell


----------



## steph22

Kelly Kruger


----------



## steph22

Alessandra Ambrosio


----------



## steph22

Hailey Baldwin


----------



## steph22

Rosie Huntington-Whiteley


----------



## steph22

Christie Brinkley


----------



## steph22

Cara Santana


----------



## steph22

Svetlana Pavlova


----------



## steph22

Danielle Lloyd


----------



## steph22

Nicole Murphy


----------



## steph22

Fergie


----------



## steph22

Kate Beckinsale


----------



## steph22

Halsey


----------



## steph22

Lea Michele


----------



## steph22

Alanna Arrington


----------



## steph22

Tina Knowles


----------



## steph22

Camilla Luddington


----------



## steph22

Storm Keating


----------



## steph22

Vanessa Lachey


----------



## steph22

Kate Upton


----------



## steph22

Shanina Shaik


----------



## steph22

Angelina Jolie


----------



## steph22

Christine Bleakley


----------



## steph22

Reese Witherspoon


----------



## steph22

Kimberley Garner


----------



## steph22

Hilary Duff


----------



## steph22

Kate Moss


----------



## steph22

Rosie Huntington-Whiteley


----------



## steph22

Neelam Gill


----------



## steph22

Shanina Shaik


----------



## steph22

Alessandra Ambrosio


----------



## steph22

Hannah Davis


----------



## steph22

Kate Beckinsale


----------



## steph22

Kelly Brook


----------



## steph22

Tallia Storm


----------



## steph22

Miranda Kerr


----------



## steph22

Leann Rimes


----------



## steph22

Pamela Anderson


----------



## steph22

Keleigh Sperry


----------



## steph22

Amerie


----------



## steph22

Angelina Jolie


----------



## steph22

Reese Witherspoon


----------



## steph22

Lisa Rinna


----------



## steph22

Paloma Ford


----------



## steph22

Hayden Panettiere


----------



## miriammarquez

Ruth Negga


----------



## steph22

Olivia Culpo


----------



## steph22

Vicky Pattison


----------



## steph22

Christina Milian


----------



## steph22

Lynda Lopez


----------



## steph22

Michelle Keegan


----------



## steph22

Christina Milian


----------



## steph22

Paula Patton


----------



## steph22

Hilary Duff


----------



## steph22

Kendall Jenner


----------



## steph22

Rosie Huntington-Whiteley


----------



## steph22

Lea Michele


----------



## steph22

Christine Bleakley


----------



## steph22

Pamela Anderson


----------



## steph22

Amber Rose


----------



## steph22

Rita Ora


----------



## steph22

Elodie Bouchez


----------



## steph22

Michelle Keegan


----------



## steph22

Lara Bingle


----------



## steph22

Eiza Gonzalez


----------



## steph22

Ferne McCann


----------



## steph22

Miranda Kerr


----------



## steph22

Shanina Shayk


----------



## steph22

LeeAnn Rimes


----------



## steph22

Alex Gerrard


----------



## steph22

Charlize Theron


----------



## steph22

Coleen Rooney


----------



## steph22

Amy Childs


----------



## steph22

Katharine McPhee


----------



## steph22

Pamela Anderson


----------



## steph22

Louisa Warwick


----------



## steph22

Cara Santana


----------



## steph22

Louisa Warwick


----------



## steph22

Jessica Biel


----------



## steph22

Paula Abdul


----------



## steph22

Charlotte Wiggins


----------



## steph22

Olivia Buckland


----------



## steph22

Chantal Jeffries


----------



## steph22

Caitlyn Jenner


----------



## steph22

Toni Collette


----------



## steph22

Zoe Kravitz


----------



## steph22

steph22 said:


> Caitlyn Jenner
> 
> View attachment 3616041


----------



## steph22

Eva Herzigova


----------



## steph22

Zoe Kravitz


----------



## steph22

Lala Kent


----------



## steph22

Natalie Marie Coyle


----------



## steph22

Elodie Bouchez


----------



## steph22

Amber Valletta


----------



## steph22

Shannen Doherty


----------



## steph22

Rita Ora


----------



## steph22

Lili Simmons


----------



## steph22

Amber Rose


----------



## Lizg1996

steph22 said:


> Alanna Arrington
> 
> View attachment 3540209


Just got this one so excited to receive it. Haven't seen a picture of anyone with this exact bag.


----------



## steph22

Kate Moss


----------



## steph22

Caitlyn Jenner


----------



## steph22

Abbey Clancy


----------



## steph22

Eiza Gonzalez


----------



## steph22

Amber Heard


----------



## minababe

Can someone tell me what bag shay Mitchell carries in this pic ? 
Is it a bag/clutch? Or a wallet ? 

Looks more like a clutch to me but I don't know so please help me 


Thanks a lot !!


----------



## steph22

Mara Teigen


----------



## steph22

Cara Santana


----------



## steph22

Jordyn Jones


----------



## steph22

Cassie


----------



## steph22

Katie Price


----------



## steph22

Jennifer Lopez


----------



## steph22

Tallia Storm


----------



## steph22

Cara Santana


----------



## steph22

Lily James


----------



## steph22

Michelle Keegan


----------



## steph22

Madison Beer


----------



## steph22

Ashley Graham


----------



## steph22

Karine Vanasse


----------



## steph22

Pamela Anderson


----------



## steph22

Rosie Huntington-Whiteley


----------



## Karianne

Eirin Kristiansen a Norwegian blogger


----------



## steph22

Rosie Huntington-Whiteley


----------



## steph22

Kate Moss


----------



## steph22

Paula Abdul


----------



## steph22

Ashley Benson


----------



## steph22

Michelle Keegan


----------



## steph22

Olivia Culpo


----------



## steph22

LeeAnn Rimes


----------



## steph22

Daisy Lowe


----------



## steph22

Ashley Benson


----------



## steph22

Rosie Huntington-Whitely


----------



## steph22

Sofia Vergara


----------



## Miss World

Model Cynthia Bailey with her red Saint Laurent Sac De Jour. Pictured here on an episode of Real Housewives of Atlanta.


----------



## steph22

Salma Hayek


----------



## steph22

Georgia Toffolo


----------



## steph22

Jada Pinkett Smith


----------



## ccbaggirl89

Molly Bernard (tv show Younger)


----------



## steph22

Daphne Groeneveld


----------



## steph22

Ashley Benson


----------



## ccbaggirl89

Rita Wilson (Tom Hank's wife)


----------



## steph22

Christina Milian


----------



## steph22

Sophie Simmons


----------



## steph22

Olivia Jade


----------



## steph22

Alex Gerrard


----------



## steph22

Nina Agdal


----------



## steph22

Shanina Shaik


----------



## steph22

Harper's Baazar style director Joanna Hillman


----------



## steph22

Ashley Benson


----------



## steph22

Francesca Eastwood


----------



## steph22

Jacqui Ritchie


----------



## steph22

Rosie Huntington-Whiteley


----------



## steph22

Olivia Culpo


----------



## steph22

Chantel Jeffries


----------



## ccbaggirl89

Kaia Gerber (model Cindy Crawford's daughter)


----------



## steph22

Jennifer Meyer


----------



## steph22

Maia Mitchell


----------



## steph22

Cassie


----------



## steph22

Serayah McNeill


----------



## steph22

Ashlee Simpson


----------



## steph22

Kaia Gerber


----------



## steph22

Meryl Davis


----------



## steph22

Tallia Storm


----------



## steph22

Salma Hayek


----------



## steph22

Ashley Benson


----------



## steph22

Camila Mendes


----------



## Collector11

steph22 said:


> Camila Mendes
> 
> View attachment 3706012


Is this the clutch or the kate tassel bag?


----------



## steph22

Ashley Benson


----------



## steph22

Hailey Baldwin


----------



## steph22

Lea Michele


----------



## steph22

Georgina Rodriguez


----------



## steph22

Sara Carbonero


----------



## Azula

steph22 said:


> Jennifer Lopez
> 
> View attachment 3639138


That's Jennifer Garner


----------



## steph22

Lisa Rinna


----------



## steph22

Kris Jenner


----------



## steph22

Kris Jenner


----------



## steph22

Delilah Hamlin


----------



## steph22

Alessandra Ambrosio


----------



## steph22

Lindsay Lohan


----------



## steph22

Alex Gerrard


----------



## steph22

Hilary Duff


----------



## steph22

Salma Hayek


----------



## steph22

Hailey Baldwin


----------



## steph22

Jessica Gomes


----------



## steph22

Madison Beer


----------



## steph22

Hilary Duff


----------



## steph22

Hilary Duff


----------



## steph22

Kaia Gerber


----------



## steph22

Ashlee Simpson


----------



## steph22

Olivia Culpo


----------



## steph22

Salma Hayek


----------



## OneMoreDay

Tennis player, Sorana Cirstea.


----------



## steph22

Demi Lovato


----------



## steph22

Fergie


----------



## steph22

Celine Dion


----------



## steph22

Kourtney Kardashian


----------



## steph22

Kate Moss


----------



## steph22

Laura Prepon


----------



## steph22

Lottie Moss


----------



## steph22

Charli XCX


----------



## steph22

Kara Del Toro


----------



## steph22

Jessica Gomes


----------



## steph22

Paris Hilton


----------



## OneMoreDay

Tennis player, Victoria Azarenka.


----------



## steph22

Ashlee Simpson


----------



## steph22

Madison Beer


----------



## steph22

Daphne Groeneveld


----------



## steph22

Nina Agdal


----------



## steph22

Heidi Klum


----------



## steph22

Cara Delevingne


----------



## steph22

Malika Haqq


----------



## steph22

Christina Milian


----------



## steph22

Jessica Gomes


----------



## steph22

Charisse Mills


----------



## steph22

Angelina Jolie


----------



## steph22

Amber Rose


----------



## steph22

Daphne Groeneveld


----------



## steph22

Amber Rose


----------



## steph22

Frankie Bridge


----------



## steph22

Shanina Shaik


----------



## steph22

Celine Dion


----------



## steph22

Taylor Hill


----------



## steph22

Demi Lovato


----------



## steph22

Kate Upton


----------



## steph22

Karlie Kloss


----------



## steph22

Kendall Jenner


----------



## steph22

Ashlee Simpson


----------



## steph22

Ferne McCann


----------



## steph22

Shanina Shaik


----------



## steph22

Karlie Kloss


----------



## steph22

Amber Rose


----------



## steph22

Mel B


----------



## steph22

Jordyn Jones


----------



## steph22

Hailey Clauson


----------



## steph22

Lucy Hale


----------



## steph22

Halston Sage


----------



## steph22

Alessandra Ambrosio


----------



## steph22

Caitlyn Jenner


----------



## steph22

Jennifer Garner


----------



## steph22

Hannah Ferguson


----------



## steph22

Olivia Culpo


----------



## steph22

Daphne Groeneveld


----------



## steph22

Aiden Curtiss


----------



## steph22

Khloe Kardashian


----------



## steph22

Karlie Kloss


----------



## l0veileen

Frida Aasen


----------



## l0veileen

Kate Grigorieva


----------



## l0veileen

Shanina Shaik


----------



## l0veileen

Karlie Kloss


----------



## l0veileen

Ashley Benson


----------



## l0veileen

Shay Mitchell


----------



## steph22

Frida Aasen


----------



## ccbaggirl89

Portia de Rossi (LV in the background)


----------



## steph22

Chloe Moretz


----------



## steph22

Amelia Lily


----------



## steph22

Caitlyn Jenner


----------



## steph22

Pamela Anderson


----------



## l0veileen

Hailey Baldwin


----------



## l0veileen

Miranda Kerr


----------



## steph22

Kimberley Stewart


----------



## steph22

Millie Mackintosh


----------



## steph22

Amelia Lily


----------



## steph22

Delta Goodrem


----------



## steph22

Hailey Baldwin


----------



## l0veileen

margot robbie


----------



## l0veileen

adrienne bailon


----------



## steph22

Nina Agdal


----------



## steph22

Amelia Lily


----------



## steph22

Vanessa Hudgens


----------



## steph22

Nina Agdal


----------



## steph22

Hailey Baldwin


----------



## steph22

Courtney Lopez


----------



## steph22

Margot Robbie


----------



## steph22

Maia Mitchell


----------



## steph22

Mel B


----------



## steph22

Kate Moss


----------



## steph22

Pamela Anderson


----------



## steph22

Alessandra Ambrosio


----------



## steph22

Maia Mitchell


----------



## steph22

Rachel Lindsay


----------



## steph22

Kat Graham


----------



## steph22

Alena Seredova


----------



## steph22

LeAnn Rimes


----------



## steph22

Rosie Huntington-Whiteley


----------



## steph22

Madelaine Petsch


----------



## steph22

Asia Argento


----------



## steph22

Robin Wright


----------



## steph22

Chloe Sevigny


----------



## steph22

Naomi Campbell


----------



## steph22

Kate Moss


----------



## steph22

Mel B


----------



## steph22

Salma Hayek


----------



## steph22

Alana Stewart


----------



## steph22

Olivia Culpo


----------



## steph22

Alessandra Ambrosio


----------



## steph22

Laura Prepon


----------



## steph22

Malika Haqq


----------



## steph22

Caroline Daur


----------



## steph22

Rosie Huntington Whiteley


----------



## steph22

Olivia Culpo


----------



## steph22

Katharine McPhee


----------



## l0veileen

Alessandra Ambrosio


----------



## steph22

Jessica Gomes


----------



## steph22

Madelaine Petsch


----------



## steph22

Ashley Graham


----------



## steph22

Famke Janssen


----------



## steph22

Jessica Gomes


----------



## steph22

Sophie Anderton


----------



## steph22

Julianne Moore


----------



## steph22

Hilary Duff


----------



## steph22

Chantel Jeffries


----------



## steph22

Olivia Culpo


----------



## steph22

Karlie Kloss


----------



## steph22

Ashley Benson


----------



## steph22

Shannen Doherty


----------



## steph22

Chloe Green


----------



## steph22

Olivia Culpo


----------



## steph22

Sienna Miller


----------



## steph22

Amelia Hamlin


----------



## steph22

Lottie Moss


----------



## steph22

Shanina Shaik


----------



## steph22

Shay Mitchell


----------



## steph22

Ashley Nichole


----------



## steph22

Ashley Benson


----------



## steph22

Katharine McPhee


----------



## steph22

Cassie


----------



## steph22

Rosie Huntington-Whiteley


----------



## BBcity

steph22 said:


> Rosie Huntington-Whiteley
> 
> View attachment 3876994
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/QUOTE
> 
> does anyone know the style name of this bag?


----------



## lshcat

BBcity said:


> does anyone know the style name of this bag?



Babylone top handle bag.


----------



## steph22

Alesha Dixon


----------



## steph22

Pamela Anderson


----------



## steph22

Kelly Brook


----------



## steph22

Olivia Culpo


----------



## steph22

Fergie


----------



## steph22

Bellamy Young


----------



## steph22

Lily James


----------



## steph22

Ashley Benson


----------



## steph22

Rosie Huntington-Whiteley


----------



## steph22

Rosie Huntington-Whiteley


----------



## steph22

Olivia Culpo


----------



## steph22

Jessie J


----------



## steph22

Bianca Lawson


----------



## steph22

Reese Witherspoon


----------



## steph22

Salma Hayek


----------



## steph22

Rosie Huntington-Whiteley


----------



## steph22

Ashley Benson


----------



## steph22

Madison Beer


----------



## steph22

Olivia Culpo


----------



## steph22

Rosie Huntington-Whiteley


----------



## chanelfendi

steph22 said:


> Salma Hayek
> 
> View attachment 3914458


 What  bag is this?


----------



## Luv2Shop1

chanelfendi said:


> What  bag is this?



Niki monogram

Same bag in post 3882 and 3886


----------



## steph22

Tamara Ecclestone


----------



## steph22

LeAnn Rimes


----------



## steph22

Candace CameronBure


----------



## ccbaggirl89

Megan Mullally


----------



## steph22

Madison Beer


----------



## steph22

Nina Agdal


----------



## highend

Gigi


----------



## steph22

Ariel Winter


----------



## steph22

Bethenny Frankel


----------



## steph22

Michelle Keegan


----------



## steph22

Christina Milian


----------



## steph22

Jessica Hart


----------



## steph22

Tallia Storm


----------



## steph22

Cindy Crawford


----------



## steph22

Ellie Goulding


----------



## steph22

Elodie Bouchez


----------



## steph22

Petra Ecclestone


----------



## bobobob

Christina Milian zimbio


----------



## bobobob

Ariel Winter zimbio


----------



## bobobob

Lil Wayne's daughter Reginae Carter


----------



## bobobob

Ariel Winter


----------



## steph22

Christina Milian


----------



## bobobob

Ariel Winter


----------



## bobobob

Delta Goodrem


----------



## bobobob

Tamara Ecclestone


----------



## bobobob

Alex Gerrard


----------



## bobobob

Ariel Winter


----------



## bobobob

Billie Faiers


----------



## bobobob

Ariel Winter


----------



## steph22

Dakota Johnson


----------



## bobobob

Billie Faiers


----------



## bobobob

Pamela Anderson


----------



## bobobob

Salma Hayek


----------



## bobobob

Ariel Winter


----------



## steph22

Cindy Crawford


----------



## steph22

Olivia Culpo


----------



## steph22

Tallia Storm


----------



## steph22

Kimberley Garner


----------



## steph22

Rosie Huntington-Whiteley


----------



## steph22

Jessie J


----------



## steph22

Famke Janssen


----------



## steph22

Rochelle Humes


----------



## highend

Rosie H-W


----------



## steph22

Amber Rose


----------



## steph22

Kate Moss


----------



## steph22

Laura Bailey


----------



## steph22

Kate Moss


----------



## steph22

Rosie Huntington-Whiteley


----------



## steph22

Kate Moss


----------



## steph22

Rosie Huntington-Whiteley


----------



## steph22

Charlie XCX


----------



## steph22

Penny Lancaster


----------



## steph22

Avril Lavigne


----------



## steph22

Katharine McPhee


----------



## steph22

Mel B


----------



## steph22

Olivia Jade Giannulli


----------



## l0veileen

Chiara Ferragni


----------



## steph22

Rosie Huntington-Whiteley


----------



## steph22

Tallia Storm


----------



## steph22

Mel B


----------



## steph22

Olivia Culpo


----------



## steph22

Petra Ecclestone


----------



## steph22

Rosie Huntington Whiteley


----------



## steph22

Cara Santana


----------



## steph22

Vicky Pattison


----------



## steph22

Caitlyn Jenner


----------



## steph22

Romee Strijd


----------



## steph22

Lily Aldridge


----------



## steph22

Rosie Huntington-Whiteley


----------



## steph22

Lily James


----------



## steph22

Selma Blair


----------



## steph22

Cindy Crawford


----------



## highend

Rosie Huntington-Whiteley


----------



## steph22

Tamara Ecclestone


----------



## steph22

Alex Gerrard


----------



## steph22

Christina Milian


----------



## steph22

Salma Hayek


----------



## steph22

Frankie Bridge


----------



## steph22

Helen Flanagan


----------



## steph22

Khloe Kardashian


----------



## steph22

Kate Moss


----------



## bobobob

Khloe Kardashian


----------



## steph22

Petra Ecclestone


----------



## steph22

Daisy Lowe


----------



## steph22

Christie Brinkley


----------



## steph22

Amber Rose


----------



## steph22

Olivia Culpo


----------



## steph22

Chrissy Teigen


----------



## bobobob

Courtney Laine Mazza zimbio


----------



## bobobob

Amber Heard


----------



## bobobob

Lottie Moss


----------



## bobobob

Julianne Moore


----------



## bobobob

Lauryn Hill


----------



## steph22

Kate Moss


----------



## steph22

Lindsay Lohan


----------



## steph22

Cara Santana


----------



## steph22

Amber Heard


----------



## bobobob

Kate Moss


----------



## bobobob

Amber Heard


----------



## steph22

Victoria Justice


----------



## steph22

Princess Eugenie


----------



## steph22

Lucy Mecklenburgh


----------



## highend

Amber Heard


----------



## steph22

Kara Del Toro


----------



## Miss World

Kara Del Toro wearing the Saint Laurent YSL Large College bag in black with black hardware.


----------



## steph22

Michelle Keegan


----------



## steph22

Tallia Storm


----------



## steph22

Petra Ecclestone


----------



## steph22

Nicolette Gray


----------



## steph22

Nicollette Sheridan


----------



## steph22

Taylor Hill


----------



## steph22

Noemie Lenoir


----------



## steph22

Sistine Stallone


----------



## steph22

Katharine McPhee


----------



## steph22

Petra Ecclestone


----------



## steph22

Tamara Ecclestone


----------



## steph22

Avril Lavigne


----------



## steph22

.


----------



## steph22

Mel B


----------



## steph22

Montana Brown


----------



## steph22

Alessandra Ambrosio


----------



## steph22

Delta Goodrem


----------



## steph22

Amber Rose


----------



## Miss World

Zoe Kravitz with her Saint Laurent YSL Niki Bag.


----------



## steph22

Shanina Shayk


----------



## steph22

Katharine McPhee


----------



## steph22

Amber Davies


----------



## highend

Jessica Simpson


----------



## steph22

Jessica Gomes


----------



## steph22

Christine McGuinness


----------



## steph22

Rochelle Humes


----------



## highend

Petra Ecclestone


----------



## steph22

Helen Flanagan


----------



## steph22

Shakira


----------



## bobobob

Nicole Mitchell Murphy zimbio


----------



## bobobob

Jenna Johnson zimbio


----------



## steph22

Olivia Culpo


----------



## steph22

Tallis Storm


----------



## steph22

Amber Heard


----------



## steph22

Mandy Moore


----------



## steph22

Ashley Tisdale


----------



## steph22

Amber Rose


----------



## bobobob

Lottie Moss


----------



## bobobob

Kate Moss


----------



## bobobob

Vicky Pattison


----------



## bobobob

Alana Stewart


----------



## bobobob

Alesha Dixon


----------



## steph22

Shanina Shaik


----------



## steph22

Kate Moss


----------



## highend

Amber Heard


----------



## steph22

Amber Heard


----------



## steph22

Diana Hernandez


----------



## steph22

Rosie Williams


----------



## steph22

Christine McGuinness


----------



## steph22

Kate Li


----------



## steph22

Aqua Parios


----------



## steph22

Keilani Asmus


----------



## steph22

Noel Berry


----------



## steph22

Ashlee Simpson


----------



## steph22

Francesca Cavallin


----------



## steph22

Hailey Clauson


----------



## steph22

Ashlee Simpson


----------



## steph22

Lucy Hale


----------



## highend

Kate Moss


----------



## steph22

Josephine Skriver


----------



## steph22

Christine McGuinness


----------



## steph22

Daphne Groeneveld


----------



## steph22

Petra Ecclestone


----------



## Miss World

Charlotte Casiraghi carrying a unique black Saint Laurent YSL Lou Rainbow Crystal crossbody bag.


----------



## Miss World

Charlotte Casiraghi carrying a Saint Laurent YSL LouLou Toy bag.


----------



## Miss World

Charlotte Casiraghi carrying a Saint Laurent YSL Niki bag. Her sunglasses are also Saint Laurent.


----------



## steph22

Nicolette Gray


----------



## steph22

Lottie Moss


----------



## steph22

Shay Mitchell


----------



## steph22

Billie Faiers


----------



## steph22

Charlize Theron


----------



## steph22

Lena Dunham


----------



## highend

Charlize Theron


----------



## steph22

Belen Rodriguez


----------



## TWNG

highend said:


> Charlize Theron
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4201074


wow she's so slim now after Tully... true dedication to her work!


----------



## steph22

Kate Moss


----------



## steph22

Lindsay Lohan


----------



## steph22

Carla Bruni


----------



## steph22

Cindy Crawford


----------



## steph22

Salma Hayek


----------



## steph22

Rosie Huntington-Whiteley


----------



## steph22

Kate Moss


----------



## steph22

Ashlee Simpson


----------



## steph22

Anna Brewster


----------



## steph22

Alison Brie


----------



## steph22

Elodie Bouchez


----------



## Miss World

Kaia Gerber wearing the Saint Laurent YSL Small LouLou.


----------



## steph22

Larsen Thompson


----------



## steph22

Lindsay Lohan


----------



## steph22

Cindy Crawford


----------



## Miss World

Kaia Gerber’s friend carrying a Saint Laurent YSL Small Kate Tassel Bag.


----------



## steph22

Penelope Disick


----------



## steph22

Mollie King


----------



## steph22

Pamela Anderson


----------



## steph22

Lindsay Lohan


----------



## highend

Mischa Barton


----------



## steph22

Caitlyn Jenner


----------



## steph22

Mischa Barton


----------



## steph22

Ashlee Simpson


----------



## steph22

Reese Witherspoon


----------



## steph22

Hailey Clauson


----------



## steph22

Lena Dunham


----------



## steph22

Ashlee Simpson


----------



## steph22

Vanessa Morgan


----------



## Miss World

Cristiano Ronaldo’s girlfriend Georgina Rodriguez carrying the Saint Laurent YSL LouLou bag.


----------



## steph22

Christine Lampard


----------



## steph22

Kaley Cuoco


----------



## steph22

Kate Moss


----------



## steph22

Tamara Ecclestone


----------



## steph22

Ashlee Simpson


----------



## steph22

Izabella Scorupco


----------



## steph22

Mollie King


----------



## steph22

Kaley Cuoco


----------



## steph22

Kimberley Garner


----------



## highend

Ashley Tisdale


----------



## steph22

Alanna Arrington


----------



## Flip88

Louise Thompson with her YSL bag and a gorgeous rabbit fur coat.


----------



## steph22

Charlize Theron


----------



## steph22

Zoe Kravitz


----------



## steph22

Ashlee Simpson


----------



## steph22

Shanina Shaik


----------



## steph22

Charlotte Tilbury


----------



## steph22

Tamara Ecclestone


----------



## steph22

Mollie King


----------



## steph22

Tamara Ecclestone


----------



## steph22

Lorena Rae


----------



## steph22

Jenna Dewan


----------



## steph22

Cheryl


----------



## steph22

Ashlee Simpson


----------



## steph22

Alex Gerrard


----------



## steph22

Heidi Klum


----------



## highend

Petra Ecclestone


----------



## steph22

Stacy Keibler


----------



## steph22

Priyanka Chopra


----------



## steph22

Lily James


----------



## steph22

Lindsay Lohan


----------



## highend

Lottie Moss


----------



## steph22

Vicky Pattison


----------



## steph22

Lottie Moss


----------



## steph22

Abbey Clancy


----------



## steph22

Ashley Roberts


----------



## steph22

Mollie King


----------



## steph22

Olivia Culpo


----------



## highend

Princess Iman


----------



## highend

*Jenna Dewan*
*

*


----------



## ccbaggirl89

Laura Prepon


----------



## steph22

Chloe Green


----------



## highend

Priyanka Chopra


----------



## steph22

Christine McGuinness


----------



## steph22

Cassie


----------



## steph22

Petra Ecclestone


----------



## highend

Olivia Culpo


----------



## bobobob

Amber Rose


----------



## steph22

Ashley Roberts


----------



## steph22

Ariel Winter


----------



## bobobob

Ariel Winter


----------



## bobobob

Cindy Crawford


----------



## steph22

Coleen Rooney


----------



## steph22

Kendall Rae Knight


----------



## steph22

Christine McGuinness


----------



## steph22

Hayley Hughes


----------



## steph22

Ariel Winter


----------



## steph22

Chloe Sevigny


----------



## steph22

Megan Barton Hanson


----------



## steph22

Coleen Rooney


----------



## steph22

Angelina Jolie


----------



## steph22

Ashley Roberts


----------



## steph22

Jessica Simpson


----------



## steph22

Keeley Hawes


----------



## steph22

Brittany Snow


----------



## highend

Jessica Gomes


----------



## steph22

Halsey


----------



## bobobob

Kaia Gerber


----------



## steph22

Taylor Swift


----------



## steph22

Ashley Roberts


----------



## steph22

Demi Rose


----------



## bobobob

Ariel Winter


----------



## steph22

Petra Ecclestone


----------



## steph22

Vicky Pattison


----------



## steph22

Denise Van Outen


----------



## bobobob

Joan Collins


----------



## bobobob

Lea Michele


----------



## bobobob

Cindy Crawford


----------



## steph22

Ariel Winter


----------



## steph22

Ashley Roberts


----------



## bobobob

Joan Collins


----------



## bobobob

Priyanka Chopra


----------



## steph22

Cindy Crawford


----------



## bobobob

Angelina Jolie


----------



## bellebellebelle19

bobobob said:


> Angelina Jolie


Such a pretty new bag, but when I went to look at it closer, it still has a logo! And I'm too shy to wear brand name logos out. They have some new bags without minimal branding though!


----------



## bobobob

Lottie Moss


----------



## bobobob

Cindy Crawford


----------



## steph22

Joan Collins


----------



## steph22

Ariel Winter


----------



## steph22

Mollie King


----------



## bobobob

Katya Jones


----------



## steph22

October Gonzalez


----------



## bobobob

Angelina Jolie


----------



## steph22

Laura Dern


----------



## steph22

Delta Goodrem


----------



## bobobob

Billie Faiers


----------



## bobobob

Sam Faiers


----------



## bobobob

Ariel Winter


----------



## steph22

Kimberley Stewart


----------



## steph22

Danielle Lloyd


----------



## bobobob

Ariel Winter


----------



## steph22

Petra Ecclestone


----------



## steph22

Mollie King


----------



## steph22

Lisa Rinna


----------



## steph22

Christina Milian


----------



## steph22

Evan Rachel Wood


----------



## steph22

Nikki Sanderson


----------



## steph22

Halsey


----------



## steph22

Amber Heard


----------



## steph22

Ferne McCann


----------



## steph22

Tamara Ecclestone


----------



## steph22

Rebekah Vardy


----------



## steph22

Amber Heard


----------



## steph22

Kym Johnson


----------



## steph22

Noemie Lenoir


----------



## bobobob

Amber Heard


----------



## steph22

Famke Janssen


----------



## steph22

Vivica A Fox


----------



## bobobob

Tallia Storm


----------



## steph22

Rebekah Vardy


----------



## steph22

Lottie Moss


----------



## steph22

Amber Heard


----------



## steph22

Georgia Steel


----------



## highend

Eniko Parrish


----------



## bobobob

Ariel Winter


----------



## steph22

Cindy Crawford


----------



## highend

Lucy Boyton


----------



## highend

Halsey


----------



## steph22

Abbey Clancy


----------



## steph22

Sam Faiers


----------



## steph22

Mollie King


----------



## steph22

Delta Goodrem


----------



## steph22

Christine McGuinness


----------



## steph22

Priyanka Chopra


----------



## steph22

Zoe Saldana


----------



## steph22

Cindy Crawford


----------



## highend

Penny Lancaster


----------



## steph22

Montana Brown


----------



## bobobob

Tamara Ecclestone


----------



## bobobob

Denise Van Outen


----------



## bobobob

Lottie Moss


----------



## bobobob

Amber Heard


----------



## bobobob

Demi Rose


----------



## bobobob

Lisa Rinna


----------



## bobobob

Ashley Roberts


----------



## bobobob

Georgia Steel


----------



## steph22

Sophia Bush


----------



## steph22

Olivia Buckland


----------



## steph22

Candice King


----------



## steph22

Jordyn Jones


----------



## steph22

Olivia Buckland


----------



## steph22

Vivian Rosberg


----------



## bobobob

Melanie Griffith zimbio


----------



## bobobob

Alessandra Ambrosio


----------



## steph22

Megan Barton Hanson


----------



## bobobob

Kendall Rae Knight (L) and Ellie Brown (R)


----------



## steph22

Courteney Cox


----------



## bobobob

Angelina Jolie


----------



## bobobob

Katherine Castro


----------



## bobobob

Angelina Jolie


----------



## steph22

Kaia Gerber


----------



## steph22

Michelle Keegan


----------



## steph22

Amber Heard


----------



## bobobob

Linsday Lohan


----------



## steph22

Angelina Jolie


----------



## bobobob

Toni Collette


----------



## steph22

Zoe Kravitz


----------



## minababe

steph22 said:


> Zoe Kravitz
> 
> View attachment 4352661



NOOOOO
Is she serious???


----------



## bobobob

Angelina Jolie


----------



## bobobob

Vanessa Hudgens


----------



## steph22

Kate Moss


----------



## steph22

Bianca Jagger


----------



## steph22

Charlotte Casiraghi


----------



## steph22

Salma Hayek


----------



## steph22

Beatrice Dalle


----------



## steph22

Olivia Attwood


----------



## bobobob

Linsday Lohan


----------



## bobobob

Abbey Lee Kershaw


----------



## bobobob

Kate Moss


----------



## bobobob

Teresa Giudice


----------



## steph22

Mackenzie Foy


----------



## bobobob

Linsday Lohan


----------



## steph22

Sophia Bush


----------



## steph22

Vanessa Hudgens


----------



## bobobob

Kate Moss


----------



## bobobob

Ciara


----------



## steph22

Karlie Kloss


----------



## steph22

Georgia Steel


----------



## bobobob

Betsy Brandt


----------



## bobobob

Mollie King


----------



## steph22

Cara Santana


----------



## steph22

Sophia Bush


----------



## bobobob

Cara Santana


----------



## steph22

Amber Heard


----------



## highend

Bethenny Frankel


----------



## highend

Olivia Culpo


----------



## steph22

Alessandra Ambrosio


----------



## steph22

Olivia Culpo


----------



## steph22

Olivia Culpo


----------



## PatriotsBabyy

Blake Lively as Serena Van Der Woodsen in Gossip Girl with a XL YSL Muse in Chocolate.


----------



## steph22

Lucy Boynton


----------



## steph22

Frankie Bridge


----------



## steph22

Tiffany *****


----------



## highend

Lottie Moss


----------



## steph22

Jenni Falconer


----------



## steph22

Amber Heard


----------



## highend

Sarah Hyland


----------



## steph22

Mollie King


----------



## Miss World

Singer Madison Beer wearing the croc embossed Saint Laurent YSL Envelope in the Large size. Love this bag!


----------



## steph22

Coleen Rooney


----------



## steph22

Lindsay Lohan


----------



## steph22

Demi Rose


----------



## steph22

Amber Heard


----------



## steph22

Kaia Gerber


----------



## steph22

Helen Flanagan


----------



## steph22

Mollie King


----------



## highend

*Zoe Saldana
	

		
			
		

		
	


*


----------



## steph22

Amber Heard


----------



## steph22

Mollie King


----------



## steph22

Montana Brown


----------



## steph22

Amber Davies


----------



## steph22

Jessie J


----------



## steph22

Lily James


----------



## steph22

Shanina Shaik


----------



## highend

Olivia Culpo


----------



## steph22

Kaia Gerber


----------



## steph22

Amber Heard


----------



## steph22

Kate Moss


----------



## steph22

Ashley Roberts


----------



## steph22

Tallia Storm


----------



## steph22

Olivia Culpo


----------



## Miss World

Madison Beer YSL Large Envelope bag.


----------



## steph22

Amber Rose


----------



## steph22

Olivia Culpo


----------



## steph22

Amber Heard


----------



## steph22

Deborah Britton


----------



## steph22

Beth Stern


----------



## steph22

Lisa Bonet


----------



## steph22

Gabby Allen


----------



## steph22

Katherine Castro


----------



## steph22

Alana Hadid


----------



## Miss World

Golnesa Gharachedaghi from Shahs of Sunset wearing the Saint Laurent YSL Envelope Bag in chevron quilting.


----------



## steph22

Demi Rose


----------



## steph22

Kimberley Garner


----------



## highend

Kate Beckinsale


----------



## steph22

Cindy Crawford


----------



## steph22

Portia de Rossi


----------



## steph22

Lucy Boynton


----------



## steph22

Dua Lipa


----------



## steph22

Camilla Morrone


----------



## steph22

Amber Heard


----------



## steph22

Dua Lipa


----------



## steph22

Megan Barton Hanson


----------



## steph22

Ashlee Simpson


----------



## bobobob

Charlotte Gainsbourg


----------



## highend

Kate Moss


----------



## steph22

Carey Mulligan


----------



## steph22

Ashlee Simpson


----------



## steph22

Amber Valletta


----------



## steph22

Amber Heard


----------



## highend

.


----------



## steph22

Cara Santana


----------



## steph22

Tinsley Mortimer


----------



## steph22

Charlotte Casiraghi


----------



## highend

*Chrissy Teigen*
*

*


----------



## steph22

Ariel Winter


----------



## steph22

Geri Horner


----------



## steph22

Felicity Jones


----------



## steph22

Kate Moss


----------



## steph22

Cara Santana


----------



## steph22

Dani Dyer


----------



## steph22

Ashlee Simpson


----------



## steph22

Ariel Winter


----------



## steph22

Jennifer Love Hewitt


----------



## steph22

Christina Milian


----------



## steph22

Lucy Boynton


----------



## steph22

Famke Janssen


----------



## steph22

Megan Barton Hanson


----------



## steph22

Laura Dern


----------



## steph22

Robin Wright


----------



## steph22

Petra Ecclestone


----------



## steph22

Mackenzie Foy


----------



## steph22

Sofia Vergara


----------



## steph22

Christine McGuinness


----------



## steph22

Lucy Boynton


----------



## steph22

Chloe Green


----------



## steph22

Amber Heard


----------



## steph22

Malika Haqq


----------



## steph22

Amber Rose


----------



## steph22

Mel B


----------



## steph22

Abigail Spencer


----------



## steph22

Hayley Atwell


----------



## steph22

Louise Redknapp


----------



## steph22

Ashlee Simpson


----------



## steph22

Victoria Justice


----------



## steph22

Malin Akerman


----------



## steph22

Laetitia Casta


----------



## steph22

Cara Santana


----------



## steph22

Kaia Gerber


----------



## Miss World

Bollywood actress Shamita Shetty with her Saint Laurent YSL Niki bag I’m Grey.


----------



## steph22

Kelly Hoppen


----------



## steph22

Mollie King


----------



## steph22

Amber Heard


----------



## steph22

Rochelle Humes


----------



## steph22

Lindsey Vonn


----------



## steph22

Louise Redknapp


----------



## steph22

Anne Hathaway


----------



## Miss World

Kate Moss wearing her Saint Laurent YSL Niki bag in the Baby size.


----------



## bobobob

Louise Redknapp


----------



## steph22

Demi Moore


----------



## steph22

Melissa McCarthy


----------



## bobobob

Mindy Kaling


----------



## steph22

Lucy Hale


----------



## steph22

Kourtney Kardashian


----------



## bobobob

Christine McGuinness


----------



## steph22

Lucy Hale


----------



## steph22

Lisa Armstrong


----------



## steph22

Ariel Winter


----------



## steph22

Demi Moore


----------



## bobobob

Jennifer Love Hewitt


----------



## steph22

Olivia Buckland


----------



## steph22

Pamela Anderson


----------



## steph22

Maura Higgins


----------



## steph22

Amber Turner


----------



## steph22

India Reynolds


----------



## steph22

Jenna Dewan


----------



## Miss World

Maika Monroe with her YSL bag.


----------



## steph22

Kate Hudson


----------



## steph22

Amber Rose


----------



## steph22

Daphne Groeneveld


----------



## steph22

Cara Santana


----------



## steph22

Ariel Winter


----------



## steph22

Madison Beer


----------



## steph22

Megan McKenna


----------



## steph22

Jenna Dewan


----------



## OneMoreDay

Queen Rania.


----------



## steph22

Maura Higgins


----------



## steph22

Lucy Boynton


----------



## steph22

Ashley Roberts


----------



## steph22

Ashley Roberts


----------



## steph22

Sofia Wellesley


----------



## steph22

Joanna Chimonides


----------



## steph22

Francesca Allen


----------



## steph22

Ashley Roberts


----------



## steph22

Jennifer Flavin


----------



## steph22

Amber Heard


----------



## steph22

Megan McKenna


----------



## steph22

Helen Flanagan


----------



## Miss World

Kate Moss featured in Vogue Magazine with the Saint Laurent YSL All Over Monogram bag.


----------



## steph22

Amber Heard


----------



## steph22

Kaia Gerber


----------



## steph22

Nina Agdal


----------



## steph22

Mollie King


----------



## steph22

Ashley Roberts


----------



## steph22

Rebekah Vardy


----------



## steph22

Cheryl Tweedy


----------



## steph22

Maika Monroe


----------



## steph22

April Love Geary


----------



## steph22

Tinashe


----------



## steph22

Kendall Rae Knight


----------



## steph22

Amber Heard


----------



## steph22

Christina Milian


----------



## steph22

Robin Wright


----------



## steph22

Kate Bock


----------



## bobobob

Rose


----------



## bobobob

Salma Hayek


----------



## bobobob

Andie MacDowell


----------



## bobobob

Catherine Deneuve


----------



## bobobob

Eva Herzigova


----------



## bobobob

Angelababy


----------



## steph22

Elodie Bouchez


----------



## steph22

Kate Moss


----------



## steph22

Charlotte Casiraghi


----------



## steph22

Lucy Hale


----------



## steph22

Charlize Theron


----------



## bobobob

Amanda Lear


----------



## bobobob

Beatrice Dalle


----------



## bobobob

Demi Moore


----------



## steph22

Elena Perminova


----------



## steph22

Ashley Roberts


----------



## steph22

Amber Heard


----------



## steph22

Lisa Bonet


----------



## steph22

Amber Heard


----------



## steph22

Alexandra Daddario


----------



## steph22

Megan McKenna


----------



## steph22

Sofía Vergara


----------



## steph22

Malika Haqq


----------



## steph22

Martha Hunt


----------



## Miss World

Judge Lynn Toler with a YSL Small Velvet Kate Bag.


----------



## steph22

April Love Geary


----------



## steph22

Maura Higgins


----------



## steph22

Daphne Groeneveld


----------



## steph22

Victoria Silvstedt


----------



## steph22

Amber Heard


----------



## steph22

Kaia Gerber


----------



## steph22

Mia Maestro


----------



## steph22

Demi Moore


----------



## steph22

Jenna Dewan


----------



## steph22

Ashley Roberts


----------



## steph22

Kate Moss


----------



## steph22

Lucy Fallon


----------



## steph22

Angelina Jolie


----------



## natashastri

steph22 said:


> April Love Geary
> View attachment 4560280


hi! is this in medium size?


----------



## steph22

Ferne McCann


----------



## steph22

Ariel Winter


----------



## steph22

Khloe Kardaahian


----------



## steph22

Lottie Moss


----------



## steph22

Beth Dunlavey


----------



## steph22

Ashley Roberts


----------



## steph22

Ariel Winter


----------



## steph22

Vivica A. Fox


----------



## steph22

Kate Beckinsale


----------



## steph22

Talia Richman


----------



## steph22

Charlize Theron


----------



## HavPlenty

steph22 said:


> Ferne McCann
> View attachment 4573016


I love the bag with that dress.


----------



## steph22

Francesca Allen


----------



## steph22

Demi Rose


----------



## steph22

Frankie Bridge


----------



## steph22

Halsey


----------



## steph22

Ashley Roberts


----------



## steph22

Linzi Stoppard


----------



## steph22

Kate Moss


----------



## steph22

Charlize Theron


----------



## steph22

Jaimie Alexander


----------



## steph22

Jessica Hart


----------



## steph22

Nicole Scherzinger


----------



## steph22

Chrissy Teigen


----------



## steph22

Cheryl Cole


----------



## steph22

Chrissy Teigen


----------



## steph22

Ariel Winter


----------



## steph22

Olivia Buckland


----------



## steph22

Model Fiona Falkiner


----------



## steph22

Imogen Thomas


----------



## steph22

Danielle Lloyd


----------



## steph22

Megan McKenna


----------



## steph22

Lily James


----------



## Grande Latte

steph22 said:


> Megan McKenna
> View attachment 4605182



Love this coat!


----------



## steph22

La Toya Jackson


----------



## steph22

Lily James


----------



## steph22

Hailey Bieber


----------



## steph22

Hailey Bieber


----------



## steph22

Ashley Roberts


----------



## steph22

Kristin Cavallari


----------



## steph22

Halsey


----------



## steph22

Princess Beatrice


----------



## steph22

Vanessa Lachey


----------



## steph22

Jenna Dewan


----------



## steph22

Ashley Roberts


----------



## steph22

Amber Rose


----------



## steph22

Bethenny Frankel


----------



## steph22

Kimberley Stewart


----------



## Miss World

Fashion model Nicole Trunfio wearing the Large patent black YSL Vicky bag.


----------



## Miss World

Rapper Saweetie with her YSL medium Niki bag in red.


----------



## Miss World

Saweetie wearing the YSL Vicky belt bag.


----------



## steph22

Amber Rose


----------



## steph22

Christina Milian


----------



## steph22

Halsey


----------



## steph22

Gabrielle Union


----------



## steph22

Kate Bosworth


----------



## steph22

Hailey Bieber


----------



## steph22

Lucy Boynton


----------



## steph22

Salma Hayek


----------



## steph22

Christina Milian


----------



## steph22

Tamara Ecclestone


----------



## steph22

Kaia Gerber


----------



## steph22

Hailey Bieber


----------



## steph22

Eva Longoria


----------



## steph22

Kaia Gerber


----------



## steph22

Brittany Snow


----------



## steph22

Christina Milian


----------



## steph22

Gabby Allen


----------



## steph22

Hailey Bieber


----------



## steph22

Dakota Johnson


----------



## steph22

Louis Redknapp


----------



## steph22

Kaia Gerber


----------



## steph22

Princess Beatrice


----------



## steph22

Cara Santana


----------



## Grande Latte

Gigi Hadid. These photos are from a while ago.


----------



## steph22

Ciara


----------



## steph22

Candice King


----------



## steph22

Dee Koppang


----------



## steph22

Ashley Roberts


----------



## steph22

April Love Geary


----------



## steph22

Ashley Roberts


----------



## steph22

Amber Heard


----------



## steph22

Kate Bosworth


----------



## steph22

Demi Moore


----------



## steph22

Cara Santana


----------



## steph22

Elisabeth Moss


----------



## steph22

Anja Rubik


----------



## steph22

Ana de Armas


----------



## steph22

Ashley Roberts


----------



## steph22

Heidi Klum


----------



## steph22

Cara Santana


----------



## steph22

Hailey Bieber


----------



## steph22

Lily Collins


----------



## steph22

Nicola Peltz


----------



## steph22

Hailey Bieber


----------



## steph22

Rosé


----------



## steph22

Lily Collins


----------



## steph22

Anja Rubik


----------



## steph22

Nicollette Sheridan


----------



## steph22

Meghan Edmonds


----------



## steph22

Kaia Gerber


----------



## steph22

Demi Moore


----------



## steph22

Kaia Gerber


----------



## steph22

Rami Malek


----------



## steph22

Cara Santana


----------



## steph22

Hailey Bieber


----------



## steph22

Lucy Boynton


----------



## steph22

Cindy Crawford


----------



## steph22

Lizzie Cundy


----------



## steph22

Amber Heard


----------



## steph22

Princess Beatrice


----------



## steph22

Hailey Bieber


----------



## steph22

Danielle Vasinova


----------



## steph22

Kimberley Stewart


----------



## steph22

Ashley Roberts


----------



## steph22

Ashley Roberts


----------



## steph22

Sailor Brinkley-Cook


----------



## steph22

Ashley Roberts


----------



## steph22

Ana De Armas


----------



## Miss World

Devon Lee Carlson wearing the new Saint Laurent Kate 99 Baguette tassel bag.


----------



## Miss World

Kaia Gerber with the All Over Mini Monogram satchel bag


----------



## Miss World

Kaia Gerber out and about with her favourite All Over Monogram beige satchel bag


----------



## Miss World

Kaia Gerber with her Saint Laurent YSL All Over Monogram bag


----------



## Miss World

Rose from Blackpink band wearing the Saint Laurent YSL Kate Box bag


----------



## Miss World

Kylie Jenner with her Saint Laurent bags


----------



## Miss World

Devon Lee Carlson with her Saint Laurent All Over Monogram camera bag in beige.


----------



## Miss World

Singer Rose from band Blackpink wearing with her Saint Laurent Jamie bags. She owns three different styles from the YSL Jamie collection.


----------



## Miss World

Zoe Kravitz wearing YSL Kate tassle bag


----------



## Miss World

Model Latecia Thomas with her YSL Kate Wallet on Chain tassel bag.


----------



## steph22

Sofia Richie


----------



## Miss World

Chrissy Teigen with her Saint Laurent Kate Wooden shoulder bag.


----------



## steph22

Amber Heard


----------



## steph22

Maika Monroe


----------



## rosewang924

Miss World said:


> Charlotte Casiraghi carrying a Saint Laurent YSL Niki bag. Her sunglasses are also Saint Laurent.



Does anyone know what size is the Saint Laurent Niki bag?


----------



## Miss World

rosewang924 said:


> Does anyone know what size is the Saint Laurent Niki bag?


It's the Large size


----------



## rosewang924

Miss World said:


> It's the Large size



Thank you so much, I have been searching all over the internet for info.


----------



## steph22

Cara Santana


----------



## steph22

Ana de Armas


----------



## steph22

Zoe Kravitz


----------



## steph22

Sam Faiers


----------



## steph22

Ashley Roberts


----------



## steph22

Hailey Bieber


----------



## Grande Latte

This is from a while back. Dakota Johnson.


----------



## steph22

Brooke Burke


----------



## steph22

Amber Heard


----------



## steph22

Amber Heard


----------



## steph22

Molly-May Hague


----------



## ClimbingGardenia

steph22 said:


> Cara Santana
> View attachment 4760117


Could someone tell me which bag this is? Thank you (complete noob)


----------



## shoemetheworld

ClimbingGardenia said:


> Could someone tell me which bag this is? Thank you (complete noob)


Looks like a sac de jour in an embossed leather (Croc?).


----------



## steph22

Molly-Mae Hague


----------



## steph22

Ana de Armas


----------



## steph22

Taylor Hill


----------



## steph22

Coleen Rooney


----------



## steph22

Ashley Roberts


----------



## steph22

Cara Santana


----------



## steph22

Megan McKenna


----------



## steph22

April Love Geary


----------



## steph22

Alesha Dixon


----------



## steph22

Lais Ribeiro


----------



## steph22

Brooke Burke


----------



## steph22

Carey Mulligan


----------



## steph22

Coleen Rooney


----------



## steph22

Hailey Bieber


----------



## steph22

Cara Santana


----------



## steph22

Hailey Bieber


----------



## steph22

Lindsey Vonn


----------



## steph22

Rochelle Humes


----------



## steph22

Hailey Bieber


----------



## steph22

Lais Ribeiro


----------



## steph22

April Love Geary


----------



## steph22

Salma Hayek


----------



## steph22

Lindsey Vonn


----------



## steph22

Taylor Hill


----------



## steph22

Alessandra Ambrosio


----------



## steph22

Alex Scott


----------



## steph22

Cara Santana


----------



## steph22

Ariel Winter


----------



## steph22

Ashley Roberts


----------



## steph22

Saoirse Ronan


----------



## steph22

Christine Lampard


----------



## Thenewestgirl

steph22 said:


> Christine Lampard
> View attachment 4850294



What a cute skirt, does anyone happen to know where it is from?


----------



## steph22

Coleen Rooney


----------



## steph22

Christine Lampard


----------



## steph22

Hailey Bieber


----------



## steph22

Hailey Bieber


----------



## steph22

Hailey Bieber


----------



## steph22

Louise Redknapp


----------



## steph22

Tish Cyrus


----------



## steph22

Laeticia Hallyday


----------



## JoeDelRey

Park Jimin from BTS


----------



## steph22

Ariel Winter


----------



## steph22

Ashley Roberts


----------



## steph22

Hailey Bieber


----------



## steph22

April Love Geary


----------



## steph22

Alex Scott


----------



## steph22

Chrissy Teigen


----------



## steph22

Christine Lampard


----------



## steph22

April Love Geary


----------



## steph22

Lili Reinhart


----------



## steph22

Coleen Rooney


----------



## steph22

Amber Heard


----------



## steph22

Brooke Burke


----------



## steph22

Coleen Rooney


----------



## steph22

Ashley Roberts


----------



## steph22

Kristin Cavallari


----------



## steph22

Ashley Roberts


----------



## steph22

Ashley Roberts


----------



## steph22

Coleen Rooney


----------



## steph22

Lucy Hale


----------



## steph22

Jasmine Tookes


----------



## steph22

Hailey Bieber


----------



## steph22

Amber Heard


----------



## steph22

Melissa Satta


----------



## steph22

Ashley Roberts


----------



## steph22

Dixie D'amelio


----------



## steph22

Denise Van Outen


----------



## steph22

Christine Lampard


----------



## steph22

Lucy Hale


----------



## lilyannie

Rosé from Blackpink:


----------



## Miss World

K-pop Singer Kim Jaejoong wearing the YSL Sac De Jour in crocodile embossed leather.


----------



## bobobob

Katharine McPhee


----------



## steph22

Laura Dern


----------



## steph22

Chloe Sevigny


----------



## steph22

Kelly Dodd


----------



## steph22

Ashley Roberts


----------



## steph22

Ariel Winter


----------



## steph22

April Love Geary


----------



## steph22

Lily Collins


----------



## steph22

Zoe Hardman


----------



## steph22

Ariel Winter


----------



## steph22

Lily Collins


----------



## AnnieVan

steph22 said:


> Alex Scott
> View attachment 4842575


I love this bag! It's so versatile. I got a matching gold chain for the envelope clutch and it just fits under the flap and looks like the envelope bag.


----------



## steph22

Ariel Winter


----------



## steph22

Lily Collins


----------



## steph22

Megan Fox


----------



## steph22

Lucy Hale


----------



## steph22

Amber Rose


----------



## steph22

Lucy Hale


----------



## steph22

Christine Lampard


----------



## steph22

Christine Chiu


----------



## steph22

Lucy Hale


----------



## steph22

Angelina Jolie


----------



## steph22

Amber Rose


----------



## steph22

Megan Fox


----------



## steph22

Lucy Hale


----------



## steph22

Amber Rose


----------



## steph22

Zoe Hardman


----------



## steph22

Amber Rose


----------



## steph22

Amber Rose


----------



## steph22

Lauren Silverman


----------



## rosewang924

steph22 said:


> Lauren Silverman
> View attachment 5033684



love her sandals, any idea on where is from?


----------



## steph22

Rachel Stevens


----------



## steph22

Kimberly Stewart


----------



## steph22

Shannen Doherty


----------



## steph22

Rachel Stevens


----------



## steph22

Lucy Hale


----------



## steph22

Naomi Campbell


----------



## steph22

Wendy Williams


----------



## steph22

Lindsey Vonn


----------



## steph22

Naomi Campbell


----------



## steph22

Wendy Williams


----------



## steph22

Christine Lampard


----------



## steph22

Brooke Shields


----------



## steph22

Joan Collins


----------



## steph22

Nicole Scherzinger


----------



## steph22

Lily James


----------



## HavPlenty

steph22 said:


> Lily James
> View attachment 5076518


What is this bag?


----------



## steph22

Ashley Roberts


----------



## steph22

HavPlenty said:


> What is this bag?



Solferino


----------



## steph22

Princess Beatrice


----------



## steph22

Ashley Roberts


----------



## steph22

Princess Beatrice


----------



## steph22

Jennifer Lopez


----------



## steph22

Sofia Kenin


----------



## steph22

Amber Valletta


----------



## steph22

Rebel Wilson


----------



## steph22

AnnaLynne McCord


----------



## keishapie1973

steph22 said:


> Rebel Wilson
> View attachment 5097556



Is this anemone? I can’t find real life pics of this color anywhere…


----------



## steph22

Ashley Roberts


----------



## steph22

Charlize Theron


----------



## steph22

Ashley Benson


----------



## steph22

Hailey Bieber


----------



## foxgal

keishapie1973 said:


> Is this anemone? I can’t find real life pics of this color anywhere…



I can’t say for sure, but all the pics I’ve seen of anemone are much more khaki. Whatever it is, it’s gorgeous! I think green bags are so under appreciated!


----------



## steph22

Sophia Bush


----------



## steph22

Jennifer Lopez


----------



## steph22

Angelina Jolie


----------



## steph22

Josephine Skriver


----------



## steph22

Cara Santana


----------



## steph22

Hailey Bieber


----------



## steph22

Ashley Roberts


----------



## Tyler_JP

It looks like Ina Garten is carrying a burgundy Sac de jour here - please correct me if I'm wrong!


----------



## steph22

Kiki Barth


----------



## steph22

Dixie D'amelio


----------



## steph22

Ashley Benson


----------



## steph22

Angelina Jolie


----------



## steph22

Melanie Collins


----------



## steph22

Tiffany *****


----------



## _vee

Saweetie


----------



## songan

Ahn Yijin from IZ*ONE at the airport


----------



## songan




----------



## steph22

Evan Rachel Wood


----------



## songan

*Xin Zhilei*  (辛芷蕾) actress known for Ruyi's Royal Love in the Palace and Bunshinsaba 2 
*YSL NIKI MEDIUM IN CRINKLED VINTAGE LEATHER*
STYLE ID 6331580EN041000
*YSL ROPE MONOGRAM DENIM JACKET*
STYLE ID 653464Y864L3368








SOURCE: @xin_zhilei


----------



## songan

Actress *Xin Zhilei *for YSL


----------



## songan

*Addison Rae* wears the *YSL Red Latex Midi Dress *to the Jimmy Kimmel show paired with geometric crystal earrings, Giuseppe Zanotti Vanilla Studs Mules and a golden ankle bracelet.


----------



## songan

Irene from RED VELVET


----------



## songan

Seulgi (*슬기*) from RED VELVET


----------



## songan

*AMBER HEARD* (actress and ex-wife of actor Johnny Depp)


^Saint Laurent Single Breasted Blazer
Saint Laurent Poudre Stripe Tuxedo Pants
Saint Laurent Crepe Silk Blouse
ClinchBelts Mini Black Belt
Brian Atwood Black Cassandra Pumps
Saint Laurent Large Loulou Bag


----------



## steph22

Cara Santana


----------



## songan

*Seo Ye Ji* (서예지) acts as a woman with a difficult personality and a troubled past in the Korean drama, It's Okay To Not Be Okay (사이코지만 괜찮아). She wears full-on Saint Laurent in episode 16.



Saint Laurent Long Lavallière-neck Dress in Silk Muslin 


Saint Laurent Betty Pumps



SOURCE:









						‘It’s Okay to Not Be Okay’: The luxury brands behind Seo Ye-Ji’s fashionable outfits in Netflix's la
					

Style ID: The luxury brands behind Seo Ye-Ji’s fashionable outfits on ‘It’s Okay To Not Be Okay’—updated weekly




					www.buro247.sg


----------



## songan

*Miranda Kerr


*

^ Saint Laurent Floral-Embroidered Halterneck Dress in Black/Multicolor
Prada Flat Metallic Leather T-Strap Sandals
Acme Denim Jacket


----------



## steph22

Nicole Scherzinger


----------



## steph22

Natalie Joy


----------



## songan

Lucy Hale


SOURCE: https://m.blog.naver.com/ppeer44/222330126760


----------



## songan

Chinese actress *Xin Zhilei* (辛芷蕾) - Brotherhood of Blades, Crosscurrent, Ruyi's Love in the Palace and other media


SOURCE: weibo


----------



## songan

*Célia Jaunat Krychowiak - *French model and wife of Polish professional footballer Grzegorz Krychowiak


----------



## steph22

Cara Santana


----------



## songan

*Ariana Grande *- singer


^ Saint Laurent Blue Candy Bow Sandals Platforms


----------



## steph22

Olivia Jade


----------



## steph22

Denise van Outen


----------



## songan

*Caren Jepkemei *- haute couture model from Kenya



Source: Instagram


----------



## songan

Actress Lee Bo Young (이보영) wears a red YSL minidress over YSL trousers in episode 16 of Mine.

_Wool-blend Minidress_
_Tailored Straight-leg Trousers_


----------



## songan

*Shin Se-kyung *(신세경) wears Saint Laurent to a YSL launch party.


----------



## steph22

Ashley Benson


----------



## steph22

Ashley Roberts


----------



## steph22

Ashley Benson


----------



## steph22

Ashley Roberts


----------



## songan

Korean actress *Shin Mina* (신민아) wears YSL in Hometown Cha-Cha-Cha episode 3. She plays a character who is a dentist returning to her small village. She meets a jack-of-all-trades man and they begin a light hearted romance.


----------



## ccbaggirl89

Anne Hathaway (in character for a film). 9/8/21


----------



## steph22

Zoe Hardman


----------



## steph22

Ashley Benson


----------



## steph22

Ashley Greene


----------



## steph22

Melanie Blatt


----------



## steph22

Nina Dobrev


----------



## steph22

Angelina Jolie


----------



## steph22

Carla Bruni


----------



## songan

SEPTEMBER 29, 2021 - PARIS, FRANCE
Tamara Kalinic was a guest for the YSL SS 2021 runway show:


#ParisFashionWeek


----------



## steph22

Sydney Sweeney


----------



## steph22

Charlie XCX


----------



## steph22

Hailey Bieber


----------



## steph22

Kristin Chenoweth


----------



## songan

Rosé from BlackPink

Rosé, who is a global brand ambassador for Saint Laurent, attended the YSL Spring Summer 2022 runway show during Paris Fashion Week in an extremely chic LBD. She wore a sheer black chiffon minidress with silk trim over a pair of black hot pants; the thigh-skimming dress dangled from barely-there spaghetti straps. Rosé paired the daring-yet-romantic dress with a pair of super sheer black tights, classic black knee-high boots, and a gold chain choker studded with pearls. She wore her blonde hair tied back in a messy, chic knot with a few pieces falling out to frame her face. The look was simple but stunning in its sophistication.


#PFW
SOURCES: Vogue, IG@juliendc


----------



## steph22

Hailey Bieber


----------



## songan

Tamara Kalinic was a guest for the Saint Laurent S/S 2022 fashion show.


#PFW # Paris Fashion Week


----------



## steph22

Denise Van Outen


----------



## steph22

Ashley Roberts


----------



## songan

Camille Charriere in Parisian chic


----------



## steph22

Chrissy Teigen


----------



## steph22

Olivia Culpo


----------



## steph22

Lucy Hale


----------



## songan

Moira Berntz - Argentinian high fashion model


----------



## songan

South Korean actress Lee Da Hee (이다희):


----------



## steph22

Jessie J


----------



## steph22

Jenna Johnson


----------



## songan

Rosé (박채영) of BlackPink scooped up the cover girl role for Elle Korea's September issue.


----------



## steph22

Paula Abdul


----------



## songan

Alessandra Ambrosio sports the 2021 bicycle short athlesisure trend.


^Saint Laurent Monogram Chain Wallet in Black Matelasse Leather


----------



## songan

Hailey Beiber showed off her apparel from the Saint Laurent Summer 2021 runway. 
IT girl Hailey is in full-on Saint Laurent on the left while the runway model is on the right in a black and white image. 


SOURCE: https://fashionsizzle.com/2021/01/02/hailey-bieber-wore-saint-laurent-feathered-blouse-instagram/


----------



## songan

Anne Hathaway


----------



## steph22

Selena Gomez


----------



## steph22

Gayle King


----------



## steph22

Hailey Bieber


----------



## songan

Former K-pop star Nana (나나) acted as the main female protagonist Oh Joo In in the k-drama Oh My Landlord (오! 주인님). 
This is a romantic-comedy about a screenwriter and an actress who are bad at managing relationships. 
In episode 13, Nana could be seen wearing this Saint Laurent Le Maillon leather shoulder bag

_Le Maillon Shoulder Bag_


----------



## songan

Lucy Hale with her Saint Laurent Nikki bag:


She's wearing the 2021 indoor slippers worn outside trend.


----------



## steph22

Dylan Penn


----------



## steph22

Rebel Wilson


----------



## songan

Hailey Bieber


----------



## steph22

Alessandra Ambrosio


----------



## steph22

Hailey Bieber


----------



## steph22

April Love Geary


----------



## steph22

Sydney Sweeney


----------



## songan

Hailey Bieber wore Saint Laurent Spring 2022 with Tiffany jewelry to the LACMA Art + Film Gala.



SOURCE: starstyle.com


----------



## keishapie1973

Tameka Cottle (Tiny)


----------



## steph22

Lainey Wilson


----------



## steph22

Pamela Anderson


----------



## steph22

Sofia Vergara


----------



## steph22

Ashley Benson


----------



## steph22

Pamela Anderson


----------



## steph22

Bella Thorne


----------



## songan

Dorit Kemsley
Saint Laurent Zebra Print Asymmetrical Skirt


ZEBRA PRINT is T R E N D I N G for 2021.


----------



## songan

Moira Berntz - high fashion model signed under NEXT Models Management


----------



## steph22

Hailey Bieber


----------



## steph22

Salma Hayek


----------



## steph22

Angelina Jolie


----------



## Litsa

steph22 said:


> Angelina Jolie
> View attachment 5253339


Which bag is she holding?


----------



## steph22

Litsa said:


> Which bag is she holding?


Looks like the quilted monogram clutch.


----------



## steph22

Lucy Hale


----------



## steph22

Sara Sampaio


----------



## steph22

Zoe Kravitz


----------



## steph22

Ashley Benson


----------



## steph22

Suki Waterhouse


----------



## steph22

Ella Richards


----------



## steph22

Kiki Willems


----------



## steph22

Olivia Culpo


----------



## steph22

Nicole Kidman


----------



## steph22

Julianne Moore


----------



## steph22

Jenna Dewan


----------



## steph22

Amber Rose


----------



## steph22

Ashley Benson


----------



## steph22

Suki Waterhouse


----------



## steph22

Shay Mitchell


----------



## steph22

Sofia Vergara


----------



## steph22

Lucy Hale


----------



## steph22

Martine McCutcheon


----------



## steph22

Lucy Hale


----------



## Chaliya

steph22 said:


> Ashley Roberts
> View attachment 5217410


Hello,

Can someone tell me the name of the bag?


----------



## steph22

Hailey Bieber


----------



## HavPlenty

Chaliya said:


> Hello,
> 
> Can someone tell me the name of the bag?


Looks like the small Uptown Tote. The front envelope is removable, and you can use it as a clutch/pouch.


----------



## steph22

Coleen Rooney


----------



## steph22

Camila Morrone


----------



## steph22

Amanda Holden


----------



## steph22

Sofia Vergara


----------



## HavPlenty

steph22 said:


> Sofia Vergara
> View attachment 5294101


She loves that LouLou.


----------



## steph22

Jessie J


----------



## steph22

Famke Janssen


----------



## steph22

Melanie Brown


----------



## steph22

Demi Lovato


----------



## steph22

Laeticia Hallyday


----------



## steph22

Amanda Holden


----------



## steph22

Amber Rose


----------



## steph22

Ashley Benson


----------



## steph22

Ashley Benson


----------



## steph22

Pia Miller


----------



## steph22

Kimberly Stewart


----------



## steph22

Nina Dobrev


----------



## steph22

Laeticia Hallyday


----------



## steph22

Vivica A Fox


----------



## steph22

Lily James


----------



## steph22

Christina Milian


----------



## steph22

Madelaine Petsch


----------



## steph22

Amanda Holden


----------



## steph22

Sara Sampaio


----------



## steph22

Nicole Scherzinger


----------



## steph22

Nicole Scherzinger


----------



## steph22

Lil Kim


----------



## steph22

Sara Sampaio


----------



## steph22

Amber Rose


----------



## steph22

Amanda Holden


----------



## steph22

Zoe Kravitz


----------



## steph22

Judy Greer


----------



## steph22

Demi Moore


----------



## steph22

Alex Scott


----------



## steph22

Eva Herzigová


----------



## steph22

Barbie Ferreira


----------



## steph22

Lila Moss


----------



## steph22

Charlie XCX


----------



## steph22

Hayley Erbert


----------



## steph22

Natasha Lyonne


----------



## steph22

Lucy Hale


----------



## steph22

Martine McCutcheon


----------



## steph22

Maya Jama


----------



## steph22

Christina Milian


----------



## steph22

Pamela Anderson


----------



## Tyler_JP

Emmanuelle Alt...


----------



## steph22

Kaitlyn Dever


----------



## steph22

Sara Sampaio


----------



## steph22

Nicole Trunfio


----------



## steph22

Pamela Anderson


----------



## steph22

Sofia Vergara


----------



## steph22

Camila Morrone


----------



## steph22

Cara Santana


----------



## steph22

Nina Dobrev


----------



## steph22

Amber Rose


----------



## steph22

Ashley Benson


----------



## steph22

Bethenny Frankel


----------



## steph22

Ashley Benson


----------



## steph22

Jessie J


----------



## steph22

Sydney Sweeney


----------



## steph22

Brandi Glanville


----------



## steph22

Alessandra Ambrosio


----------



## steph22

Alessandra Ambrosio


----------



## steph22

Hailey Bieber


----------



## steph22

Julianne Moore


----------



## steph22

Nicky Hilton


----------



## steph22

Ashley Benson


----------



## steph22

Elsa Hosk


----------



## Narnanz

Sorry...wrong thread.


----------



## steph22

Abigail Spencer


----------



## steph22

Rosie Huntington-Whiteley


----------



## steph22

Kelly Brook


----------



## steph22

Cara Santana


----------



## bunnylooloo

Selma Hayek and her daughter Valentina - what’s in my bag video for Vogue! Features the Icare shopping bag and suede Lou Lou puffer. So sweet! I aspire to have my daughter (who’s 6 months) hang out with me with our YSL bags. Link here


----------



## keishapie1973

cheryline said:


> Selma Hayek and her daughter Valentina - what’s in my bag video for Vogue! Features the Icare shopping bag and suede Lou Lou puffer. So sweet! I aspire to have my daughter (who’s 6 months) hang out with me with our YSL bags. Link here
> 
> View attachment 5404368



I was watching this yesterday even though I don’t know the language. I just enjoyed seeing the bags and how much they loved them…


----------



## bunnylooloo

keishapie1973 said:


> I was watching this yesterday even though I don’t know the language. I just enjoyed seeing the bags and how much they loved them…


 
yes! You can definitely see their personalities really match the bags. There’s English subtitles in the captions!


----------



## steph22

Kelly Brook


----------



## steph22

Nicole Scherzinger


----------



## steph22

Garcelle Beauvais


----------



## Miss World

Anastasia Karanikolaou aka Stassie seen in England wearing the Saint Laurent YSL Niki bag in black with sherling trim.


----------



## steph22

Hailey Bieber


----------



## steph22

Cara Santana


----------



## steph22

Hailey Bieber


----------



## steph22

Ashley Benson


----------



## steph22

Naomi Watts


----------



## steph22

Cuban model Lili Estefan


----------



## steph22

Camila Morrone


----------



## steph22

Vanessa Bell Calloway


----------



## steph22

Coleen Rooney


----------



## steph22

Coleen Rooney


----------



## steph22

Nicole Richie


----------



## steph22

Joy Corrigan


----------



## steph22

Claudia Winkleman


----------



## steph22

Jennifer Lopez


----------



## steph22

Angelina Jolie


----------



## steph22

Nicole Richie


----------



## steph22

Nicole Scherzinger


----------



## steph22

Ashley Greene


----------



## steph22

Julianne Hough


----------



## steph22

Lily Chee


----------



## steph22

Kara Del Toro


----------



## steph22

Adele


----------



## steph22

Christine Lampard


----------



## steph22

Alessandra Ambrosio


----------



## steph22

Ashley Greene


----------



## steph22

Cara Santana


----------



## steph22

Rochelle Humes


----------



## steph22

Lauren Silverman


----------



## steph22

Rochelle Humes


----------



## steph22

Delta Goodrem


----------



## steph22

Julianne Hough


----------



## steph22

Bella Hadid


----------



## steph22

Alessandra Ambrosio


----------



## steph22

Kimberley Stewart


----------



## steph22

Kimberly Stewart


----------



## steph22

Chrissy Teigen


----------



## steph22

Eva Longoria


----------



## steph22

Christina Milian


----------



## steph22

Angelina Jolie


----------



## steph22

Ashley Greene


----------



## steph22

Nadine Coyle


----------



## MegPoort

Whi


Tyler_JP said:


> Emmanuelle Alt...
> What is the name of this style? I really love it.. is it a sac du jour??


----------



## steph22

Alessandra Ambrosio


----------



## Tyler_JP

MegPoort said:


> Whi


Hi Meg! Yes, Emmanuelle Alt is carrying the Sac de jour here.


----------



## steph22

Grace Elizabeth


----------



## steph22

Angelina Jolie


----------



## steph22

Jessie J


----------



## steph22

Bianca Miquela Landrau


----------



## steph22

Stella Maxwell


----------



## steph22

Roseanne Park


----------



## steph22

Amanda Holden


----------



## steph22

Sharon Osbourne


----------



## steph22

Bella Hadid


----------



## steph22

Shakira


----------



## steph22

Stella Maxwell


----------



## steph22

Olivia Wilde


----------



## steph22

Hailey Bieber


----------



## steph22

Nicole Trunfio


----------



## steph22

Rosie Huntington-Whiteley


----------



## steph22

Hailey Bieber


----------



## steph22

Kate Moss


----------



## steph22

Laura Harrier


----------



## steph22

Talia Ryder


----------



## steph22

Julianne Hough


----------



## steph22

Cara Santana


----------



## steph22

Melanie Griffith


----------



## steph22

Zoe Kravitz


----------



## steph22

Princess Beatrice


----------



## steph22

Ashlee Simpson


----------



## steph22

Sofia Vergara


----------



## steph22

Salma Hayek


----------



## steph22

Delta Goodrem


----------



## steph22

Demi Lovato


----------



## steph22

Kimberly Stewart


----------



## steph22

Sofia Vergara


----------



## steph22

Sara Sampaio


----------



## steph22

Rebel Wilson


----------



## steph22

Katie Holmes


----------



## steph22

Amanda Holden


----------



## steph22

Amber Rose


----------



## steph22

Elsa Hosk


----------



## steph22

Katie Holmes


----------



## steph22

Lisa Rinna


----------



## steph22

Amber Rose


----------



## steph22

Lisa Rinna


----------



## steph22

Demi Lovato


----------



## steph22

Madonna


----------



## steph22

Jennifer Lopez


----------



## steph22

Nikki Bella


----------



## steph22

Gemma Owen


----------



## steph22

Olivia Culpo


----------



## steph22

Hailey Bieber


----------



## steph22

Olivia Wilde


----------



## lvr4shoes

Lori Harvey.


----------



## steph22

Hailey Bieber


----------



## steph22

Hailey Bieber


----------



## steph22

Salma Hayek


----------



## steph22

Nicole Kidman


----------



## steph22

Hailey Bieber


----------



## steph22

Kimberly Stewart


----------



## steph22

Hailey Bieber


----------

